# [Guide] Solo Mining, and being a baller. Example today is MaxCoins!



## Caldeio

This is my GTX 770, here's after 6 hours of mining.


Ok now my CUDA friends!
Your going to want to run the wallet with the daemon .bat and then run cudaminer for it to connect. If not you'll get json errors.

Go to here https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0 and get the lastest version, which should say it supports MaxCoin.
Extract it too a safe folder and you'll get this. Oh I used the x86 version, x64 crashed for me even though i have x64?

Time to make your .bat you keep this mining going!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O USERASS --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


Run that .bat and everything should start mining. You won't see shares coming in and you wont know when you get a block. You have to use the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@echo OFF
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
pause


.bat and it'll save 0.00 for awhile. I went to bed and when I woke up, I found a whole block of 96 coins. Less than 6 hours and I made 870 dollars.

Exchanges:
Coins-e.com
mcxnow.com

Coinbase-transfer BTC to USD and then to your bank account
https://coinbase.com/?r=526c6ccaa8c3ff3d9f0000c0&utm_campaign=user-referral&src=referral-link

*If you find these BATCH file's useful, and want to help out
the Dev who made them or send him support, you find him here:
www.tiny.cc/drakointip (redirects to bitcointalk forum posting #104)*


----------



## Rage19420

Awesome bud, configuring now!


----------



## fragamemnon

Very nice!

About the second bat file to get your coin balance.
I suggest two options:


Spoiler: To make Coin Balance interactive



Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
:start
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
set choice=
set /p choice="Do you wish to restart? Press 'y' and enter for Yes: "
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='y' goto start
goto start





_or_



Spoiler: To loop it every (x) MILLIseconds



Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
:start
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
ping 172.0.1.2 -n 1 -w insert_time_in_ms > nul
goto start




Spoiler: For example, query your wallet for balance every 30 seconds



Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
:start
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
ping 172.0.1.2 -n 1 -w 30000 > nul
goto start


----------



## Rage19420

Ok first question

When setting up the maxcoin.conf file what do i enter het the user/pass?

# RPC information
*rpcuser=USER
rpcpassword=PASS*
rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> About the second bat file to get your coin balance.
> I suggest
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> :start
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> @echo maxcoind getbalance
> maxcoind getbalance
> @echo .
> set choice=
> set /p choice="Do you wish to restart? Press 'y' and enter for Yes: "
> if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
> if '%choice%'=='y' goto start
> goto start
> 
> This way after it completes once, the windows stays open and prompts for action - y + [Enter] and it runs again, any other key + [Enter] and it exits.


Awesome idea! Added to mine!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok first question
> 
> When setting up the maxcoin.conf file what do i enter het the user/pass?
> 
> # RPC information
> *rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS*
> rpcport=8108
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1


That's up to you. It can be anything, but you have to write the same thing in cudaminer. It can stay user/pass and still work. I would add a user and password just to be safe though. I'm not for sure on how these wallets work 100%


----------



## DizZz

Awesome guide +rep


----------



## dolcolax

congrats on your gain! the guide is easy to follow, i only have trouble with this one

@echo OFF
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
pause

does this .bat file need to be open all the time? or is it just for balance check?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Awesome idea! Added to mine!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok first question
> 
> When setting up the maxcoin.conf file what do i enter het the user/pass?
> 
> # RPC information
> *rpcuser=USER
> rpcpassword=PASS*
> rpcport=8108
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> 
> 
> That's up to you. It can be anything, but you have to write the same thing in cudaminer. It can stay user/pass and still work. I would add a user and password just to be safe though. I'm not for sure on how these wallets work 100%
Click to expand...

I edited my post with added option for timed loop. Reflect it in OP if you want.









Also, to clarify: if anyone uses the credentials you specified in your server configuration, he can only do as much as mine for you.







So worry not, but _*only for these values*_.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I edited my post with added option for timed loop. Reflect it in OP if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to clarify: if anyone uses the credentials you specified in your server configuration, he can only do as much as mine for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So worry not, but _*only for these values*_.


ADDED, +repped!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> congrats on your gain! the guide is easy to follow, i only have trouble with this one
> 
> @echo OFF
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> @echo maxcoind getbalance
> maxcoind getbalance
> @echo .
> pause
> 
> does this .bat file need to be open all the time? or is it just for balance check?


Just to check your balance. It's gonna take awhile to get a block too, so be patient


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Just to check your balance. It's gonna take awhile to get a block too, so be patient


Thanks for the guide! Just curious on how prevalent finding blocks on Maxcoin is currently. Isn't it like a year for most cyrpto currencies for solo mining? Did you just get really lucky?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Thanks for the guide! Just curious on how prevalent finding blocks on Maxcoin is currently. Isn't it like a year for most cyrpto currencies for solo mining? Did you just get really lucky?


No it's a new coin, so the faster you jump in the fast the rate of finding one. I should find another 2 blocks today if i'm lucky. If not....well I made 2 weeks on pay in 6 hours. I was reading on bitcointalk and people that jumped in about 2 hours before me, found two/three blocks in the same amount of time but they also have multiple gpu's and I only have this one.....for now









I'm gonna jump on RIEcoin when it comes out FEB 11th, and do solo'ing on it too if cudaminer supports it fast like MaxCoin

Gonna get a 4770k and sabertooth now, thanks overclock.net


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No it's a new coin, so the faster you jump in the fast the rate of finding one. I should find another 2 blocks today if i'm lucky. If not....well I made 2 weeks on pay in 6 hours. I was reading on bitcointalk and people that jumped in about 2 hours before me, found two/three blocks in the same amount of time but they also have multiple gpu's and I only have this one.....for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna jump on RIEcoin when it comes out FEB 11th, and do solo'ing on it too if cudaminer supports it fast like MaxCoin
> 
> Gonna get a 4770k and sabertooth now, thanks overclock.net


Good to know! Jesus, I have another class in 30 minutes. I'm so tempted to skip it to go back to my place and set this up. It's only a 50 minute class and my last for the day but man it sounds like even that much time will put me at a loss. :/


----------



## BulletSponge

I'm lost, too new to all this. Do I need to download Cudaminer before setting this up? Called in sick for this one.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

how do i use two cards with this miner i got one of my 660ti's goin want the other one aswell
\
nvm just had to change -d 0 option to 1
gettin 119206khs on a 660ti


----------



## tian105

Does this work with amd?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I'm lost, too new to all this. Do I need to download Cudaminer before setting this up? Called in sick for this one.


Yes you do, it's in the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Good to know! Jesus, I have another class in 30 minutes. I'm so tempted to skip it to go back to my place and set this up. It's only a 50 minute class and my last for the day but man it sounds like even that much time will put me at a loss. :/


It might? but it might now. coins-e is at double the rathe of mcxnow so if you even got one block. thats so much money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> Does this work with amd?


CUDA ONLY







Well for now lol ypool is working on a opencl miner, at least that's what they tweeted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> how do i use two cards with this miner i got one of my 660ti's goin want the other one aswell
> \


You'd have to look here and in the readme. It's should be just a -D change in the .bat file of cudaminer. Not sure as I only have one gpu.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## tian105

when i try to run the first .bat file, it says my windows is 64 bit. as there's no 64bit on github, how did you make it work on yours?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You'd have to look here and in the readme. It's should be just a -D change in the .bat file of cudaminer. Not sure as I only have one gpu.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


-D is for Debug.

-d is for devices.
If you open a terminal (Shift+click in the directory -> Open command window here) you can execute this:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer -d

For a comma-separated list of devices.


----------



## Caldeio

Which .bat file and what program? Cudaminer? I used the x86 version. x64 crashed for me.

Guys dont forget you can order pc parts on tigerdirect.com with bitcoins! I'm about to test it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> -D is for Debug.
> 
> -d is for devices.
> If you open a terminal (Shift+click in the directory -> Open command window here) you can execute this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer -d
> 
> For a comma-separated list of devices.


Your on the ball! I knew I wasn't far off


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Which .bat file and what program? Cudaminer? I used the x86 version. x64 crashed for me.
> 
> Guys dont forget you can order pc parts on tigerdirect.com with bitcoins! I'm about to test it out.


\

The very first one for maxcoin client


----------



## Rage19420

Ok so I setup my wallet and confirmed it is working.

However do i need to sign up somewhere for Maxcoin? Or just download the wallet at Wallet/Maxcoin Main site?
Quote:


> Wallet/Maxcoin Main site:
> http://signup.maxcoin.co.uk/
> Download your wallet, I use windows so that's what this guide will be on.


Also I downloaded Cudaminer and configured my bat file like so:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O Rage19420:godis --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

But when running the bat file, comes up with this:


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

where do u even sell maxcoin?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> \
> 
> The very first one for maxcoin client


The windows one didn't give me any windows x64 errors. It shouldn't matter I don't think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok so I setup my wallet and confirmed it is working.
> 
> However do i need to sign up somewhere for Maxcoin? Or just download the wallet at Wallet/Maxcoin Main site?
> Also I downloaded Cudaminer and configured my bat file like so:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O Rage19420:godis --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> But when running the bat file, comes up with this:


I should edit my OP. You need to run, the wallet with daemon and have it running then launch cudaminer and it'll connect.

Here's my miners
Gpu on top
CPU
Daemon .bat for my wallet


----------



## tian105

which OS are you using?


----------



## Caldeio

Windows 7 x64 PRO SP1


----------



## Rage19420

Same thing with both running.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> where do u even sell maxcoin?


My favorite: mcxnow.com

alternate: coins-e.com


----------



## Ali Man

Most guys at bitcoin are mining at the 1gh pool, any idea how to config the wallet up with that?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Most guys at bitcoin are mining at the 1gh pool, any idea how to config the wallet up with that?


This isn't for pool mining this is for solo. you can find out how to do that on the 1gh website, or cudaminer thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Same thing with both running.


Are they ports the same? I'm gonna take a shower, I'll think about this and get back to you in a bit. Can you copy your cudaminer .bat file here. Of course change userass to userass if you want.

here's mine
cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## Rage19420

Ok it look like its working now. But it looks like its just using one GPU instead of both. How do i get both card to hash?


----------



## mickeykool

Whats the current difficulty rate? Will it be too late to solo mine later?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> This isn't for pool mining this is for solo. you can find out how to do that on the 1gh website, or cudaminer thread.
> Are they ports the same? I'm gonna take a shower, I'll think about this and get back to you in a bit. Can you copy your cudaminer .bat file here. Of course change userass to userass if you want.


Nah, all's been pretty much a fail.


----------



## Alex132

And how do I transfer these coins from my 'wallet' (ie the check balance thing) to a site like BTer?

Also ever time I try to close the daemon bat file, it crashes.

Also how do I get both of my GPUs to mine?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nah, all's been pretty much a fail.


What do you mean? At the end of page three you can see where my address is 127.0.0.1 thats where you would put the 1gh pool address and then for USER I think you use your wallet address. So you'll have to use one of the .bats supplied in the op that lists you wallet address.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Whats the current difficulty rate? Will it be too late to solo mine later?


I'd say you could solo mine until the opencl version is out and AMD jumps in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok it look like its working now. But it looks like its just using one GPU instead of both. How do i get both card to hash?


From post #19 Fragamemnon
-D is for Debug.

-d is for devices.
If you open a terminal (Shift+click in the directory -> Open command window here) you can execute this:
Code:

cudaminer -d

For a comma-separated list of devices
go_quote.gif


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And how do I transfer these coins from my 'wallet' (ie the check balance thing) to a site like BTer?
> 
> Also ever time I try to close the daemon bat file, it crashes.


There's this .bat file.

replace the address with the one your sending to, and the 96 with whatever your sending. the mcxnow is just txt that gets displayed in the wallet

Ctrl-c to close correctly. putting that in op


----------



## Alex132

And getting both of my 690 GPUs to mine?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And how do I transfer these coins from my 'wallet' (ie the check balance thing) to a site like BTer?
> 
> Also ever time I try to close the daemon bat file, it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> There's this .bat file.
> 
> replace the address with the one your sending to, and the 96 with whatever your sending. the mcxnow is just txt that gets displayed in the wallet
> 
> Ctrl-c to close correctly. putting that in op
Click to expand...

Is that address on the config I'm quoting the address at mxnow in your account settings that says "deposit bitcoin"? Or is there a specific address from mxnow to deposit maxcoin?


----------



## Alex132

If I try:
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O Alex132assword --algo=keccak *-d 0,1* -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


It crashes....


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that address on the config I'm quoting the address at mxnow in your account settings that says "deposit bitcoin"? Or is there a specific address from mxnow to deposit maxcoin?


Add max coins here with the add currency to your account  Then you click the MAX tab, and thats your address.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And getting both of my 690 GPUs to mine?


690's? Ouch umm I'm not for sure at all. I found this with a simple "cudaminer gtx690" google search, first link https://www.weminecryptos.com/forum/topic/1605-cudaminer-gtx-690/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If I try:
> It crashes....


Same here with both my 480's


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that address on the config I'm quoting the address at mxnow in your account settings that says "deposit bitcoin"? Or is there a specific address from mxnow to deposit maxcoin?
> 
> 
> 
> Add max coins here with the add currency to your account  Then you click the MAX tab, and thats your address.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And getting both of my 690 GPUs to mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 690's? Ouch umm I'm not for sure at all. I found this with a simple "cudaminer gtx690" google search, first link https://www.weminecryptos.com/forum/topic/1605-cudaminer-gtx-690/
Click to expand...

Your the man dude. Hoping I have something when I get home form work.

So then I just withdraw the bitcoin to my coinbase address right? Thanks


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Same here with both my 480's
> 
> 
> 
> Same here with both my 480's
Click to expand...

to run two gpu's i just made two bat files one for each gpu then ran two instances of cudaminer that put both my cards to work


----------



## Alex132

I can mine PTS with 2 GPUs just fine, it's just this max coin.

ARGH I WANT MY 260000 Khash rate


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Same here with both my 480's
> 
> 
> 
> Same here with both my 480's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to run two gpu's i just made two bat files one for each gpu then ran two instances of cudaminer that put both my cards to work
Click to expand...

If I do that my one GPU stops mining (device #0) and the 2nd one starts mining at a HORRIBLE rate (400khash/s) while using like none of the GPU.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok it look like its working now. But it looks like its just using one GPU instead of both. How do i get both card to hash?


how did you fix yours? im getting the json error like you did earlier


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok it look like its working now. But it looks like its just using one GPU instead of both. How do i get both card to hash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you fix yours? im getting the json error like you did earlier
Click to expand...

make sure the USERASS is the same in the conf file and the cuda miner file.

That's how i fixed mine


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> how did you fix yours? im getting the json error like you did earlier


I did nothing, just waited for a few minutes


----------



## Caldeio

I think your 690s are just hard to setup for this cus there really 4 gpus. I still haven't showered..this mining is intense!

Guys I just got another block







and bought a sabertooth x87, corsair h110 and 4 sp120's off tigerdirect all in bitcoins! FREE BITCOINS! I'm gonna try to get my girlfriend to let me get another gtx770 too









I'll let you know how long it takes to show up in my wallet.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I think your 690s are just hard to setup for this cus there really 4 gpus. I still haven't showered..this mining is intense!
> 
> Guys I just got another block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bought a sabertooth x87, corsair h110 and 4 sp120's off tigerdirect all in bitcoins! FREE BITCOINS! I'm gonna try to get my girlfriend to let me get another gtx770 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how long it takes to show up in my wallet.


When I said 690 GPUs I meant 2 GPUs 1 graphics card.

I can't get both of my GPUs (cores) in my 690 card to mine at the same time.

hnnnng this is kinda exciting, even with only 50% mining power!

edit- where do you see if you found a block or not?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Guys I just got another block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bought a sabertooth x87, corsair h110 and 4 sp120's off tigerdirect all in bitcoins! FREE BITCOINS! I'm gonna try to get my girlfriend to let me get another gtx770 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how long it takes to show up in my wallet.


Bastard... I've been mining on my CPU for 19 hrs now and haven't found any.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If I do that my one GPU stops mining (device #0) and the 2nd one starts mining at a HORRIBLE rate (400khash/s) while using like none of the GPU.


what i meant by two gpu's i meant separate cards refering to rages two 480's idk how a 690 lists its gpu and if sli is suported
as for json error make sure your wallet is running and that u ran the bat with the correct user and password in it as i made this mistake and got the same error


----------



## BulletSponge

What are the chances of getting a video guide on the setup, por favor?


----------



## Alex132

@above, it's still device 0 and 1 (at least it was for PTS).

Either listing -d 0,1 or 2 different .bat's yields the same results









Also - for any single GPU miners, how laggy is the windows deskop for you? Because if I use 2 GPUs... before/while it's crashing and getting horrible KHash it is REALLY REALLY laggy. I mean like not responding for 10 seconds lag.


----------



## Outlawed

What of the startup .bat file should and should not be included for the cpu xptMiner?

Also I have a 2nd 780 that I want to use but it's in another PC about 2 hours away. Can I add that as well or would it need to be setup on it's own wallet?


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> @above, it's still device 0 and 1 (at least it was for PTS).
> 
> Either listing -d 0,1 or 2 different .bat's yields the same results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - for any single GPU miners, how laggy is the windows deskop for you? Because if I use 2 GPUs... before/while it's crashing and getting horrible KHash it is REALLY REALLY laggy. I mean like not responding for 10 seconds lag.


while using both my cards i can actually use my pc, no lag or very little anyway alot better than pts mining for sure
both cards are being mined on and are at 100 percent load aswell


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

what does accepted mean?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> 
> what does accepted mean?


New block I am guessing


----------



## Rage19420

Its seems to be working (only one card) but so far showing zero balance.

Is there something else im missing besides the wallet setup mention in op?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How do you get the CPU to mine solo? They are kind of doing nothing atm.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> make sure the USERASS is the same in the conf file and the cuda miner file.
> 
> That's how i fixed mine


Ok it is thanks!









Now whats the process is selling your coins from your wallet?

Do i need to have something like MultiBit installed?


----------



## tian105

127.0.0.1:8081

what is this address?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

loopback of your local machine


----------



## Alex132

How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> 
> what does accepted mean?


You have a whole block! 96 coins! WOOT WOOT!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> @above, it's still device 0 and 1 (at least it was for PTS).
> 
> Either listing -d 0,1 or 2 different .bat's yields the same results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - for any single GPU miners, how laggy is the windows deskop for you? Because if I use 2 GPUs... before/while it's crashing and getting horrible KHash it is REALLY REALLY laggy. I mean like not responding for 10 seconds lag.


no lag for me at all, even with cpu miner going.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What are the chances of getting a video guide on the setup, por favor?


A video, umm that might be possible. I'll have to do this later tonight though. I'll broadcast with OBS to my twitch and then post that here. When I start streaming, I'll link too so if you have questions you can follow again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Its seems to be working (only one card) but so far showing zero balance.
> 
> Is there something else im missing besides the wallet setup mention in op?


Nope just wait now


----------



## Alex132

Wait, how do I get the CPU miner to mine?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?


Well I started this at 2am and it's 1:17pm now I have two blocks....errr 4 blocks now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> 127.0.0.1:8081
> 
> what is this address?


it's your local ip. it'll link back to you


----------



## killer-x

Guys I'm getting the json error








userass are both the same in the maxcoin.conf and cudaminer.bat
EDIT: It worked! just had to restart numerous times. Thank you Caldeio


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I started this at 2am and it's 1:17pm now I have two blocks....errr 4 blocks now
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> 127.0.0.1:8081
> 
> what is this address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's your local ip. it'll link back to you
Click to expand...

4?!

FOUR BLOCKS?!?!?!

I ENVY YOU SIR









Also does it only go from 0.000000 when you discover a block?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?


Depends on when you find a block.








To calculate a _very rough and average_ estimate, divide net hash rate by your hash rate and multiply that by the block time. The result is the average time it would take you to discover a block.

And yes, it does change from 0.00000. That's the point of the script - to tell you that you've found something, haha.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

if it says accepted that means i got a block??? cause my wallet says 0 still and my miner has said that 3 times total so im confused....








nvm some coins did go into my wallet just now


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Guys I'm getting the json error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userass are both the same in the maxcoin.conf and cudaminer.bat


Just wait a little while


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on when you find a block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To calculate a _very rough and average_ estimate, divide net hash rate by your hash rate and multiply that by the block time. The result is the average time it would take you to discover a block.
> 
> And yes, it does change from 0.00000. That's the point of the script - to tell you that you've found something, haha.
Click to expand...

what is the net hash rate and block time etc.?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Just wait a little while


Perfect it worked, thank you!


----------



## lester007

great guide


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah guys just be patient! solo mining is a lot different than in a pool.

Takes about a hour or so to show up for me. I'm soooo glad I did this. DizZz your my hero for getting me into mining!


----------



## Rage19420

So once coins show up whats next? Where do you go to sell them? The conf file only has a log and pass for the cudaminer. So what is the step to get them from you wallet to $$$?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> So once coins show up whats next? Where do you go to sell them? The conf file only has a log and pass for the cudaminer. So what is the step to get them from you wallet to $$$?


Send them to the exchange of your choice. I'm using mcxnow. coins-e is slowwwww and the prices jump around so much it's hard to know when to sell.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I pinned the CPU miner to socket 2 and GPU to run of the first socket. When mining on both CPUs my 780 Ti takes quite a hit in performance.

No block for me yet.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

holy **** i already mined 3 blocks ! just got .81 btc already jesus!!!!!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> holy **** i already mined 3 blocks ! just got .81 btc already jesus!!!!!


Nice! Did you sell on mcxnow or coins-e? coins-e is very high on the price, but I guess it's super slow.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> A video, umm that might be possible. I'll have to do this later tonight though. I'll broadcast with OBS to my twitch and then post that here. When I start streaming, I'll link too so if you have questions you can follow again
> Nope just wait now


Much appreciated. I'll understand if you don't have the time though.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Send them to the exchange of your choice. I'm using mcxnow. coins-e is slowwwww and the prices jump around so much it's hard to know when to sell.


Ok, how will mcxnow know?

I signed up on mcxnow but it is there a unique identifier from my computer to mcxnow?

The only credentials i have are the userass in the maxcoin wallet.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> holy **** i already mined 3 blocks ! just got .81 btc already jesus!!!!!


How long did it take and with what hardware?

Coins-e says 96 maxcoins is worth 2.7BTC, mxnow says .8BTC. THats a huge difference.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok, how will mcxnow know?
> 
> I signed up on mcxnow but it is there a unique identifier from my computer to mcxnow?
> 
> The only credentials i have are the userass in the maxcoin wallet.


I meant knowing as in me not the website. I sent half my 3 blocks to coins-e and about to sell my others nce the price raises


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How long did it take and with what hardware?
> 
> Coins-e says 96 maxcoins is worth 2.7BTC, mxnow says .8BTC. THats a huge difference.


only mining with a pair of 660'tis at 120000khs each for 4 or 5 hours now:thumb:


----------



## Outlawed

So I still remain unsure on how to add my CPU to mining to this. :/


----------



## mav2000

Since all the pools were down, I pointed my 770 gtx to my wallet and in about an hour, I got one block


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How long (roughly) before I start seeing something other than 0.000000 as my balance?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on when you find a block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To calculate a _very rough and average_ estimate, divide net hash rate by your hash rate and multiply that by the block time. The result is the average time it would take you to discover a block.
> 
> And yes, it does change from 0.00000. That's the point of the script - to tell you that you've found something, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the net hash rate and block time etc.?
Click to expand...

From http://maxcoin.co.uk/ -> Block time: 30 seconds;
From http://pool.webcoin.us/max/statistics/blockchain/ -> Network Hash/s: 251,748,717,086 (251GH/s)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I pinned the CPU miner to socket 2 and GPU to run of the first socket. When mining on both CPUs my 780 Ti takes quite a hit in performance.
> 
> No block for me yet.


Yeah.. I'm mentally prepared to wait for a week for a block.








Only 120-140MH/s on the 680.

I have a feeling that this coin will fail. It's only hype that keeps it alive. I don't know how many people would buy it, though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How long did it take and with what hardware?
> 
> Coins-e says 96 maxcoins is worth 2.7BTC, mxnow says .8BTC. THats a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> only mining with a pair of 660'tis at 120000khs each for 4 or 5 hours now:thumb:
Click to expand...

Wow thats insane. Please God!







I'm at 16800 khash on a 780, been about two hours. Work got cancelled so I think I'll be sitting here staring at the screen all day.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I dropped the CPU. My 780 went down from 215000 khash to 200000 khash and I doubt the 2665b does more than 15000 khash...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I meant knowing as in me not the website. I sent half my 3 blocks to coins-e and about to sell my others nce the price raises


What did you use to send?

When u said this:
Quote:


> Ok REQUIREMENTS!:
> You need to be able to use notepad and make a .bat file.
> You need to have a exchange to transfer your money too.
> *You need your coin Wallet.*
> You need time and patience. This isn't hard but it can get frustrating. I'm here to help and the rest of our lovely community!


Is that the same as:
Quote:


> Wallet/Maxcoin Main site:
> *http://signup.maxcoin.co.uk/
> Download your wallet,* I use windows so that's what this guide will be on.
> 
> This is what the GITHUB looks like when you click the windows link, next you click Clients, and it'll take you to this page
> 
> Click Download and take your windows maxcoind.exe and place it into it's own folder somewhere easy to remember.


?

Totally confused.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I dropped the CPU. My 780 went down from 215000 khash to 200000 khash and I doubt the 2665b does more than 15000 khash...


Are you running the same bat file for cudeminer in the OP? Or did you tweak yours? I ma getting 168000 khash with my 780.Running at 1137/7000.


----------



## GrumpyOne

What am I doing wrong? 780 is at 43% usage, using the x86 file like OP said


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What did you use to send?
> 
> When u said this:
> Is that the same as:
> ?
> 
> Totally confused.


Yes maxcoind.exe is the wallet!

I have 144 coins in queue on coins-e for like 4. something BTC. There twitter says everyone is waiting in a big line, so I doubt I'll get that and might have to cancel the order. If i sold everything on mcxnow including what i have.. it's 2554$ in a bit over 12 hours. Bring on the HYPE!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What did you use to send?
> 
> When u said this:
> Is that the same as:
> ?
> 
> Totally confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes maxcoind.exe is the wallet!
> 
> I have 144 coins in queue on coins-e for like 4. something BTC. There twitter says everyone is waiting in a big line, so I doubt I'll get that and might have to cancel the order. If i sold everything on mcxnow including what i have.. it's 2554$ in a bit over 12 hours. Bring on the HYPE!
Click to expand...

Dude thats crazy bro. On one 770?? I see that coins-e has maxcoin in a queue. Stil waiting on my first block. Not sure if I should take the quick thing at mcxnow or hope to cash big at coins-e. Your not locked in at any price right so the price could tank while you wait. Good to hear you can cancel.

Price seems to be trickling down on mcx.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you running the same bat file for cudeminer in the OP? Or did you tweak yours? I ma getting 168000 khash with my 780.Running at 1137/7000.


Bat file in the OP. 1246/7050
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? 780 is at 43% usage, using the x86 file like OP said


Is your CPU idle?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Bat file in the OP. 1246/7050
> Is your CPU idle?


Yep.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dude thats crazy bro. On one 770?? I see that coins-e has maxcoin in a queue. Stil waiting on my first block. Not sure if I should take the quick thing at mcxnow or hope to cash big at coins-e. Your not locked in at any price right so the price could tank while you wait. Good to hear you can cancel.
> 
> Price seems to be trickling down on mcx.


Yeah i just canceled. I don't like waiting lol I might be getting another 770


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Strange, I got that when my CPUs were mining. Maybe the card has crashed and is stuck in 2D clocks


----------



## MichaelZERO

ypool.net also have MaxCoin up right now. Will it be better to join a pool or solo?


----------



## lightsout

Dang max keeps falling on mcx. Hopefully it settles down for a bit but its going quick.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Strange, I got that when my CPUs were mining. Maybe the card has crashed and is stuck in 2D clocks


Rebooted. Same.
Sucks because I'm leaving for work in 15


----------



## Alex132

So where should I sell these MaxCoins?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you running the same bat file for cudeminer in the OP? Or did you tweak yours? I ma getting 168000 khash with my 780.Running at 1137/7000.


Cudaminer seems to favor core over mem. My 780 ti's were doing ~200000 khash/s @ 1137/3746. Now they're doing ~230000 khash/s @ 1228/3746.


----------



## Ali Man

Not working for me, getting that Jason failed thing, both of username and passwords are the same in cuda miner and the conf file......

Edit: Just started randomly working, weird.... but how do I make multiple GPU's run?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you running the same bat file for cudeminer in the OP? Or did you tweak yours? I ma getting 168000 khash with my 780.Running at 1137/7000.
> 
> 
> 
> Cudaminer seems to favor core over mem. My 780 ti's were doing ~200000 khash/s @ 1137/3746. Now they're doing ~230000 khash/s @ 1228/3746.
Click to expand...

I just noticed that, added some on the core and got a healthy bump. This is a new card got it back from rma so don't really know whats stable. Nervous to crash the system right now.

Running 1254/1750 getting 180000 khash.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So where should I sell these MaxCoins?


Well since coins-e is backed up I suggest Mcxnow. Prices are going crazy.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So where should I sell these MaxCoins?
> 
> 
> 
> Well since coins-e is backed up I suggest Mcxnow. Prices are going crazy.
Click to expand...

hmmm, lame.


----------



## Rage19420

Finally got both 480's working, had to do this as instructed in the readme

From this:
--algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10

To this
--algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *F1000x32 -L 64* -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10



Although it looks like one card is doing most of the work, but its much faster now.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Finally got both 480's working, had to do this as instructed in the readme
> 
> From this:
> --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> 
> To this
> --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *F1000x32 -L 64* -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> 
> 
> 
> Although it looks like one card is doing most of the work, but its much faster now.


This is a bad reading.








Their output is gibberish. You can't have _4x the entire Network's hashrate_ on a single GPU.
Lower settings more, sadly I can't be of assistance with Fermis.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Strange, I got that when my CPUs were mining. Maybe the card has crashed and is stuck in 2D clocks


Anything look out of place?


----------



## yanks8981

my GTX 780 is showing 102000 khash, but my GPU usage is only 55%. How do I make it work at 100%?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes maxcoind.exe is the wallet!
> 
> I have 144 coins in queue on coins-e for like 4. something BTC. There twitter says everyone is waiting in a big line, so I doubt I'll get that and might have to cancel the order. If i sold everything on mcxnow including what i have.. it's 2554$ in a bit over 12 hours. Bring on the HYPE!


Ok so how does mcxnow and coins-e know these coins are yours? How did you transfer them from you Maxcoins wallet to mcxnow?


----------



## Ali Man

So I let go of PTS and decided to give this a try for a day:



Couldn't run all miners together as it crashed, so just ran an instance for each.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes maxcoind.exe is the wallet!
> 
> I have 144 coins in queue on coins-e for like 4. something BTC. There twitter says everyone is waiting in a big line, so I doubt I'll get that and might have to cancel the order. If i sold everything on mcxnow including what i have.. it's 2554$ in a bit over 12 hours. Bring on the HYPE!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so how does mcxnow and coins-e know these coins are yours? How did you transfer them from you Maxcoins wallet to mcxnow?
Click to expand...

on mcx go to
My account
Add currency to your account
Select maxcoin
Go to maxcoin tab and find your deposit address

Then take that deposit address and read this post from the OP.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465273/guide-solo-mining-and-being-a-baller-example-today-is-maxcoins/30#post_21737330


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Anything look out of place?


Looks good to me!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Anything look out of place?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm getting 170k on my 780.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> my GTX 780 is showing 102000 khash, but my GPU usage is only 55%. How do I make it work at 100%?


Do you have this set:
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O Alex132assword --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *T1000x32* -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> my GTX 780 is showing 102000 khash, but my GPU usage is only 55%. How do I make it work at 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this set:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O Alex132assword --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *T1000x32* -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)
Click to expand...

Ah mine is on K I have a 780. Does it matter if I shut it down real quick? Do I "start over" if that makes sense. Hoping to get a block soon don't want to mess that up by shutting down. Never solo mined before.

Also how is this for the bat file to send from my wallet. I took out the donate thing.

Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
echo.
echo. maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
maxcoind sendtoaddress x 96 mcxnow
echo.
pause


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Do you have this set:
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)


Hmm, mine was set on "K" by default so when I changed it to "T" I get an error and then one line of supposed mining and then nothing else. The GPU is not being used at all...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah mine is on K I have a 780. Does it matter if I shut it down real quick? Do I "start over" if that makes sense. Hoping to get a block soon don't want to mess that up by shutting down. Never solo mined before.


Hope not since I closed out of mine to change the value as well, even though it didn't work. :/


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Do you have this set:
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)


Changing to T says exceeds warp limit for T kernel


----------



## Alex132

Have you tried lower-case t? Or upper-case?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Do you have this set:
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, mine was set on "K" by default so when I changed it to "T" I get an error and then one line of supposed mining and then nothing else. The GPU is not being used at all...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah mine is on K I have a 780. Does it matter if I shut it down real quick? Do I "start over" if that makes sense. Hoping to get a block soon don't want to mess that up by shutting down. Never solo mined before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope not since I closed out of mine to change the value as well, even though it didn't work. :/
Click to expand...

Reduce warps.

Try 512x32
Or 256x32
Or 128x32
etc.

1000x32 is too much for the Compute 3.5 kernel.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Reduce warps.
> 
> Try 512x32
> Or 256x32
> Or 128x32
> etc.
> 
> 1000x32 is too much for the Compute 3.5 kernel.


I went down to 64 and get the same error each time. When I run it with K, my GPU usage is in the high 50s, and it says "Geforce GTX 780 with compute capability 3.5" in the command window.


----------



## Ali Man

So any girls get any blocks since the thread has been made? (given 6 hrs), apart from the thread starter?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Reduce warps.
> 
> Try 512x32
> Or 256x32
> Or 128x32
> etc.
> 
> 1000x32 is too much for the Compute 3.5 kernel.


Edit: Spoke to soon. Every other line comes up as 0 and then then next is 1 million. It's the same even down to 128x32. Even so my *GPU has NO load at all.*

Back to K I guess.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Awesome, 512x32 worked. I went from 170k to 1 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Boo. Not me







I went back to K because T still fails


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Boo. Not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to K because T still fails


Edited my post. It still doesn't work apparently.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So any girls get any blocks since the thread has been made? (given 6 hrs), apart from the thread starter?


At least a couple other said he did. One guy had a pic. Not sure how the OP got so many.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Boo. Not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to K because T still fails
> 
> 
> 
> Edited my post. It still doesn't work apparently.
Click to expand...

Doesn't work for me either, same issues.

Anyone know if starting it over matters when solo mining?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Edited my post. It still doesn't work apparently.


mine spikes occasionally, but sits at 58 most of the time.


----------



## fragamemnon

Sooo... Wait.
Guys.

In your .bat files, remove the

Code:



Code:


-l K1000x32

change it to

Code:



Code:


-l T

Put a -D flag for debugging info and run the miner.
It will auto-optimize.

If it fails, do note that at the beginning of the optimization, it will spit out something like:
"Maximum warps: [number]"

Use it for reference as this is the maximum number that your GPU is _supposedly_ able to handle.
So play around with it. For example, if it's 256, you can try:
-l T64x4
-l T32x8

etc

See which setting works the best.

P.S. Lower values (-l T60x4; or 50x4 or whatever) may provide better output, too. So check the tables from the autoconfig and do your best.









After the autotune is done, it will output the setting with the highest achieved hash rate. You can use that in your .bat file.









Also, something to consider: while autotuning, it will eat up a lot of CPU. If yours is pegged at 100%, it is generally a good idea to give it priority or pause your CPU job and free up some CPU time for the miner. Dedicate one core to it for best results.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sooo... Wait.
> Guys.
> 
> In your .bat files, remove the
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -L K1000x32
> 
> change it to
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -L T
> 
> Put a -D flag for debugging info and run the miner.
> It will auto-optimize.
> 
> If it fails, do note that at the beginning of the optimization, it will spit out something like:
> "Maximum warps: [number]"
> 
> Use it for reference as this is the maximum number that your GPU is _supposedly_ able to handle.
> So play around with it. For example, if it's 256, you can try:
> -L T64x4
> -L T32x8
> 
> etc
> 
> See which setting works the best.
> 
> P.S. Lower values (-L T60x4; or 50x4 or whatever) may provide better output, too. So check the tables from the autoconfig and do your best.


my -L is -l

does that matter?


----------



## Rage19420

Well i got it figured out for mine finally. Had to change to this:

f1000x16 -L 128


----------



## yanks8981

maxcoins on mcxnow are tanking


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> my -L is -l
> 
> does that matter?


Sorry, my bad. Will edit post above. Lowercase 'L'.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well i got it figured out for mine finally. Had to change to this:
> 
> f1000x16 -L 128


From the Readme of the miner:
Quote:


> Available kernel prefixes are:
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)
> 
> Upper case kernel prefixes mean high register count kernels.
> Lower case kernel prefixes mean low register count kernels.
> 
> so F27x3 means: use Fermi kernel with high register count
> run 27 blocks in total
> each block consisting of 3 warps or 96 threads
> (a warp is a group of 32 threads)
> 
> You will want to pick lower case letters for scrypt-jane based coins
> with a high N-factor (N being 12 and above...) because the performance
> can be much better.


Better leave it to auto-tune. If you don't select anything at all ( -l flag empty ), it will pick out the best for you.

A smaller case kernel image should be used when mining coins on algorithms with very heavy memory allocation, in other words CPU (most of the times, by design) coins who are very memory intensive.
On SHA-256, SHA-3 and scrypt/scrypt-* algorithms it will translate to nothing more but deterioration in performance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> maxcoins on mcxnow are tanking


yup they have been steadily all day. Was at .009 four hours ago. Looks like it might go under .004 soon. Was hoping to get some quick cash, we'll see.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sorry, my bad. Will edit post above. Lowercase 'L'.
> From the Readme of the miner:
> Better leave it to auto-tune. If you don't select anything at all ( -l flag ), it will pick out the best for you.


How long does that take?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sooo... Wait.
> Guys.
> 
> In your .bat files, remove the
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -l K1000x32
> 
> change it to
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -l T
> 
> Put a -D flag for debugging info and run the miner.
> It will auto-optimize.
> 
> If it fails, do note that at the beginning of the optimization, it will spit out something like:
> "Maximum warps: [number]"
> 
> Use it for reference as this is the maximum number that your GPU is _supposedly_ able to handle.
> So play around with it. For example, if it's 256, you can try:
> -l T64x4
> -l T32x8
> 
> etc
> 
> See which setting works the best.


It's 4096. That means I should be able to handle 1000 easily but yet it can't even do T128x32?









Edit: Duh. It's multiplied for the total value. I see. Still, doesn't that mean 128x32 should be fine?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> maxcoins on mcxnow are tanking


Block rewards are too big imo. There are more sellers than buyers atm.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> my -L is -l
> 
> does that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my bad. Will edit post above. Lowercase 'L'.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well i got it figured out for mine finally. Had to change to this:
> 
> f1000x16 -L 128
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the Readme of the miner:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Available kernel prefixes are:
> F or f - Fermi and Legacy cards (Compute 1.x and 2.x)
> K or k - Kepler cards (Compute 3.0)
> T or t - Titan, GTX 780 and GK208 based cards (Compute 3.5)
> 
> Upper case kernel prefixes mean high register count kernels.
> Lower case kernel prefixes mean low register count kernels.
> 
> so F27x3 means: use Fermi kernel with high register count
> run 27 blocks in total
> each block consisting of 3 warps or 96 threads
> (a warp is a group of 32 threads)
> 
> You will want to pick lower case letters for scrypt-jane based coins
> with a high N-factor (N being 12 and above...) because the performance
> can be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better leave it to auto-tune. If you don't select anything at all ( -l flag empty ), it will pick out the best for you.
> 
> A smaller case kernel image should be used when mining coins on algorithms with very heavy memory allocation, in other words CPU (most of the times, by design) coins who are very memory intensive.
> On SHA-256, SHA-3 and scrypt/scrypt-* algorithms it will translate to nothing more but deterioration in performance.
Click to expand...

Mine auto tuned for a while with a capital L and like 32x8. Max it said was 4096. I stopped it because it was taking a while, Tried again with the lower case l and it didn't startr the autotune. I'm just going back to default for now. If anyone gets it working on a 780 please post your numbers and how you did it.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mine auto tuned for a while with a capital L and like 32x8. Max it said was 4096. I stopped it because it was taking a while, Tried again with the lower case l and it didn't startr the autotune. I'm just going back to default for now. If anyone gets it working on a 780 please post your numbers and how you did it.


I did -l t1000x32 and it is working at 76%, but im getting 25000 khash. is that OK? or is it better at 58% with 102000 khash?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mine auto tuned for a while with a capital L and like 32x8. Max it said was 4096. I stopped it because it was taking a while, Tried again with the lower case l and it didn't startr the autotune. I'm just going back to default for now. If anyone gets it working on a 780 please post your numbers and how you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did -l t1000x32 and it is working at 76%, but im getting 25000 khash. is that OK? or is it better at 58% with 102000 khash?
Click to expand...

Well you want the most you can get. Thats weird you were running at only 50% before. On the stock settings my 780 is at 92% load with 178000 hash.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well... Auto-tune could be borked.

4096 could be pushing it too much, could you also try something like 128x24? Just for the sake of the test.

@lights It should be able to start the autotune. Recheck your bat, or omit the -l flag and see what happens.

If you guys give me a 780 I'll do my best to tweak the crap out of it.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mine auto tuned for a while with a capital L and like 32x8. Max it said was 4096. I stopped it because it was taking a while, Tried again with the lower case l and it didn't startr the autotune. I'm just going back to default for now. If anyone gets it working on a 780 please post your numbers and how you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did -l t1000x32 and it is working at 76%, but im getting 25000 khash. is that OK? or is it better at 58% with 102000 khash?
Click to expand...

Don't do it t1000, do T1000.

t is for high memory intensity scypt-jane.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well you want the most you can get. Thats weird you were running at only 50% before. On the stock settings my 780 is at 92% load with 178000 hash.


what does your mining bat look like?

Also no one answered if it hurts to stop and start your miner. Do you need to be mining continuously to get a block?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well... Auto-tune could be borked.
> 
> 4096 could be pushing it too much, could you also try something like 128x24? Just for the sake of the test.
> 
> @lights It should be able to start the autotune. Recheck your bat, or omit the -l flag and see what happens.


Yea 128x24 still says it exceeds the warp limit for me. I tried 128x16 which worked but then I was getting 60k...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well you want the most you can get. Thats weird you were running at only 50% before. On the stock settings my 780 is at 92% load with 178000 hash.
> 
> 
> 
> what does your mining bat look like?
> 
> Also no one answered if it hurts to stop and start your miner. Do you need to be mining continuously to get a block?
Click to expand...

Idk but I'm not stopping it again. Don't want to find out the hard way.

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O user:pass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well... Auto-tune could be borked.
> 
> 4096 could be pushing it too much, could you also try something like 128x24? Just for the sake of the test.
> 
> @lights It should be able to start the autotune. Recheck your bat, or omit the -l flag and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 128x24 still says it exceeds the warp limit for me. I tried 128x16 which worked but then I was getting 60k...
Click to expand...

Well this is clearly not optimal. But still, it works.
Try 128x22 or something. Play around with different settings. You will establish a multiplied value that gives decent output, then play around with it.
For example, imagine this:
hypothetically:

test1..: 128x20 128x21 128x22 128x23
results: 40,000 41,000 38,500 37,000

then you start toying around 128x21=2688, so:
test2..: 132x20 133x20 134x20 135x20
results: 40,800 41,440 41,485 41,222

And 134x20=2680, so:
test3..: 139x19 140x19 141x19 142x19

And so on, round after round, you can fine-grain the perfect values.

Start over a very wide range and narrow it down. It is a time consuming process, but it may end up rewarding.
I was able to net an extra ~7% performance from my _suggested_ autotune for my GTX 680. It should work for you. If you're up to the task, of course.


----------



## yanks8981

I could screw around with it all day. I will leave it at this for now and see what happens. I would rather be mining at 102,000 than 0.


----------



## lightsout

Maxcoin is on the rise, back up to .008. Come on wheres my block


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maxcoin is on the rise, back up to .008. Come on wheres my block


If anyone gets one, please post so we know this works still


----------



## Crizume

I think with the opening of the 1gh and ypool pools in the past couple hours it will be alot harder to find a block. OP was able to get in before these pools were put up and alot of others weren't solo mining.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah that's true. Good for him. Got lucky. I haven't tried a pool yet.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I think with the opening of the 1gh and ypool pools in the past couple hours it will be alot harder to find a block. OP was able to get in before these pools were put up and alot of others weren't solo mining.


This pretty much sums it up.

Also a luck of draw, saw a guy get 3-4 blocks with a 660, when it just started up, and another guy get nothing with 3 titan's, for going 6-hrs straight.....


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> This pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Also a luck of draw, saw a guy get 3-4 blocks with a 660, when it just started up, and another guy get nothing with 3 titan's, for going 6-hrs straight.....


I agree its more difficult now than it was, but I am still OK with testing luck for awhile.


----------



## fragamemnon

Network hashrate is currently 380GH/s.









I am doing a staggering 1/3.16E-4 of it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I agree its more difficult now than it was, but I am still OK with testing luck for awhile.


I just hate to think that if we're not making money, then we're surely losing it


----------



## Alex132

I did the -K -D, and it gave me 65khash..... I left it at -K1000 and it gives me ~124k hash...


----------



## Ali Man

I was JUST going to close it for PTS, hahaha


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was JUST going to close it for PTS, hahaha


Nice! How long did you mine for?


----------



## yanks8981

dbl


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Nice! How long did you mine for?


Around 1 hr and 50 mins.


----------



## cam51037

The download link for the Windows wallet doesn't seem to work, can anyone find a direct link to one for me by chance?

I'd love to make a few extra BTC!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Around 1 hr and 50 mins.


I don't remember if you listed it, but what does your miner bat look like? Your 780s are doing better than mine.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sorry, my bad. Will edit post above. Lowercase 'L'.
> From the Readme of the miner:
> Better leave it to auto-tune. If you don't select anything at all ( -l flag empty ), it will pick out the best for you.
> 
> A smaller case kernel image should be used when mining coins on algorithms with very heavy memory allocation, in other words CPU (most of the times, by design) coins who are very memory intensive.
> On SHA-256, SHA-3 and scrypt/scrypt-* algorithms it will translate to nothing more but deterioration in performance.


I have tried every combination and goggled what others are having up to 580's. Autotune fails as it doesn't work on compute 2.0 cards like mine. it seems to be working set at *f1000x16 -L 128*, if i go uppercase F, it crashes.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I don't remember if you listed it, but what does your miner bat look like? Your 780s are doing better than mine.


Well it was exactly as mentioned in the first post:

cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O USERass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## Rage19420

I think ive finally hit the sweet spot....


----------



## lightsout

You scored bro. I'm holding on possibly through the night we'll see. I wonder how often people are getting coins on the pools.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I could screw around with it all day. I will leave it at this for now and see what happens. I would rather be mining at 102,000 than 0.


Yup. As I learned with from the goblins in WoW "Time is money friend."

Unless there are optimal settings posted here than I just won't worry about it. 170k seems like it should be fine for the hardware I'm working with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was JUST going to close it for PTS, hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


screw you.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yup. As I learned with from the goblins in WoW "Time is money friend."
> 
> Unless there are optimal settings posted here than I just won't worry about it. 170k seems like it should be fine for the hardware I'm working with.


A single 780 for 170K???


----------



## lightsout

Mines doing 180k when I put it to 1254 core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yup. As I learned with from the goblins in WoW "Time is money friend."
> 
> Unless there are optimal settings posted here than I just won't worry about it. 170k seems like it should be fine for the hardware I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> A single 780 for 170K???
Click to expand...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> A single 780 for 170K???


Yea, it's actually a bit on the low side. Look at Ali's post where he got the block. His lowest 780 was still almost 190k.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea. Look at Ali's post where he got the block. His lowest 780 was still almost 180k.


Mine is going at 100K. I am not sure what problem you are having









is everyone using x86??


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> There's this .bat file.
> 
> replace the address with the one your sending to, and the 96 with whatever your sending. the mcxnow is just txt that gets displayed in the wallet
> 
> Ctrl-c to close correctly. putting that in op


Awesome thanks, that was exactly what i needed to know. Now does this bat file need to reside in the wallet folder in the appdata directory?


----------



## wholeeo

Found a block within the first few minutes of starting it up. Haven't gotten another since but I've only been at it for about an hour









Now I'm just waiting for it to show in my wallet, I'm assuming it takes a while.

Edit: How long does it usually take for the coins to show up in your wallet? Been waiting about an hour now,


----------



## Alex132

Been at it for like +-4 hours now.

Combined ~220-250khash and no blocks found


----------



## sharmaji

Same thing here... 140,000 khash x 2 from a pair of 770s for more than 4 hours ... No Blocks...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Found a block within the first few minutes of starting it up. Haven't gotten another since but I've only been at it for about an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for it to show in my wallet, I'm assuming it takes a while.
> 
> Edit: How long does it usually take for the coins to show up in your wallet? Been waiting about an hour now,


Took about a hour for me, but I'm pretty sure while I've been gone I found another block and it hasn't shown up so it might take confirmations just like in a pool or it might just be the way things work?

Finding blocks is totally random, yes your khashs account for it, but so does luck! I'm really glad so many people got this working! Maxcoins dipped alot I saw until the Max Keiser guy did his meeting then there going back up.







feb11th is RieCoin


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Took about a hour for me, but I'm pretty sure while I've been gone I found another block and it hasn't shown up so it might take confirmations just like in a pool or it might just be the way things work?
> 
> Finding blocks is totally random, yes your khashs account for it, but so does luck! I'm really glad so many people got this working! Maxcoins dipped alot I saw until the Max Keiser guy did his meeting then there going back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb11th is RieCoin


How similar will riecoin be to maxcoin for this solo mining? I want to start when it begins this time!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> feb11th is RieCoin


Yes it is. The process for solo mining won't be the same though since the wallet will be different, right?


----------



## Caldeio

Should be just the same, but the wallet should be a gui so no .bat files

If the difficult really has gone up, it's prolly this thread. You know Overclock.net is huge and we have faster equipment then those bitcoin guys


----------



## wholeeo

Finally got them to show. 96! Where to sell them now, Coins-E or mcx


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Strange, I got that when my CPUs were mining. Maybe the card has crashed and is stuck in 2D clocks


When you say the card is stuck in 2D clocks, how do you fix this? when I launch my miner, it says tex-cache: 2D. Anyone else?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> When you say the card is stuck in 2D clocks, how do you fix this? when I launch my miner, it says tex-cache: 2D. Anyone else?


X2, I'm only getting 12k with a 560 and it says this same thing.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> When you say the card is stuck in 2D clocks, how do you fix this? when I launch my miner, it says tex-cache: 2D. Anyone else?


I think that implies a 2D SIMD array. What I meant was that your GPU was not at full clocks. GPUs have idle clocks, 2D clocks and full 3D clocks depending on the state of the processor (load). It's kind of similar to Speedstep on CPUs, just to save power when it isn't really needed. Sometimes when drivers crash or the GPU is unstable it stays in 2D state and won't ramp up to full clocks anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> X2, I'm only getting 12k with a 560 and it says this same thing.


Same as above.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think that implies a 2D SIMD array. What I meant was that your GPU was not at full clocks. GPUs have idle clocks, 2D clocks and full 3D clocks depending on the state of the processor (load). It's kind of similar to Speedstep on CPUs, just to save power when it isn't really needed. Sometimes when drivers crash or the GPU is unstable it stays in 2D state and won't ramp up to full clocks anymore.
> 
> Same as above.


PTS miner spikes me to 95+ percent, but this miner does not. I dunno, maybe it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone know how long it takes for transferred coins to show up in Coins-E?


----------



## oomalikoo

does anyone know how the heck to get this thing to show me how much maxcoins i got? And how the heck to get it out of whereever on my computer it is and into real money?


----------



## Alex132

Still no coins... 7 hours in


----------



## drakoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> (...) You need to make a .bat file with this in it.


yes, wasn't that a useful idea?







I thought so, and spent hours with it on Friday, instead of mining...
I actually still haven't slept since Thursday lunchtime. Exciting days! 

Quote:


> (...) Here's a whole bunch of premade .bat files that helped me get here.


Happy to hear that, really.

Quote:


> They all have please donate to me txts


Yes, and I ask you to mention my address at least once here.
As you made this beautiful manual around my work, put _your_ address there, too !

It might not be much what we give to each other - but it will connect us in a beautiful way, if we start donating to each other for our work on the internet, I am very sure about that.

But also: Please do not completely remove the "please donate to" remarks of an original author. Rather put yours besides it.

*If you like what I did, then pay me (MAX) at mYd9xFTAcT5N7MRxCexL3onUZsKUfchXuX or in these currencies:
(DGB DOGE EAC LTC NOBL PRT QRK SOC VTC 42 BTC) or let your rig run cgminer --scrypt a bit for me. Thanks!*

Quote:


> and you'll have to change your addresses and what not or you'll send to this random person.


that felt really funny to read me here as "this random person"









Quote:


> I give them all credit for these .bats. User is from bitcointalk, name is "drakoin" https://mega.co.nz/#!U8AwAagC!TTnaxt7wVRqtrGFVUlWUvzAI2HO-9vHIMed3reRC7BY


Thanks. Yes, come and visit me over there, I am writing about all kinds of interesting things at the moment
Quote:


> fragamemnon suggests this:
> To make Coin Balance interactive (Click to hide)
> For example, query your wallet for balance every 30 seconds (Click to show)


very nice, will try that out.

cool if one's work is taken, extended, improved, and used. Feels really nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> *To correctly close your wallet. Use CTRL-C*


even better, to officially close the daemon by using the maxcoind stop.bat command that is in the archive with all the other batch files.

Caldeio, thank you very much for taking this up, and presenting it so well.
Wow, 20 page of forum discussion, we hit a spot there with our work, no?

Enjoy whatever you do! Happy mining!
and Dear reader:
consider to pay us,
drakoin --> mYd9xFTAcT5N7MRxCexL3onUZsKUfchXuX
Caldeio --> ?
Thanks!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> About the second bat file to get your coin balance.
> I suggest two options:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: To make Coin Balance interactive
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> :start
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> @echo maxcoind getbalance
> maxcoind getbalance
> @echo .
> set choice=
> set /p choice="Do you wish to restart? Press 'y' and enter for Yes: "
> if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
> if '%choice%'=='y' goto start
> goto start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _or_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: To loop it every (x) MILLIseconds
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> :start
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> @echo maxcoind getbalance
> maxcoind getbalance
> @echo .
> ping 172.0.1.2 -n 1 -w insert_time_in_ms > nul
> goto start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For example, query your wallet for balance every 30 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> :start
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> @echo maxcoind getbalance
> maxcoind getbalance
> @echo .
> ping 172.0.1.2 -n 1 -w 30000 > nul
> goto start


where do you put this in?


----------



## drakoin

oh, and one more thing. Solo-mining doesn't always make sense.

Pools bundle our hashpower for a reason, because the higher the difficulty, the less likely to actually hit below the target, and get a block reward. Depending on your hardware, that can easily take days, months, or even years to hit the first block (statistically speaking)

In this posting you will find the ingredients to understand above which difficulty you don't want to solo-mine anymore:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=444515.msg4946169#msg4946169

HTH


----------



## drakoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> where do you put this in?


download the whole thingy:
https://mega.co.nz/#!U8AwAagC!TTnaxt7wVRqtrGFVUlWUvzAI2HO-9vHIMed3reRC7BY

and you will understand where it has to go

HTH


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drakoin*
> 
> oh, and one more thing. Solo-mining doesn't always make sense.
> 
> Pools bundle our hashpower for a reason, because the higher the difficulty, the less likely to actually hit below the target, and get a block reward. Depending on your hardware, that can easily take days, months, or even years to hit the first block (statistically speaking)
> 
> In this posting you will find the ingredients to understand above which difficulty you don't want to solo-mine anymore:
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=444515.msg4946169#msg4946169
> 
> HTH


Is maxcoin to the point where we don't want to solo mine anymore? lol


----------



## oomalikoo

I just want to know if im running this right. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I just want to know if im running this right. Appreciate the feedback.


That seems too high.

Whats you bat file look like?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That seems too high.
> 
> Whats you bat file look like?


i just made it this


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i just made it this


Yes that looks right. Thats what i had to do on my fermi cards to get it to run right.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drakoin*
> 
> download the whole thingy:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!U8AwAagC!TTnaxt7wVRqtrGFVUlWUvzAI2HO-9vHIMed3reRC7BY
> 
> and you will understand where it has to go
> 
> HTH


Thanks for all that! Its a great help!


----------



## wholeeo

Jeez, Coins-E's queue must be ridiculous,


----------



## killer-x

I'm still only getting around 12k with my 460 and 560, any ideas?

cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:9332 -O USERASS --algo=keccak -d 0 -l f2000x16 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I'm still only getting around 12k with my 460 and 560, any ideas?
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:9332 -O USERASS --algo=keccak -d 0 -l f2000x16 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


I would try these combinations with the uppercase F :

F500x16
F1000x16


----------



## yanks8981

Probably safe to say this is done


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I would try these combinations with the uppercase F :
> 
> F500x16
> F1000x16


The upper case F did it. Thank you!
50k now!


----------



## 316320

Anyone in a pool?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone in a pool?


Yeah ypool CPU miner. Since last night pushing close to the min 5.0 payout. Comes out to about $95


----------



## dougb62

I just started going through this thread, and over the past 45 mins., I have got this going on:



Seems like a low hash rate to me?

I am using two seperate .bat files for the mining, because when I set -d 0,1 the miner crashes.

Any suggestions?

Also, with regard to the autocheck wallet batch, I have changed it so that it cls the screen before rechecking, thus keeping the window from scrolling, and a bit cleaner:

Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
:start
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo .
@echo maxcoind getbalance
maxcoind getbalance
@echo .
ping 172.0.1.2 -n 1 -w 15000 > nul
cls
goto start


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drakoin*
> 
> ]


Drakion, please edit you post. I pm'd you too. Gotta take that stuff outta there before you get the whip!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Awesome thanks, that was exactly what i needed to know. Now does this bat file need to reside in the wallet folder in the appdata directory?


Nope, just gotta have it running


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I just started going through this thread, and over the past 45 mins., I have got this going on:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a low hash rate to me?
> 
> I am using two seperate .bat files for the mining, because when I set -d 0,1 the miner crashes.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Whats you bat file look like?

Especially this part in bold

--algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *F500x16* -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10


----------



## Somedude168

I just started mining on my 2 680xm in laptop. Getting about 70k for each one.

Is this even worth trying to solo mine now or did I miss the boat?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Whats you bat file look like?
> 
> Especially this part in bold
> 
> --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -l *F500x16* -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10


This:

--algo=keccak -d 0 -l *K1000x32* -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10


----------



## dougb62

OOh! Just saw this!











What did I win??!!!! lol!!!


----------



## mickeykool

C:\Users\mickeykool\Desktop\maxicoin>Maxcoind.exe --daemon
Error: To use the "-daemon" option, you must set a rpcpassword in the configurat
ion file:
C:\Users\mickeykool\AppData\Roaming\MaxCoin\maxcoin.conf

I followed the instructions and still get this error. How do I fix this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> OOh! Just saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I win??!!!! lol!!!


Dangh lucky. I got 12 hours going strong and nothing. 660's seem to be lucky today.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> OOh! Just saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I win??!!!! lol!!!


About 250-350


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> I just started mining on my 2 680xm in laptop. Getting about 70k for each one.
> 
> Is this even worth trying to solo mine now or did I miss the boat?


I would, you just might. You might want to add the CPU miner running in the background as well.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> OOh! Just saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I win??!!!! lol!!!


On that case i wouldnt touch a thing!


----------



## dougb62

So, an hour or so before it shows up here?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> So, an hour or so before it shows up here?


Yup


----------



## Crizume

Has anyone tried mining on a pool and got it working? Would like to know what pool payouts are looking like after a couple hours of mining.

Been at work since this afternoon but checking desktop remotely no luck on my 670's after 7 hrs.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Has anyone tried mining on a pool and got it working? Would like to know what pool payouts are looking like after a couple hours of mining.
> 
> Been at work since this afternoon but checking desktop remotely no luck on my 670's after 7 hrs.


Yeah I'd like to know too. Can someone help?









I'm going to leave this running for about 12 more hours. When I wake up and if I don't have any new blocks, I'm gonna look at pools.

Anyone hear of a good Cuda Coin? I know RieCoins are coming on the 11th, but I'm lost after that.


----------



## Krusher33

I signed up at ypool. I found an opencl miner for AMD cards. I did 20 maxcoins after 6 hours I think?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I'd like to know too. Can someone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to leave this running for about 12 more hours. When I wake up and if I don't have any new blocks, I'm gonna look at pools.
> 
> Anyone hear of a good Cuda Coin? I know RieCoins are coming on the 11th, but I'm lost after that.


I have been running the CPU ypool MAX miner since late last night (off and on with my main rig trying to MAXcudaminer up and running)
Running 10 cores and 3 cores on the other i5 2500k rig im approaching the 5.0 payout threshold currently trading .1427 BTC. So about $94.


----------



## lightsout

This guy says he's doing it in the PTS thread. I have PM'd him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> They were up trading up to .04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I kept the GPUs on PTS and did the stupid MaxCoin on CPU. I'd have been really pissed if i lost even more coins. I had set up my payout address from to go to coins-e and my 5 coins from ypool never arrived. There is nothing you can do besides email people that don't respond.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about taking that approach, I would advise against it. Honestly, I'm glads I got screwed over before I made a significant investment in this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man, even at the current .005 BTC it's floating at, I've potentially made 600 digital dollars (and counting) instead of $30 I might have seen with PTS.
> 
> Cudaminer on 1GH and arCUDA on ypool add up FAST with 5 good GPU's cranking out the Max.
Click to expand...

I connected to 1GH for a minute, they have been getting ddos'd so I don't know if its my bat file or the site.
Heres my error "stratum recv_line failed"


----------



## lightsout

I'm up on 1GH.

For the wallet I used my mcxNow deposit address. Is that bad?

Is there a way to deposit into the local wallet on my pc that we used for solo mining?

Anyone know what they Yays and boos mean? And whats the percentage, it seems to sit around 40%


my bad DP.


----------



## Caldeio

... give me a second
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm up on 1GH.
> 
> For the wallet I used my mcxNow deposit address. Is that bad?
> 
> Is there a way to deposit into the local wallet on my pc that we used for solo mining?
> 
> Anyone know what they Yays and boos mean? And whats the percentage, it seems to sit around 40%
> 
> 
> my bad DP.


Well you should of got what I said before I edited it. Basically, The guy in the first of the double post, mine'd 240 coins with 5 gpus.
Doing that with the wallet is fine.
Yays look like accept shares and boos aren't.
As soon as you think you have a reliable estimate on what your card makes, let us know


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm up on 1GH.
> 
> For the wallet I used my mcxNow deposit address. Is that bad?
> 
> Is there a way to deposit into the local wallet on my pc that we used for solo mining?
> 
> Anyone know what they Yays and boos mean? And whats the percentage, it seems to sit around 40%
> 
> 
> my bad DP.


It's not bad to auto-pay to an exchange but it is discouraged by the exchange owners for some reason. I remember hearing the reason and saying to myself " oh that make sense" but sadly I don't remember what that reason is. Must not have been very important.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> ... give me a second
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm up on 1GH.
> 
> For the wallet I used my mcxNow deposit address. Is that bad?
> 
> Is there a way to deposit into the local wallet on my pc that we used for solo mining?
> 
> Anyone know what they Yays and boos mean? And whats the percentage, it seems to sit around 40%
> 
> 
> my bad DP.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should of got what I said before I edited it. Basically, The guy in the first of the double post, mine'd 240 coins with 5 gpus.
> Doing that with the wallet is fine.
> Yays look like accept shares and boos aren't.
> As soon as you think you have a reliable estimate on what your card makes, let us know
Click to expand...

I have no idea lol, its still getting about 180000 hash.

I figured out in my local wallet how to get the deposit address. But the pool can't deposit in that can it? It would have to be available over the internet or something.

Confused because you can check your stats on 1GH by your wallet address. Mine still shows 0 on everything and current speed is 0. So Hoping I am not currently mining for nothing.


----------



## gunslinger0077

I cant get it to loop back into my machine keep getting error code 401 can somoene help


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have no idea lol, its still getting about 180000 hash.
> 
> I figured out in my local wallet how to get the deposit address. But the pool can't deposit in that can it? It would have to be available over the internet or something.
> 
> Confused because you can check your stats on 1GH by your wallet address. Mine still shows 0 on everything and current speed is 0. So Hoping I am not currently mining for nothing.


I'm about to start using 1GH for my digital ocean server since I'm not sure how to setup the ypool exlusive maxcoin miner on it.

How did you get the deposit address for your wallet? I planned on just setting it up to the deposit address on my local wallet. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the only difference between the maxcoin wallet and other wallets is the absence of a GUI. It should still work the same.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have no idea lol, its still getting about 180000 hash.
> 
> I figured out in my local wallet how to get the deposit address. But the pool can't deposit in that can it? It would have to be available over the internet or something.
> 
> Confused because you can check your stats on 1GH by your wallet address. Mine still shows 0 on everything and current speed is 0. So Hoping I am not currently mining for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to start using 1GH for my digital ocean server since I'm not sure how to setup the ypool exlusive maxcoin miner on it.
> 
> How did you get the deposit address for your wallet? I planned on just setting it up to the deposit address on my local wallet. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the only difference between the maxcoin wallet and other wallets is the absence of a GUI. It should still work the same.
Click to expand...

I ran this bate file

@echo OFF
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo . maxcoind getnewaddress account01
maxcoind getnewaddress account01

@echo.
pause

It will show the address, but I have no idea if it can be deposited in from an external source. Hopefully someone can offer some assistance there. My balance is still 0. Maybe I haven't mined long enough though.


----------



## Shogon

Yeah I can't get this to work for me at all even with your guide for cudaminer. In my Maxcoin folder where my wallet is I don't have the database folder like you do, yet I'm following your steps (pretty sure I am...). I run the bat file (see below for pic) and the database folder shows up, and then vanishes instantly and gives me this.



PTS mining pretty much gave me the same result till someone told me my AntiVirus was doing some stuff, but I don't have one anymore so I'm so lost hehe.


----------



## Ali Man

Running ypool max on one 780, while 1gh on the other, I gotta say, both are sucking as much, and neither can keep up with anything:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Running ypool max on one 780, while 1gh on the other, I gotta say, both are sucking as much, and neither can keep up with anything:


I got ypool going with the proxy as well but couldn't get any shares. Looks like your having the same issue they are all saying boo and at 0%.

WHat exactly are you using for your wallet? Did you use a bat file to get the address from your local one you installed for solo mining?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Trying to get 1gh to work, tips?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got ypool going with the proxy as well but couldn't get any shares. Looks like your having the same issue they are all saying boo and at 0%.
> 
> WHat exactly are you using for your wallet? Did you use a bat file to get the address from your local one you installed for solo mining?


I'm also using mcxnow as they both have the same payout and minimum acceptance values i.e. 0.1 Max.

I've gotten 1/3 780's to run on 1gh, the other two can't even find a connection due to crazy traffic!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got ypool going with the proxy as well but couldn't get any shares. Looks like your having the same issue they are all saying boo and at 0%.
> 
> WHat exactly are you using for your wallet? Did you use a bat file to get the address from your local one you installed for solo mining?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using mcxnow as they both have the same payout and minimum acceptance values i.e. 0.1 Max.
> 
> I've gotten 1/3 780's to run on 1gh, the other two can't even find a connection due to crazy traffic!
Click to expand...

Ok thanks bro, yeah each time I have had to let it sit retrying the connection over and over at 1GH, it would eventually connect, though I just tried for ten minutes and got nothing.


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I tried with xptproxy with ypool last night before I did solo mining. I could only get CPU to work. GPU got no accept shares at all just like a boo a second.

My AMD 1045t CPU has made 2.2 coins in 24hours. Thats better than PTS too even at the prices Maxcoins are at. One thing I do like, I have no lag at all. I watched a 1080p movie and it was great! youtubes good. Protoshares I get display lag, like 3 second delay in clicking minimize.

Allright guys I'm done for awhile. I'll report back tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Rage19420

I went ahead and jumped on the windows azure trial. Easy to set up, so have 20 cores with them and 16 at home on ypool on MAX. Plus one of the rigs still trying to get some GPU love.


----------



## Shogon

Believe I got the cuda client to work, problem is it can't connect so it just keeps retrying over and over for some reason. Works on my CPU though, something like 12000 kHash/s.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Believe I got the cuda client to work, problem is it can't connect so it just keeps retrying over and over for some reason. Works on my CPU though, something like 12000 kHash/s.


Are you on 1GH or whatever? If so just let it do its thing. Its taken me a good ten minutes or so to connect. I just solo mine in the mean time, all of a sudden the system got really laggy and I realized it connected. Of course if your not sitting in front of it don't leave both miners open.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you on 1GH or whatever? If so just let it do its thing. Its taken me a good ten minutes or so to connect. I just solo mine in the mean time, all of a sudden the system got really laggy and I realized it connected. Of course if your not sitting in front of it don't leave both miners open.


Use this pool man, a lot better than the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you on 1GH or whatever? If so just let it do its thing. Its taken me a good ten minutes or so to connect. I just solo mine in the mean time, all of a sudden the system got really laggy and I realized it connected. Of course if your not sitting in front of it don't leave both miners open.


Not even sure lol..is 1GH the miner? All of this is still really weird / unknown to me, but I'm doing CPU max mining on ypool and PTS on the GPUs till I figure out how to get it to work if I'm doing something wrong. Here's what it looks like


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Not even sure lol..is 1GH the miner? All of this is still really weird / unknown to me, but I'm doing CPU max mining on ypool and PTS on the GPUs till I figure out how to get it to work if I'm doing something wrong. Here's what it looks like


I did the same thing. You're running the .exe you need to run whatever you're trying to do. I pool mind, so I click the "minewithnvidiagpu" or whatever it is, but the "cudaminer.exe" that should fix your problem.


----------



## hawkeye071292

How do you use the maxcoin wallet? Like say to import to one of those exchanges?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I did the same thing. You're running the .exe you need to run whatever you're trying to do. I pool mind, so I click the "minewithnvidiagpu" or whatever it is, but the "cudaminer.exe" that should fix your problem.


Yeah, it's like you're writing in a foreign language but that's not the case. <_<

I was running the .bat file, or do you mean the .bat file is only running the .exe and not the miner? I'm pretty bad with this sort of thing, even with guides in front of my face I just tend to mess up >_>.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I did the same thing. You're running the .exe you need to run whatever you're trying to do. I pool mind, so I click the "minewithnvidiagpu" or whatever it is, but the "cudaminer.exe" that should fix your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's like you're writing in a foreign language but that's not the case. <_<
> 
> I was running the .bat file, or do you mean the .bat file is only running the .exe and not the miner? I'm pretty bad with this sort of thing, even with guides in front of my face I just tend to mess up >_>.
Click to expand...

It looks like your wallet is not running. Do you have a cmd window open with the daemon thing running?

Solo mining is not very good now, you can get lucky but there are multiple pools mining max now show chances to get a block are slim. But by all means.


----------



## Shogon

Are there any GPU pools for max? I'm using ypools for CPUs as it was really easy to set up, since I'm already used to it for PTS.


----------



## dougb62

Well, traded my block of max for .5 BTC - BTC @ ~$720 right now - figure I'll ride that back to $900+, then dump out. So, even only finding 1 block should net me about $450+. Not a bad day's "work" lol!


----------



## note235

do you guys think i should solo mine with the opencl for maxcoin with 19 radeon 270s and 3 radeon 290s?


----------



## dolcolax

how do i check if i found a block? cause seriously ive been running 24hrs i dont think i have found any


----------



## Alex132

Is coins-e back up and useable to sell?

edit- I tried to transfer 96 MAX to them.... and it hasn't gone through









edit2- turns out you need a transaction ID to verify it, which the .bat doesnt give.

So I just lost 96 MAX coins.


----------



## mav2000

Any idea of there is a proper windows qt wallet?


----------



## diskodasa

What am I doing wrong? This is cgminer output:

" [2014-02-08 13:38:32] Press any key to exit, or cgminer will try again in 15s.
[2014-02-08 13:38:47] JSON inval data
[2014-02-08 13:39:47] No servers were found that could be used to get work from
.
[2014-02-08 13:39:47] Please check the details from the list below of the serve
rs you have input
[2014-02-08 13:39:47] Most likely you have input the wrong URL, forgotten to ad
d a port, or have not set up workers"
How can I setup cgminer.conf?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is coins-e back up and useable to sell?
> 
> edit- I tried to transfer 96 MAX to them.... and it hasn't gone through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2- turns out you need a transaction ID to verify it, which the .bat doesnt give.
> 
> So I just lost 96 MAX coins.


How did your .bat file look like?

Did you go to https://www.coins-e.com/exchange/wallet/manage/ and click Get Deposit address for MAX coin?

Whatever address it gives you, you put it in a .bat file so it looks like this:

Code:



Code:


maxcoind sendtoaddress <maxcoinexchangeaddress> <amount>

Change to the address you got and to amount you want to send.

Running that should put out a transactionId similar to

Code:



Code:


fa8271ce3db85917c7158faf699a429eab2846a4c6edb4f7c785bf7482429d0f

Go to https://www.coins-e.com/support/deposit/. Change the coin to MAX coin and put your transactionId in the second field. It'll take some time to confirm.

Also, you might want to change the rate. Looks like coins-e defaults to 0.02865800, but the recent sell orders show 0.006.


----------



## Alex132

I did that, and I fear it didn't output a trans. ID.... even if it did I closed that windows a long time ago....

Does it output the trans. ID in the cmd window?

Any way I can find the ID from the debug text file in C:\Users\Alex\AppData\Roaming\MaxCoin ?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I did that, and I fear it didn't output a trans. ID.... even if it did I closed that windows a long time ago....
> 
> Does it output the trans. ID in the cmd window?


Yup, it outputs it immediately after running it. Try running

Code:



Code:


maxcoind listtransactions


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I did that, and I fear it didn't output a trans. ID.... even if it did I closed that windows a long time ago....
> 
> Does it output the trans. ID in the cmd window?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it outputs it immediately after running it. Try running
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> maxcoind listtransactions
Click to expand...

where should I run this?

just create a .bat with just this in it?

edit- created a .bat with this in it:
Quote:


> maxcoind listtransactions
> pause


And it spits out something like this, highlighted is the transaction ID:


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> where should I run this?
> 
> just create a .bat with just this in it?


Yeah you can do it with another .bat file or straight from cmd prompt.


----------



## JacekRing

Well I tried it, using CudaMiner on my OC'd WC'd 660 TI, getting 105085 khash/s. Made 96.0042 MaxCoins overnight, so basically a full block. At current exchange rates that's the equivalent of 0.45602 BitCoins on the exchange, with BitCoin going at $704.50 USD right now that's $321.26 overnight.

Issues I'm having though. CudaMiner only uses one of my GPU's (I have a pair in SLI), when I try to run it to use the other GPU it lags the computer excessively and slws down to a fraction of using a single GPU. Anyone know why, or anyone know a workaround?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Well I tried it, using CudaMiner on my OC'd WC'd 660 TI, getting 105085 khash/s. Made 96.0042 MaxCoins overnight, so basically a full block. At current exchange rates that's the equivalent of 0.45602 BitCoins on the exchange, with BitCoin going at $704.50 USD right now that's $321.26 overnight.
> 
> Issues I'm having though. CudaMiner only uses one of my GPU's (I have a pair in SLI), when I try to run it to use the other GPU it lags the computer excessively and slws down to a fraction of using a single GPU. Anyone know why, or anyone know a workaround?


whats your bat file look like?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> whats your bat file look like?


My bat file is:
cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

for the main miner thread. When I change it to:
cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

and try to execute both at the same time. The first one drops from the 105000 khash/s down to like 1200 khash/s. The second one takes forever to start, and the whole computer lags like crazy (4-5 second freezes ever 2 seconds).

The text in the cmd windows is correct, first window says GPU#0 and other windows says GPU#1. PrecisionX monitor says GPU usages fluctuates up to 90ish down to 10ish on both randomly. This only happens when I try to run both commands at once. Individually they work and use the relevant GPU.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Well I tried it, using CudaMiner on my OC'd WC'd 660 TI, getting 105085 khash/s. Made 96.0042 MaxCoins overnight, so basically a full block. At current exchange rates that's the equivalent of 0.45602 BitCoins on the exchange, with BitCoin going at $704.50 USD right now that's $321.26 overnight.
> 
> Issues I'm having though. CudaMiner only uses one of my GPU's (I have a pair in SLI), when I try to run it to use the other GPU it lags the computer excessively and slws down to a fraction of using a single GPU. Anyone know why, or anyone know a workaround?


Try this, it worked for me:
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O USERASS --algo=keccak *-d 0,1* -l K1000x32 *-L 64* -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


----------



## JacekRing

Slow, really slow. And crashes the cmd window after 10 seconds. I'll try turning SLI off, maybe that's the issue.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Try this, it worked for me:


Ok still crashes when I try it.

BUT, with SLi turned off I can run:

cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

and

cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

in seperate windows and it works fine now. Each getting between 105000 - 110000 khash/s individually.

MSI Afterburner shows each GPU running at 99%, with GPU1 at 37C, GPU2 at 34C, GPU1 clock at 1150, GPU2 clock at 1110. Goodness I love WC'ing my GPU's. They'd be around 90C with those clocks without WCing.

Water coming into blocks at 28.2C, leaving blocks at 27.1C. Goes through a pair of 360mm water blocks, along with CPU.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Try this, it worked for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok still crashes when I try it.
> 
> BUT, with SLi turned off I can run:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> and
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d 1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> in seperate windows and it works fine now. Each getting between 105000 - 110000 khash/s individually.
> 
> MSI Afterburner shows each GPU running at 99%, with GPU1 at 37C, GPU2 at 34C, GPU1 clock at 1150, GPU2 clock at 1110. Goodness I love WC'ing my GPU's. They'd be around 90C with those clocks without WCing.
> 
> Water coming into blocks at 28.2C, leaving blocks at 27.1C. Goes through a pair of 360mm water blocks, along with CPU.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am at 78/79'c with air on my 690 =_=

I hate these T6 torx screws! (stripped them all basically because of how soft the metal is)


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I am at 78/79'c with air on my 690 =_=
> 
> I hate these T6 torx screws! (stripped them all basically because of how soft the metal is)


What's your hash rate on the 690?


----------



## Rage19420

Looks like ypool is dumping Maxcoin
Quote:


> ypool.net @ypool_net
> Due to the massive ongoing DDoS attacks motivated by the addition of MaxCoin we decided to drop support for the coin.


----------



## Donkey1514

Does this look right? been mining for 8 hours....


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Does this look right? been mining for 8 hours....


Looks about right. I havent gotten anything either with my peasant class 480's.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Dual 780 Ti it is eh Donkey?









But yes, it is pretty random to find a block. I'll at least let mine run until tuesday.


----------



## Caldeio

Nothing overnight for me. With ypool down, I'm still gonna solo for the rest of today and see what happens.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Looks like ypool is dumping Maxcoin


Well that's fantastic. I just logged onto see that maxcoin wasn't around.

I had like 5 maxcoins in my ypool that are just unaccesable now..

Edit: Figured it out. Now to figure out for sure how to transfer these into my wallet. Any suggestions?


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

hmm i was going to try and mine this with ypool on some amd cards but it seems like they no longer support it







guess ill mine solo still as getting one block by accident in a few days would still be alot of profit


----------



## Ali Man

They fixed 1gh a little bit, now the acceptance rate is ~ 70%.

So I soloed 1 block, mined another 34 coins from small miner pool. It just started getting DDossed, so back on 1gh.

A good run, I'd say....


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Dual 780 Ti it is eh Donkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, it is pretty random to find a block. I'll at least let mine run until tuesday.


guess I was lucky, overnight 7 hours I got a block of 96 maxcoins. Running a single 660 TI card.


----------



## Rage19420

So how do i set up a wallet on 1gh?


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

i want to try and mine on the 1gh pool but i cant find my wallet address







how do i go about doing that?


----------



## oomalikoo

ran this since 8pm, aint get a damn thing. Another come up i missed out on lmao.


----------



## tymash01

Seem to have gotten both cards to mine. But on the the main bat that you run (other that the cuda) it doesnt have the daemon command on the screen. Mine is just blinking line?



Will that matter?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> i want to try and mine on the 1gh pool but i cant find my wallet address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i go about doing that?


1gh doesn't use a wallet. They automatically payout to your address. Just follow their connection string and change Wallet to your account address.

You can use this to get your address

Code:



Code:


maxcoind getaccountaddress <account>

is account01 if you used the provided .bat files in the OP, otherwise whatever you changed it to.


----------



## Anthropolis

Grrr I want to mine these! I'm mining Doge right now in a big pool, and it's slowwww going... Probably take me 2 months to get $100









I'm on AMD so no CUDA for me :/


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> 1gh doesn't use a wallet. They automatically payout to your address. Just follow their connection string and change Wallet to your account address.
> 
> You can use this to get your address
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> maxcoind getaccountaddress <account>
> 
> is account01 if you used the provided .bat files in the OP, otherwise whatever you changed it to.


hey thanks for the help i appreciate it


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Grrr I want to mine these! I'm mining Doge right now in a big pool, and it's slowwww going... Probably take me 2 months to get $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on AMD so no CUDA for me :/


There are AMD miners for PTS which sare netting about $4.50 a day on a 270, and that's going off the pretty low price for PTS currently that is due for a rebound.


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I can't connect to 1gh. Too much DDOS or I have my settings wrong. Back to solo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -O mNiFpK31xotGHtLTBm1GWpo9jbetkVJrLn:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> 1gh doesn't use a wallet. They automatically payout to your address. Just follow their connection string and change Wallet to your account address.
> 
> You can use this to get your address
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> maxcoind getaccountaddress <account>
> 
> is account01 if you used the provided .bat files in the OP, otherwise whatever you changed it to.


Account address meaning whomever to send your coins too? coins-e, mcxnow, etc?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Account address meaning whomever to send your coins too? coins-e, mcxnow, etc?


Account address meaning your wallet's address. Although you can probably send it directly to your exchange account.

Edit:
maxcoind.exe is your wallet. Running it brings it up online.

Code:



Code:


maxcoind getnewaddress account01

Creates an address for account01 in your wallet.

In case you forgot the address, you can use

Code:



Code:


maxcoind getaccountaddress account01

to get the address.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> Account address meaning your wallet's address. Although you can probably send it directly to your exchange account.


?

Im confused. You mentioned earlier that 1gh doesn't use a wallet.


----------



## tymash01

Are people still solo mining? Or is it to late now


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> ?
> 
> Im confused. You mentioned earlier that 1gh doesn't use a wallet.


I mean you don't create an account on 1gh similar to ypool and have your coins stored there.

See my edit for maxcoin wallet clarification.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone got some info on cpu mining max. Want to at 1gh but confused how to mine with the wallet


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone got some info on cpu mining max. Want to at 1gh but confused how to mine with the wallet


Im with you man. ijapxjapi has mentioned this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465273/guide-solo-mining-and-being-a-baller-example-today-is-maxcoins/280_20#post_21742920

but either the coffee hasnt kicked in or sleep deprivation is taking its toll, because its not sinking in.


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im with you man. ijapxjapi has mentioned this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465273/guide-solo-mining-and-being-a-baller-example-today-is-maxcoins/280_20#post_21742920
> 
> but either the coffee hasnt kicked in or sleep deprivation is taking its toll, because its not sinking in.


LoL sorry! Not at my computer atm otherwise I'd just write out the commands for you.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone successfully using cuda miner on 1gh for maxcoins? I'm getting a bunch of timed out errors,

Code:



Code:


[2014-02-08 12:48:10] ...retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-08 12:48:55] stratum_subscribe timed out
[2014-02-08 12:48:55] ...retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-08 12:49:40] stratum_subscribe timed out
[2014-02-08 12:49:40] ...retry after 15 seconds

Edit, nevermind, just connected.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone got some info on cpu mining max. Want to at 1gh but confused how to mine with the wallet


Ijap just went over this (at least the wallet address part) above on this page.

You use this .bat to create a new address tied to "account01" or whatever you want to use.

Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo . maxcoind getnewaddress account01
maxcoind getnewaddress account01
@echo .
pause

Then if you you forget it, use this .bat to reshow the address.

Code:



Code:


@echo OFF
echo .
echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo . maxcoind getaccountaddress account01
maxcoind getaccountaddress account01
@echo .
pause

Then you just use that address as the username for the worker on 1gh.

There's been a bit of confusion about the maxcoin wallet. Yes it doesn't have a GUI like a BTC or PTS wallet. That is the *ONLY* difference. You don't need to have it up and running to receive payments or anything else that is diffrent from any other standard crypto wallet.


----------



## ijapxjapi

FYI ... From 1gh's twitter
Quote:


> 1GH @1ghcom
> max.1gh.com got hit for over 25Gbps of DDoS. We continue to fight.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone successfully using cuda miner on 1gh for maxcoins? I'm getting a bunch of timed out errors,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2014-02-08 12:48:10] ...retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-08 12:48:55] stratum_subscribe timed out
> [2014-02-08 12:48:55] ...retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-08 12:49:40] stratum_subscribe timed out
> [2014-02-08 12:49:40] ...retry after 15 seconds
> 
> Edit, nevermind, just connected.


That's what I got. ddos I'm assuming. I went back to solo. I wonder whose doing the ddos'ing? 25gb worth in a hour or something crazy


----------



## yanks8981

I tried deleting everything and starting over to see if that would fix my hash problem, but now I get json errors.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I tried deleting everything and starting over to see if that would fix my hash problem, but now I get json errors.


Well sounds like you installed something wrong the second time around. Double check every single piece of it.

I actually started solo mining again this morning after going back on PTS for the night. I got the exact same issue you were having. 100k hash with only ~50% GPU usage.

I tried everything to fix it to no avail. Then I accidentally started up my max wallet even though it was already running. Of course it fed me some error but right after that my hash rate went back to 170k and GPU usage up to 99%.

That said I only solo mined for a little bit then decided to switch over the cudaminer on to the 1gh pool. I just feel as if the solo mining train for max has already left the station.

I look forward to Riecoin but I wonder how similar it will be. Maxcoin was setup to be CPU only so I'm guessing having GPUs to solo mine on day one was pretty much win-win situation. Riecoin on the other hand is scrypt based so I'm not sure how profitable that will be.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well sounds like you installed something wrong the second time around. Double check every single piece of it.
> 
> I actually started solo mining again this morning after going back on PTS for the night. I got the exact same issue you were having. 100k hash with only ~50% GPU usage.
> 
> I tried everything to fix it to no avail. Then I accidentally started up my max wallet even though it was already running. Of course it fed me some error but right after that my hash rate went back to 170k and GPU usage up to 99%.
> 
> That said I only solo mined for a little bit then decided to switch over the cudaminer on to the 1gh pool. I just feel as if the solo mining train for max has already left the station.


everythings the same, unless all the files have to be in the same folder


----------



## tymash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> everythings the same, unless all the files have to be in the same folder


Let it run for for 2-3 mins. I had the same problem it will just start up on its own.


----------



## Alex132

mcxnow is taking ages to reflect payments, is that just because the site is under heavy load?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Can someone post a sample .bat for GH1?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> mcxnow is taking ages to reflect payments, is that just because the site is under heavy load?


Probably so. Im still waiting an auto transfer to appear from ypool to coins-e on my first 5 maxcoins.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well sounds like you installed something wrong the second time around. Double check every single piece of it.
> 
> I actually started solo mining again this morning after going back on PTS for the night. I got the exact same issue you were having. 100k hash with only ~50% GPU usage.
> 
> I tried everything to fix it to no avail. Then I accidentally started up my max wallet even though it was already running. Of course it fed me some error but right after that my hash rate went back to 170k and GPU usage up to 99%.
> 
> That said I only solo mined for a little bit then decided to switch over the cudaminer on to the 1gh pool. I just feel as if the solo mining train for max has already left the station.
> 
> I look forward to Riecoin but I wonder how similar it will be. Maxcoin was setup to be CPU only so I'm guessing having GPUs to solo mine on day one was pretty much win-win situation. Riecoin on the other hand is scrypt based so I'm not sure how profitable that will be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> everythings the same, unless all the files have to be in the same folder


I had both issues.

About the 102 400 kHash issue and 50% utilization. I noticed that simply launching Google Chrome solved the issue, though upon reboot of the system I need to launch Chrome again. It also used to mine at stock when I saw only 50% utilization. Upon launching Chrome I saw my boost clocks and ~85% utilization kick in.

The json errors are timeout errors issued from the miner's side. It should connect automatically if you leave it be, but I noticed that I could speed it up by assigning a different TCP port through the maxcoin.conf file and the -o http://127.0.0.1ort# flag in the cudaminer batch file.

I used port 36301 for the best result. It would still time out occasionally though (exclusively upon launching the miner). I only have this issue on my HTPC/server rig (The Sidewinder in my sig). I also noticed that the "mapping" of the threads to the GPU had an influence on this. Lower block sizes seem to time out less likely but for low density workloads like this is sub optimal (You should have a higher priority on block size than amount of threads per block).


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tymash01*
> 
> Let it run for for 2-3 mins. I had the same problem it will just start up on its own.


Didn't work. maxcoin hates me.


----------



## tymash01

Damn that sux. I tried to pool mine on http://max.cryptopools.com/ but i get constant rejects with my 280x.


----------



## yanks8981

Well it started to work, at the same ole crappy hash. I'll let it run all weekend and hope for something, but expect nothing.


----------



## tymash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well it started to work, at the same ole crappy hash. I'll let it run all weekend and hope for something, but expect nothing.


Just solo mining?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Well it started to work, at the same ole crappy hash. I'll let it run all weekend and hope for something, but expect nothing.


Fire up Google Chrome.

Also set Power management to Performance if it's at adaptive (in nVidia Control Panel)


----------



## lightsout

I understand that. But I couldn't get the miner to run. Are you using minerd.exe to CPU mine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone got some info on cpu mining max. Want to at 1gh but confused how to mine with the wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Ijap just went over this (at least the wallet address part) above on this page.
> 
> You use this .bat to create a new address tied to "account01" or whatever you want to use.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind getnewaddress account01
> maxcoind getnewaddress account01
> @echo .
> pause
> 
> Then if you you forget it, use this .bat to reshow the address.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo OFF
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind API calls easy click solution:
> echo .
> echo .
> echo .
> echo . maxcoind getaccountaddress account01
> maxcoind getaccountaddress account01
> @echo .
> pause
> 
> Then you just use that address as the username for the worker on 1gh.
> 
> There's been a bit of confusion about the maxcoin wallet. Yes it doesn't have a GUI like a BTC or PTS wallet. That is the *ONLY* difference. You don't need to have it up and running to receive payments or anything else that is diffrent from any other standard crypto wallet.
Click to expand...


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Can someone post a sample .bat for GH1?


Anyone?


----------



## lightsout

I can when I get home if no one has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Can someone post a sample .bat for GH1?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## wrayman

hey guys, i've been mining with my cpu the past hour or so, and i've just been using the debug text file to check progress which is doing my head in.

However, my wallet won't open and getbalance bat/commands won't work for me either, followed as on post 1









Do i have to close the miner before opening the gui wallet? (scared to close the miner as it took me near 4 hours to get it working..)

Thanks


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Fire up Google Chrome.
> 
> Also set Power management to Performance if it's at adaptive (in nVidia Control Panel)


I am not sure where this is.

edit: found it, but nothing changed.

edit: why did you ask me to fire up chrome? it may be a coincidence, but as soon as I closed IE and started using firefox, GPU went to 95%


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I understand that. But I couldn't get the miner to run. Are you using minerd.exe to CPU mine?


I think I was using the miner that was originally required by ypool for max mining. Not exactly sure what it was called since I'm not on my desktop currently but I believe started with a "x". I'll PM you once I'm back home in a few hours.


----------



## Rage19420

Its not even worth trying to get on 1gh. Seems loke the DDOS kiddies have concentrated their efforts on them after getting ypool to surrender.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am not sure where this is.
> 
> edit: found it, but nothing changed.
> 
> edit: why did you ask me to fire up chrome? it may be a coincidence, but as soon as I closed IE and started using firefox, GPU went to 95%


Yeah, I think it has something to do with GPU acceleration of certain browsers kicking in the boost clocks. The miner on its own doesn't seem to be able to ramp up the GPU correctly for some reason.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I think it has something to do with GPU acceleration of certain browsers kicking in the boost clocks. The miner on its own doesn't seem to be able to ramp up the GPU correctly for some reason.


Well, ***. Where were you yesterday?







+rep


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Anyone?


Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mRcbonHME741quq2Hhm56PW2ww8LCFh4HB -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

Change user to your wallet address if you want,


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I saw your posts yesterday but couldn't reproduce it nor say anything useful about it (I believe I mentioned something about 2D clocks to someone, not sure if it was you). My secondary rig however had the exact same issues with GPU utilization and the json errors, so I figured it would be a common conflict with the miner and searched for a solution.

You can see quality on the miner isn't quite up there yet lol. Considering we are also running an inefficient kernel on GK110 GPUs, yet it works better than the one intended for it.

Think about it like this though. You saved quite a bit of power while mining at 50% load


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mRcbonHME741quq2Hhm56PW2ww8LCFh4HB -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> Change user to your wallet address if you want,


cudaminer.exe --algo=keccak -L 256 -l K1024x32 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -H 1 -s 10 -L 256 -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -O mNiFpK31xotGHtLTBm1GWpo9jbetkVJrLn:x
pause That's mine. I'm guessing I'm doing it wrong? Switched to yours for now.

131 khashes though


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mRcbonHME741quq2Hhm56PW2ww8LCFh4HB -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> Change user to your wallet address if you want,


Thanks.

Edit: Guess I got it:


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I saw your posts yesterday but couldn't reproduce it nor say anything useful about it (I believe I mentioned something about 2D clocks to someone, not sure if it was you). My secondary rig however had the exact same issues with GPU utilization and the json errors, so I figured it would be a common conflict with the miner and searched for a solution.
> 
> You can see quality on the miner isn't quite up there yet lol. Considering we are also running an inefficient kernel on GK110 GPUs, yet it works better than the one intended for it.
> 
> Think about it like this though. You saved quite a bit of power while mining at 50% load


not if i got a block yesterday









how often do coins come out like this? I think rather than mining 24/7, it would be better to solo mine in the early stages of a coin, try to get a bunch of em, and hope they are worth something. I'm not here to quit my day job, I'm just hoping to score like OP did yesterday and have some rig upgrade money


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=keccak -L 256 -l K1024x32 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -H 1 -s 10 -L 256 -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -O mNiFpK31xotGHtLTBm1GWpo9jbetkVJrLn:x
> pause That's mine. I'm guessing I'm doing it wrong? Switched to yours for now.
> 
> 131 khashes though


I have my user/pass flag wrong I believe..lol Should look like yours.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't think there are a lot of coins like this with the amount of hype it received. There is also the risk of your new coin not being listed on trading sites.


----------



## Caldeio

I'm back to solo, 1gh is not working at all I get one or two shares and then it crashes


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Guess I got it:
> ]


Be advised that I had the user/pass flag set incorrectly. Should look like this,

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -O mRcbonHME741quq2Hhm56PW2ww8LCFh4HB:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> not if i got a block yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how often do coins come out like this? I think rather than mining 24/7, it would be better to solo mine in the early stages of a coin, try to get a bunch of em, and hope they are worth something. I'm not here to quit my day job, I'm just hoping to score like OP did yesterday and have some rig upgrade money


been doing solo since 8pm yesterday. Ive got nothing bro xDDDD


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> been doing solo since 8pm yesterday. Ive got nothing bro xDDDD


and you probably wont, but its worth a shot.


----------



## note235

hmm anyone think solo mining is viable on 20 radeons?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Nvm


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> and you probably wont, but its worth a shot.


i just want to hit a lick man


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I understand that. But I couldn't get the miner to run. Are you using minerd.exe to CPU mine?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was using the miner that was originally required by ypool for max mining. Not exactly sure what it was called since I'm not on my desktop currently but I believe started with a "x". I'll PM you once I'm back home in a few hours.
Click to expand...

I know the one your talking about. You used that on 1gh? I tried but couldn't get it to work. I'll give it another shot. A pm would be great thanks.


----------



## Caldeio

Are you guys sure 1gh user pass is like this USERASS ?

I had it like that at first, got 3-4 shares, jumped to the other way with -O got 10 shares, and now about .20 coins have shown up.
but
I just set it back to userass again...so I'm so confused lol my wallet hasn't gone up since I switch back to USERASS and it's found blocks in the pool since, so idk


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Are you guys sure 1gh user pass is like this USERASS ?
> 
> I had it like that at first, got 3-4 shares, jumped to the other way with -O got 10 shares, and now about .20 coins have shown up.
> but
> I just set it back to userass again...so I'm so confused lol my wallet hasn't gone up since I switch back to USERASS and it's found blocks in the pool since, so idk


Now I'm confused too. Thought it was just the wallet address...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Now I'm confused too. Thought it was just the wallet address...


It is, on 1gh, your wallet address is your USER. PASS can be anything. I'm just trying to find the right format. -O doesn't work, it keeps crashing or something..it just freezes.
USERASS updates every 30 seconds or so.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Are you guys sure 1gh user pass is like this USERASS ?
> 
> I had it like that at first, got 3-4 shares, jumped to the other way with -O got 10 shares, and now about .20 coins have shown up.
> but
> I just set it back to userass again...so I'm so confused lol my wallet hasn't gone up since I switch back to USERASS and it's found blocks in the pool since, so idk


Yeah its weird some like the -O userass and some like the -u user -p pass.

I gotta say this whole thing is crazy confusing. I don't understand why the same miner is so hard to configure for a different pool mining the same coin.

Getting the hang of it though. Still haven't been able to cpu mine in a pool. Well since ypool cancelled max.


----------



## peezysc

I've managed to get about 600, but this pool situation is something else. I think I may go back to ultracoin


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah im about to just solo the rest of the weekend, order that Sapphire 270x Toxic I have my eye on, and then build an AMD rig for mining. I miss games!


----------



## lightsout

My 780 got 9 maxcoins last night in about 10 hours. DDOS is killing it though.I plan to build an amd rig as well. Hoping to afford 2 270's.


----------



## wsnnwa

Mining at smalltimeminer, with 1,216,907 KH/s.

A bit late to the maxcoin party but I had some major issues setting up my solo miner ( I never got it working...actually), and today I was finally able to get pools to accept my shares. I got boos from every pool up to today.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 780 got 9 maxcoins last night in about 10 hours. DDOS is killing it though.I plan to build an amd rig as well. Hoping to afford 2 270's.


How do you have your .bat set up?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Mining at smalltimeminer, with 1,216,907 KH/s.
> 
> A bit late to the maxcoin party but I had some major issues setting up my solo miner ( I never got it working...actually), and today I was finally able to get pools to accept my shares. I got boos from every pool up to today.


How many and what type gpu's are you running?

Care to share your bat file?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 780 got 9 maxcoins last night in about 10 hours. DDOS is killing it though.I plan to build an amd rig as well. Hoping to afford 2 270's.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have your .bat set up?
Click to expand...

Here you go. With the DDOS its real hit and miss. But when it was working things were good and it paid out nice and quick.
cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u wallet -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many and what type gpu's are you running?
> 
> Care to share your bat file?
> Here you go. With the DDOS its real hit and miss. But when it was working things were good and it paid out nice and quick.
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u wallet -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


3x - GTX780
cudaminer --algo=keccak -o stratum+tcp://max.smalltimeminer.com:3355 -u user.worker -p password -d 0 -C 2 -L 128 -l K1000x24 -i 0

2x - R9 290X
cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://max.smalltimeminer.com:3355 -u user.worker -p password

I haven't done any messing around to find the best values, I kinda just found one that worked and said 'f it" since it was working lol. I might play around with them later.

Edit: ATM my KH/s is fluctuating between 1.2mill to 1.5mill


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many and what type gpu's are you running?
> 
> Care to share your bat file?
> Here you go. With the DDOS its real hit and miss. But when it was working things were good and it paid out nice and quick.
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u wallet -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause
> 
> 
> 
> 3x - GTX780
> cudaminer --algo=keccak -o stratum+tcp://max.smalltimeminer.com:3355 -u user.worker -p password -d 0 -C 2 -L 128 -l K1000x24 -i 0
> 
> 2x - R9 290X
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://max.smalltimeminer.com:3355 -u user.worker -p password
> 
> I haven't done any messing around to find the best values, I kinda just found one that worked and said 'f it" since it was working lol. I might play around with them later.
> 
> Edit: ATM my KH/s is fluctuating between 1.2mill to 1.5mill
Click to expand...

Thanks man, Whats your completion percentage or whatver its called? The boos and yays thing? With the 780's?


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks man, Whats your completion percentage or whatver its called? The boos and yays thing? With the 780's?


Roughly 80% acceptance rate.


----------



## lightsout

Really? I might have to jump over. I'm getting about 45% where I'm at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks man, Whats your completion percentage or whatver its called? The boos and yays thing? With the 780's?
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 80% acceptance rate.
Click to expand...


----------



## GrumpyOne

How many Maxcoins is everyone getting on average per say, 6 hours?

My 780 is getting around 165000khash/s and after an hour or so of mining my balance says .11


----------



## Halo_003

580 @ 965MHz core is pulling ~107k khash/s, does that sound right? My .bat looks like -l F750x16 -L 128, which puts GPU usage @ 94-95% roughly. F500x16 put it at 80% and yielded 96k khash/s.

I saw there's talk of riecoin as well, where could I watch to follow news on that before it releases?


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I might have to jump over. I'm getting about 45% where I'm at.


Yep really. 82% on my Nvidia GPU's.

I just left it running while I ran some errands and I came back to a hash rate of ~80000 and a GPU load of ~53%. Really weird...I just restarted the miner and its all good now.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Yep really. 82% on my Nvidia GPU's.
> 
> I just left it running while I ran some errands and I came back to a hash rate of ~80000 and a GPU load of ~53%. Really weird...I just restarted the miner and its all good now.


About how much does a single 780 bring in per day mining max?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> About how much does a single 780 bring in per day mining max?


I'll be able to give you an answer around this time tomorrow.


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> About how much does a single 780 bring in per day mining max?


The estimate when I only had one card running was ~10 at the current difficulty.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I'll be able to give you an answer around this time tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> The estimate when I only had one card running was ~10 at the current difficulty.


Which pool?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Well I consider myself lucky. I've been mining this solo with 2 670's for the last 24 hours and just got my first block about 2 hours ago.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Well I consider myself lucky. I've been mining this solo with 2 670's for the last 24 hours and just got my first block about 2 hours ago.


I was going to quit, but you inspired me to keep going


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Which pool?


1gh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Well I consider myself lucky. I've been mining this solo with 2 670's for the last 24 hours and just got my first block about 2 hours ago.












People like you make me second guess myself about quitting solo...


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I can't connect to 1gh. Too much DDOS or I have my settings wrong. Back to solo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -O mNiFpK31xotGHtLTBm1GWpo9jbetkVJrLn:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


Do we have to create an account for 1ghz pool, or just use this in our mining bat file and change it to our maxcoin wallet?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Do we have to create an account for 1ghz pool, or just use this in our mining bat file and change it to our maxcoin wallet?


Just put your wallet address.

In other news, Coins-e is a scam exchange, I just didn't do my homework before transferring 96 max coins, that I wont see again.

So everyone beware.

Also, a 270 is giving the same amount of Kh/s mining max as that of an OC'ed 780.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just put your wallet address.
> 
> In other news, Coins-e is a scam exchange, I just didn't do my homework before transferring 96 max coins, that I wont see again.
> 
> So everyone beware.
> 
> Also, a 270 is giving the same amount of Kh/s mining max as that of an OC'ed 780.


If I ever get a block, I may invest it into a couple 270s


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> If I ever get a block, I may invest it into a couple 270s


Probably the best move for most mining most coins. You're basically just paying for the extra slots that it'll take on your mobo, if adding more.

I'll probably just be sticking to 780's in the future too, need some backup plan for returning to PTS....


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Well I consider myself lucky. I've been mining this solo with 2 670's for the last 24 hours and just got my first block about 2 hours ago.


Congratz!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Well I consider myself lucky. I've been mining this solo with 2 670's for the last 24 hours and just got my first block about 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to quit, but you inspired me to keep going
Click to expand...

Yeah - I had been thinking about quitting solo - going to a pool... me thinks, not quite yet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In other news, Coins-e is a scam exchange, I just didn't do my homework before transferring 96 max coins, that I wont see again.
> 
> So everyone beware.


Ouch!!! I read that they were pretty shady - people having all sorts of problems with them. Sorry to hear about that!!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just put your wallet address.
> 
> In other news, Coins-e is a scam exchange, I just didn't do my homework before transferring 96 max coins, that I wont see again.
> 
> So everyone beware.
> 
> Also, a 270 is giving the same amount of Kh/s mining max as that of an OC'ed 780.


I ran the getaddress bat file and it gave me one. I ran it a second time to see what would happen, and now I have two when I ran the "getaccount" bat. I am guessing its OK to use either one? Also, which address will solo mining use to deposit?


----------



## Alex132

coins-e is fine, you need to confirm your transfer with the transaction ID.


----------



## JacekRing

I hit another block, that's 192 maxcoins in 16 hours. Is that normal? does anyone know what the typical discovery rate is?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I hit another block, that's 192 maxcoins in 16 hours. Is that normal? does anyone know what the typical discovery rate is?


Dang man you guys are making me want to solo mine again.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I hit another block, that's 192 maxcoins in 16 hours. Is that normal? does anyone know what the typical discovery rate is?


I would say its very much so not normal, and I wish I had your luck. How much khash do you get with your 660s?


----------



## Caldeio

man bitcoins are 650 dollars.








My girlfriend was mad at me again, now im even more stressed out this week. Thing started looking good better for a day lol. Ugh.

I really hope I find some more blocks. It sucks it's gonna take at least a week to transfer money from coinbase to my bank account.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I would say its very much so not normal, and I wish I had your luck. How much khash do you get with your 660s?


I'm getting an average of 125,000 khash/s from each card.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> man bitcoins are 650 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was mad at me again, now im even more stressed out this week. Thing started looking good better for a day lol. Ugh.
> 
> I really hope I find some more blocks. It sucks it's gonna take at least a week to transfer money from coinbase to my bank account.


Why does she care about the cost of BTC?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Why does she care about the cost of BTC?


I think the cost of BTC and her anger are unrelated stress events upon Caldeio.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> coins-e is fine, you need to confirm your transfer with the transaction ID.


ypool doesnt have transaction id


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just put your wallet address.
> 
> In other news, Coins-e is a scam exchange, I just didn't do my homework before transferring 96 max coins, that I wont see again.
> 
> So everyone beware.
> 
> Also, a 270 is giving the same amount of Kh/s mining max as that of an OC'ed 780.


Had no issue with Coins-e.

Was able to deposit my coins np. Just takes some time.


----------



## wholeeo

I'd recommend staying away from coins-e if you want to sell fast. I pretty much lost a 100 or so bucks waiting on my sell orders to be released from queue and processed. Even going lower than the current selling price didn't help. I finally had to send my coins over to mcxnow where my sell order was processed pretty much immediately. There's also the bonus of being entertained or scared by the discussions in the chat.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> About how much does a single 780 bring in per day mining max?


This is something I would be interested in too, or just how much any nvidia card is getting with max mining currently so I can get a estimation.

I gave up on solo and went back to PTS but maybe I should be mining max instead.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd recommend staying away from coins-e if you want to sell fast. I pretty much lost a 100 or so bucks waiting on my sell orders to be released from queue and processed. Even going lower than the current selling price didn't help. I finally had to send my coins over to mcxnow where my sell order was processed pretty much immediately. There's also the bonus of being entertained or scared by the discussions in the chat.


LOL I also use MCXNOW, they are currently down for server upgrades btw. They also give like 49% interest rate on maxcoin (yearly rate calculated every 6 hours).


----------



## iwantcoins

I got in to the Hype but could not find a Simple way to Mine on Windows So i made this super simple, How To Video On Mining Maxcoins. Using a Online Wallet and GUI Mining Software, No DOS, No .bat Files, No Compiling. Take a Look.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> Had no issue with Coins-e.
> 
> Was able to deposit my coins np. Just takes some time.


Consider yourself lucky, it's been over 20hrs and I haven' got mine and I know I wont.

It's not hard to smell when something burns you, you just know it.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I hit another block, that's 192 maxcoins in 16 hours. Is that normal? does anyone know what the typical discovery rate is?


Shooooot! I want my second block!! (...and third)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I would say its very much so not normal, and I wish I had your luck.


Been running straight for 26 hours since my first block - nada...

But - as long as people are finding them, I'm sticking with solo. May find a crapload less, but when you hit one, it feels schweeeeet!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> man bitcoins are 650 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was mad at me again, now im even more stressed out this week. Thing started looking good better for a day lol. Ugh.
> 
> I really hope I find some more blocks. It sucks it's gonna take at least a week to transfer money from coinbase to my bank account.


Why because you spent your own money ahead of time?

Once you do the transaction with coinbase you are locked into that price right?

I had a PTS go to bter 24 hours ago. Only ten bucks but I'm trying to scrape together enough for a build.


----------



## Rage19420

I stopped solo mining. My crusty 480's just arent cutting it. I did jump on the pool at 1gh tho. So far it looks like 24hr return will be around $35.

I may try solo again overnight with some settings I read up on. Guess its past time to upgrade for sure.


----------



## Caldeio

No she thought I had it "locked in" and it's slowly dropping price until I get this coinbase stuff verifyied. But I think she gets it, she wants me to keep mining and I'm prolly gonna get a AMD 270x for a mining only pc. It'll rebound in a few days im sure. Not too long ago it dipped all the way down to 100 something with the China scare.

I'm still solo'ing and I see no point in joining a pool yet. 1gh pool looks like I'll make 2-3 coins a day? 270x mines 3 times as fast in Maxcoins with opencl compared to my gtx770.
If I find one block, it'll pay for the 270x.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I stopped solo mining. My crusty 480's just arent cutting it. I did jump on the pool at 1gh tho. So far it looks like 24hr return will be around $35.
> 
> I may try solo again overnight with some settings I read up on. Guess its past time to upgrade for sure.


Whats your hash rate?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I stopped solo mining. My crusty 480's just arent cutting it. I did jump on the pool at 1gh tho. So far it looks like 24hr return will be around $35.
> 
> I may try solo again overnight with some settings I read up on. Guess its past time to upgrade for sure.


You know, $35/24h isn't too bad if you think about it. That's $245 a week, or $12,740 a year. You can build say 4 high end 3 GPU rigs a year with that.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> You know, $35/24h isn't too bad if you think about it. That's $245 a week, or $12,740 a year. You can build say 4 high end 3 GPU rigs a year with that.


That's like half of what a 8-9 dollar an hour job makes per day lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Whats your hash rate?


This is the past three hours since i started


----------



## Rage19420

This what 7 MSI 7950's 24 various R9 280X's gets you in the past 11 hours of pool mining. Probably would have gotten more if not for the DDOS kiddies.


----------



## lightsout

Hey can't remember if someone posted info on solo mining with a cpu. Or even in a pool I can't figure it out. Took my 780 off solo but would like to have the cpu going just in case I got lucky.

A lot of the sites link to a miner that has to be built from source. Thats out of my scope lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey can't remember if someone posted info on solo mining with a cpu. Or even in a pool I can't figure it out. Took my 780 off solo but would like to have the cpu going just in case I got lucky.
> 
> A lot of the sites link to a miner that has to be built from source. Thats out of my scope lol


Go on the 1gh pool MAXCOIN pool. I have it setup as mcxNOW as my auto payout. Its hella easy.

http://max.1gh.com/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> You know, $35/24h isn't too bad if you think about it. That's $245 a week, or $12,740 a year. You can build say 4 high end 3 GPU rigs a year with that.


Yeah thats true i guess. Need faster return tho. Am seriously looking to nab a pair of used 690's for for around the $600 dollar mark. That will help speed things along.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> That's like half of what a 8-9 dollar an hour job makes per day lol


I know right! I can go brag all over the chick in the drive thru window... i make half of what she does doing nothing. Or something.


----------



## dolcolax

How did you setup amd gpus for maxcoin? Mine says pool 1 slow/down or invalid credentials or url


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why because you spent your own money ahead of time?
> 
> Once you do the transaction with coinbase you are locked into that price right?
> 
> I had a PTS go to bter 24 hours ago. Only ten bucks but I'm trying to scrape together enough for a build.


Nope, you're locked after you sell your BTC to USD within coinbase only, which is basically the second last step before you transfer it to the bank.


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> This is something I would be interested in too, or just how much any nvidia card is getting with max mining currently so I can get a estimation.
> 
> I gave up on solo and went back to PTS but maybe I should be mining max instead.


Max is more profitable than PTS for now, should continue that way for at least a couple more days. BUT...if you dont have a stable pool to mime on then it might not be worth the hassle.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey can't remember if someone posted info on solo mining with a cpu. Or even in a pool I can't figure it out. Took my 780 off solo but would like to have the cpu going just in case I got lucky.
> 
> A lot of the sites link to a miner that has to be built from source. Thats out of my scope lol
> 
> 
> 
> Go on the 1gh pool MAXCOIN pool. I have it setup as mcxNOW as my auto payout. Its hella easy.
> 
> http://max.1gh.com/
Click to expand...

Shot you a pm.


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This what 7 MSI 7950's 24 various R9 280X's gets you in the past 11 hours of pool mining. Probably would have gotten more if not for the DDOS kiddies.


Ignore my original post, I can't read...to tired..

Whats your acceptance % on 1gh.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nope, you're locked after you sell your BTC to USD within coinbase only, which is basically the second last step before you transfer it to the bank.


OMG how could I of missed this! I figured it out. Damn I feel dumb


----------



## Outlawed

Well I went back to max mining on my CUDA and now I can't get above 150 - 250 hash/s on my 780...... The 780 only sits at a clock of 536ghz while mining as well.

It says performing auto-tuning when setting up and then says the maximum total warps is 645. Don't remember the auto-tuning from before and thought the maximum warps was much higher.


----------



## Caldeio

You must of changed your settings. Auto tune should be disabled.

On coinbase bitcoins are...706.41 a piece. Oh nevermind still gotta comfirm the bank account before you can sell bitcoins to USD


----------



## JacekRing

show us your bat file that you use to start the cudaminer. (omit user/pass info....)


----------



## Outlawed

Got it running now. Just deleted the cuda miner then extracted it from the zip again. The .bat file was fine since it was the same that I had before and I double checked it with what was in the thread already.

Only problem is 1gh is not connecting on it now. Not sure why since it's still going strong on my 2 core digital ocean and 8 core windows azure servers.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I went back to max mining on my CUDA and now I can't get above 150 - 250 hash/s on my 780...... The 780 only sits at a clock of 536ghz while mining as well.
> 
> It says performing auto-tuning when setting up and then says the maximum total warps is 645. Don't remember the auto-tuning from before and thought the maximum warps was much higher.


If you have an unstable OC, then it would always sit at that clock speed and not give you the full speed of mining. If you don't, then you may wanna reduce the clock as it's not stable (for some reason).

The new cudaminer is made very rough, autotune doesn't work, it would throw you some random launch configs that wont make sense. Follow the first post if you have a 780, doesn't get better than that...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Got it running now. Just deleted the cuda miner then extracted it from the zip again. The .bat file was fine since it was the same that I had before and I double checked it with what was in the thread already.
> 
> Only problem is 1gh is not connecting on it now. Not sure why since it's still going strong on my 2 core digital ocean and 8 core windows azure servers.


1gh has been like that. Last night it was taking ten minutes or so to connect. Mining max on your azure huh, good idea. PST or not getting me anywhere. I signed up for azure last night, going to switch over to max. Thanks


----------



## dolcolax

might as well post my .bat file maybe you guys can spot something wrong

cudaminer:

cudaminer --algo=keccak -o stratum+tcp://stratum1.minecrypto.net:3334 -u x.x -p x -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10

im getting 125mhs is this right?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If you have an unstable OC, then it would always sit at that clock speed and not give you the full speed of mining. If you don't, then you may wanna reduce the clock as it's not stable (for some reason).
> 
> The new cudaminer is made very rough, autotune doesn't work, it would throw you some random launch configs that wont make sense. Follow the first post if you have a 780, doesn't get better than that...


Highly doubtful that it's unstable considering it's the same OC that's been on the card for almost a year. It's also the same OC that's been mining PTS for the past week straight.

bat launcher is verbatim the same code in OP as well. We'll see if it's fixed when it actually decides to connect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 1gh has been like that. Last night it was taking ten minutes or so to connect. Mining max on your azure huh, good idea. PST or not getting me anywhere. I signed up for azure last night, going to switch over to max. Thanks


Yea, it's a nice bump but only 800 hash a core on azure and 1000 a core on digital ocean. That's ~8500 extra hash which is pocket change compared to the 170k my 780 can put out. Guess it's better than nothing although I hope my 780 connects soon.

I really want to find a coin that those two servers can take full potential of. Aka a coin not running wild with GPU miners.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> might as well post my .bat file maybe you guys can spot something wrong
> 
> cudaminer:
> 
> cudaminer --algo=keccak -o stratum+tcp://stratum1.minecrypto.net:3334 -u x.x -p x -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> 
> im getting 125mhs is this right?


What card do you have?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Ignore my original post, I can't read...to tired..
> 
> Whats your acceptance % on 1gh.


I dont know?


----------



## dolcolax

Oh I forgot the card its gtx 770


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Oh I forgot the card its gtx 770


Your batch file looks right. Seems low to me as well. Not quite sure tbh.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Oh I forgot the card its gtx 770


I don't know if this help

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://max.smalltimeminer.com:3355 -O userassword --algo=keccak -d 1 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10 -R 5
pause

I am also using two GTX 770 GPU usage is 86% one first one 90% on second, 140000 ish khash/s each (+- 5000 khash/s)


----------



## Halo_003

Are any of you guys still doing solo mining or are you all on pools for MAX now?


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Are any of you guys still doing solo mining or are you all on pools for MAX now?


I think most of the miners for this coin migrated to the pools now because the chances of finding a block while solo mining is extremely slim. I am using this pool(max.1gh.com) to mine for MAX currently. While difficulties have skyrocketed since its launch, i'm still making a hefty profit. My hash rate is 220k and i managed to mine an entire coin in under 4 hours. The bat file to utilize the pool address given is below.

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u wallet address -p x --algo=keccak -L 256 -l K1024x32 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -H 1 -s 10 -L 256
pause


----------



## drakoin

Hello community 

I read the last 20 pages of the threat, and man, I was by far not as successful as some of you.

To find out everything costed incredibly much time, and I even rented servertime, because I only have ATI hardware, not NVIDIA, and in the end, I only got a bit more MAXcoins than then server costed. I could not be online when I had to, too late to discover mcxnow.com (yes, there is a whole world outside the internet, and I had to be in that world *hahaha*) so I missed a lot of good opportunities this weekend.

But the two worst problems were Max Keiser himself, i.e. his small devteam - and this incredibly useless exchange site https://www.coins-e.com It was the wrong choice for such a big coinstart. Perhaps coins-e paid a lot of money to Max Keiser to have that priviledge? I don't know, but what I know is that they ****ed up more than 90% of my orders.

In the end I had to sell my coins now today for a bit more than 1/6 of what I could have gotten if coins-e were not the rotten fools/scammers they turned out to be. I would like to be less grumpy, and have empathy for them, but sorry, I can't. And now that I read how much some of you made, even less. I start to understand where the bad mood in the cryptoworldforums come from - it's from missed opportunities ... because others.










So Max Keiser, yei - do not only TALK TALK TALK about cryptocurrencies, but get your hands dirty, and actually mine some of them yourself.
Buy a computer.
Buy an ATI card.
Buy an NVIDIA card.
Try to understand the technology by trying.
Take excel or a pocket calculator, and the calculations of difficulty and price. Understand profitability in practical terms.
Go and buy and sell coins. On 5 different exchanges, 2 of them slower than a snail.
Mine in the cloud.
Try out different things - because then in the future, you might not cause so much havoc with a catastrophic coinstart like this.

Myself, I have looked into cryptocurrencies less than three months now, and I would not have dared to start a coin with TV announcement behind it.
But I could have avoided many of his mistakes, I am almost sure.
And many other people here would have, too. Thousands actually.
How can you have your TV-announced-coin created by two university students?
Why didn't you get a proper team together for your maxkeiser coinstart?

And secondly, how can coins-e pay me back now?
I lost a lot, a lot of potential money, because my orders were "queued" (whatever that means, it's not necessary to "queue" anything, orders are "stacked" on each price, not "queued" in time????).
With all the competence I earned this winter, I could do nothing about that.
Since we know mcxnow.com we understand how much we were fooled all the times before.

These faulty / corrupt / greedy (I still don't know which one it is) exchanges they ****ed up the whole crypto world, really.

All that being said, I am happy that I still had a breakeven in my high expenses (most expensive server time imaginable, but if coins-e hadn't destroyed it all, I would be really happy and grinning now)

- even though I did not make money for the ~20 hours of work. But I learnt incredibly much, and I am most happy about that. Thank you maxkeiser, for involuntarily teaching me so much 

And thank you forums like overclock.net and bitcointalk.org and reddit.com - it's amazing how well we can collaborate here.

To DDoS our beloved forum with your coinstart, was a hostile act, maxkeiser, I don't know if you understand the technology enough, but it was YOU who attacked bitcointalk.org on two consecutive evenings. Not nice. Choose a bigger player like e.g. twitter. Ah, there is so much to learn here, in the end it was cool that you just tried, half-knowingly.

It was a very difficult birth, but your baby is alive, maxkeiser. Congratulations









My heros, by the way, of these crazy days and nights, are 1gh.com and cudaminer - wow both performed to their best in those 24 hours. Happy birthday, cbuchner1

And last but not least, thank you Caldeio, for taking my BATCH files idea serious, and building your beautiful manual around it, and this whole thread now, of impressive 40 pages.
Very nice. I am flattered.
It feels really cool, that the work which I created in the midst of this chaos has actually found its users right away.

How did it come about?
In those many hours before, I had read uncountable desperate comments questions screams about a missing "windows wallet" which meant "maxcoin-qt.exe client".
But I knew how easy the "maxcoind.exe" client is to use, because I am actually using that API very often, in every coin - every lalalalacoin-qt.exe client has it built-in in:

Code:



Code:


help ... debug window ...console

So I sat down, and created those batch files.
Not pretty, but useful, and highly instructive.

I guess they might have helped to teach a few hundred people by now?

But it wasn't only a simple workaround for a missing "windows wallet" *g* no, it was much more:

The biggest advantage is actually that batch files can be automated, recycled, reused, programmed, conditioned, sent by email ...
... suddenly your favourite currency becomes programmable!

I guess one day we might thank Max Keiser that his violent coinbirth made so many people learn the API.
*Here is the full API manual: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Original_Bitcoin_client/API_calls_list*

and here is a link to my wallets. If you can spare some currency, that would be nice:
www.tiny.cc/drakointip (bitcointalk forum)

enjoy your mining!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*
> 
> I think most of the miners for this coin migrated to the pools now because the chances of finding a block while solo mining is extremely slim. I am using this pool(max.1gh.com) to mine for MAX currently. While difficulties have skyrocketed since its launch, i'm still making a hefty profit. My hash rate is 220k and i managed to mine an entire coin in under 4 hours. The bat file to utilize the pool address given is below.
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u wallet address -p x --algo=keccak -L 256 -l K1024x32 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -H 1 -s 10 -L 256
> pause


yea been solo mining for 2 days i got nothing.


----------



## Outlawed

Mined max via 1gh on 22 cpu threads and a 780 for the past 8 hours. Outcome was 1.5 max which roughly equals $2.

Back to PTS it is.

Anyone have suggestions for a profitable coin that doesn't have GPU miners working on it?


----------



## JacekRing

Maxcoin dropped in price again, down to 0.00170001 BTC per maxCoin. was at 0.0042 yesterday.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Mined max via 1gh on 22 cpu threads and a 780 for the past 8 hours. Outcome was 1.5 max which roughly equals $2.
> 
> Back to PTS it is.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a profitable coin that doesn't have GPU miners working on it?


Yeah wow difficulty has gone way up. I only got 2 last night.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drakoin*
> 
> Hello community
> :


If you find these BATCH file's useful that Drakoin made.
and want to help out the Dev that made them or send him support, you can find him here.
www.tiny.cc/drakointip (bitcointalk forum)

Putting this in OP, in bold.

I made 1 coin in 12 hours at 1gh. lol I should of let my gtx770 run solo. Got 78% acceptance rate. about 300 and some odd shares altogether. 270 some accepted.

bitcoins are going back up, $727.83 USD each on coinbase. http://preev.com/ 692 here. So it's rebounded 50 dollars a coin in 12 hours and going back up.


----------



## oomalikoo

http://i.imgur.com/p1WhlxP.png

why cant I use my full bitcoin amount?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/p1WhlxP.png
> 
> why cant I use my full bitcoin amount?


It rounds it off past .001. I have bit and pieces of coins laying around because of this.


----------



## Rage19420

Ok i have a noob question.

How come such a difference in MAX-BTC sell prices between coins-e and mcxNOW?

*coins-e* 1.17 MAX = .03339574 BTC



*mcxNOW* 1.17 MAX = .00196045 BTC


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok i have a noob question.
> 
> How come such a difference in MAX-BTC sell prices between coins-e and mcxNOW?
> 
> *coins-e* 1.17 MAX = .03339574 BTC
> 
> 
> 
> *mcxNOW* 1.17 MAX = .00196045 BTC


Way different.
Coins e is $23 and mcxnow is $1.39

But good luck getting anything from coins-e. Maybe someone will say other wise but people have been having probelms with them. Probably worth the risk at that price though.


----------



## Alex132

coins-e isn't live updated, mcxnow is.


----------



## Rage19420

I guess its best to put into your local wallet and then send out to whomever, whenever.

Right?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I guess its best to put into your local wallet and then send out to whomever, whenever.
> 
> Right?


I keep my coins in mcxnow, they at least give you interest on coins you hold.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I keep my coins in mcxnow, they at least give you interest on coins you hold.


Right, and then i assume you don't have to trade with mcxnow, just hold them and send maxcoins over to coins-e who has a higher payout to USD.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> No registration required! Use your wallet address as the username.


How do you find that? With other coins it's easy enough but I'm lost on finding it with MAX.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> How do you find that? With other coins it's easy enough but I'm lost on finding it with MAX.


This is my batch file

Code:



Code:


cudaminer --algo=keccak -d 0,1 -L 128 -l F500x16 -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mZq32nR4JVfFv1c5UNyCYdo8piYSEQy3im -p x

The *mZq32nR4JVfFv1c5UNyCYdo8piYSEQy3im* is the deposit address in my mcxNOW account. So the payouts at .1 are automatically sent to mxNOW.

Or you could use your local wallet address on your machine.


----------



## Halo_003

Thanks!!!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Right, and then i assume you don't have to trade with mcxnow, just hold them and send maxcoins over to coins-e who has a higher payout to USD.


You don't have to trade them, you can withdraw back into your own wallet or any wallet you want later on.

Right now mcxnow gives "Est. annual interest rate: 32.1767689%" on maxcoin.


----------



## Caldeio

Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8744512&CatId=7387
or
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573334&CatId=7387 No BF4 though (assuming digital download right?)

How are these cards for mining? Gf said get whatever lol

Also thinking of a Corsair RM650 power supply, off tigerdirect as well..thoughts? I might add another GFX card down the line, but I don't want to pay more than 120 for a PSU.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8744512&CatId=7387
> or
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573334&CatId=7387 No BF4 though (assuming digital download right?)
> 
> How are these cards for mining? Gf said get whatever lol
> 
> Also thinking of a Corsair RM650 power supply, off tigerdirect as well..thoughts? I might add another GFX card down the line, but I don't want to pay more than 120 for a PSU.


Put out a WTB on a 1200W PSU used for $120 shipped. I saw 3 last week for 100 shipped.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Put out a WTB on a 1200W PSU used for $120 shipped. I saw 3 last week for 100 shipped.


Ended up getting the Sapphire 270x Toxic and a Corsair TX750v2 PSU.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I mined solo for another 24 hours and after 48 hours total I came out with one block of 96 coins to show for all my work. With the jump in difficulty I decided to start mining with the 1gh pool. At my current rate I would be making between 3 and 4 coins a day. Not quite as profitable as I was mining PTS. For what it's worth I'm getting about 82% acceptance rates for shares.

I may let this run for another day or two, and maybe try another 48 hour run solo, but right now I'm really torn as to whether or not I should stick with MAX or go back to PTS. That decision will be made even more difficult as the 3 270's I ordered yesterday will be going into my first dedicated mining rig next weekend. I will be ordering another 2 270's next weekend as well. So I'll have a total of 5 R9 270's and 2 670's to mine with.


----------



## mav2000

Solo, over the last day or so has not been profitable and nor has pool mining for Maxcoin. I went back to PTS earlier today for the same reason.

I found one block about half an hour into solo mining on day 2 and since then have got nothing of interest. One thing is for sure, with the solo mining block and some mroe that I got earlier of pool mining on 1GH, I have made more than 2 months of mining income in 1-2 days, so I have no reason to complain.

I am just sad that I didnt sell my whole stash at .01+ and decided to hold on to half. Now I am trading it and I dont really care if there is much profit or loss as I am buying and selling the same coins, which are kind of worth about 1/5th of what they were two days ago.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I mined solo for another 24 hours and after 48 hours total I came out with one block of 96 coins to show for all my work. With the jump in difficulty I decided to start mining with the 1gh pool. At my current rate I would be making between 3 and 4 coins a day. Not quite as profitable as I was mining PTS. For what it's worth I'm getting about 82% acceptance rates for shares.
> 
> I may let this run for another day or two, and maybe try another 48 hour run solo, but right now I'm really torn as to whether or not I should stick with MAX or go back to PTS. That decision will be made even more difficult as the 3 270's I ordered yesterday will be going into my first dedicated mining rig next weekend. I will be ordering another 2 270's next weekend as well. So I'll have a total of 5 R9 270's and 2 670's to mine with.


270s can make you around 1500 CPM for PTS now on the new CL miner. I think that is how much, or somewhere near there, I'm making 2825 CPM on a 280x overclocked and undervolted. The 270x version I have (asus dc2) can't be that much better then the normal 270, my 270x also pull something like 110 watts mining. Seems like you'll make over 2 PTS a day, maybe even close to 3 with really low wattage cards. Even my 280x is pulling something like 140W or so yet is matching my 690 in CPM.


----------



## dougb62

Anyone prepping for the VertCoin launch?

Discussion on bitcointalk

Edit: Or Riecoin?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Anyone prepping for the VertCoin launch?












I mined a bit of vertcoin yesterday...


----------



## Halo_003

I started mining vert this morning.


----------



## Caldeio

Joined this pool for VERTcoin http://vtc.dedicatedpool.com Got 35 shares in 2 minutes.

157 khash's for my gtx770

Those are some funky numbers!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Joined this pool for VERTcoin http://vtc.dedicatedpool.com Got 35 shares in 2 minutes.
> 
> 157 khash's for my gtx770
> 
> Those are some funky numbers!


Interesting, i will try it out as well in a few.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Interesting, i will try it out as well in a few.


Let me know what pool you use. this one im using is orphaning blocks out the butt. Switched to Vertcoin Heavy Industries pool


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Interesting, i will try it out as well in a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what pool you use. this one im using is orphaning blocks out the butt. Switched to Vertcoin Heavy Industries pool
Click to expand...

I just jumped on there as well. Think I will leave it going while I go to work and see how it does, heating up my gpu pretty good, more than other coins.

I'm getting a bunch of debug stuff in the cmd window, must be the -D, hopefully not slowing me down, this thinpushed my classy to the power limit, had to back it down to 100% to keep the temp at 70c.

Any idea what mining these will net with a 780? I'm getting 271 khash.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Did I just score?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Did I just score?


You sure did!
Dang, this Vertcoins, are not going so good. I got .05 of them after 2+ hours. I'm better off solo'ing max again until tomorrow and switch to AMD and Riecoins


----------



## Crizume

That you did sir. Grats. Sadly the price has been steadily fallin the past couple days and its at its lowest but still a over a hundred bucks with that 1 find


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> That you did sir. Grats. Sadly the price has been steadily fallin the past couple days and its at its lowest but still a over a hundred bucks with that 1 find


Exactly, but hey a hundred bucks is still a hundred bucks.

Since I haven't cashed ANYTHING out yet, what's the latest safe way to get this $100 into a Paypal acct?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Exactly, but hey a hundred bucks is still a hundred bucks.
> 
> Since I haven't cashed ANYTHING out yet, what's the latest safe way to get this $100 into a Paypal acct?


payeer or coinbase for USA

Ok I think i'm solo'ing Vertcoins now. Also solo'ing Maxcoins with my cpu 5k hash rate lol. Get this at stocks clocks WEIRD! 
now

Here's my config file.
cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 1 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l K8x31 -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O caldeio:x

Look good? Have my vertcoin wallet open


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> payeer or coinbase for USA


Thought Payeer dropped Paypal?

Also those that follow the market, I DO want to get rid of the Max asap right? Does it look like it will continue dropping?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Thought Payeer dropped Paypal?
> 
> Also those that follow the market, I DO want to get rid of the Max asap right? Does it look like it will continue dropping?


Oh I never used them. I just heard people that are outside usa like them. Well shoot idk then
Yeah I'd sell when the price is the highest you can get at the time you get the coins.

Solo'ing Vertcoins with GPU and CPU, not sure if it's working on gpu though? gpus is 71c and cpu is 45c. Vertcoins really tax my system

Here's my .conf file


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



rpcuser=caldeio
rpcpassword=x
addnode=p2pool.etyd.org:9171
addnode=anduin.yvr.sitkalogic.com:9171
addnode=192.241.167.131:9171
addnode=66.90.147.138:9171
addnode=198.199.111.11:9171
addnode=54.201.249.125
addnode=108.62.111.138:5889
addnode=54.201.240.25:5889
addnode=172.240.89.250:5889
addnode=50.190.0.70:5889
addnode=31.135.187.9:5889
addnode=198.27.66.162:5889
addnode=23.19.26.138:5889
addnode=144.76.226.151:5889
addnode=54.194.7.98:33761
addnode=125.115.76.67:5889
addnode=163.125.57.68:5889
addnode=180.142.110.247:5889
addnode=58.214.71.66:5889
addnode=125.112.244.84:50592
addnode=113.53.237.178:5889
addnode=23.107.61.194:5889
addnode=54.236.189.3:5889
addnode=172.241.151.154:5889
addnode=61.133.107.171:5889
addnode=171.211.52.150:5889
addnode=61.156.57.71:5889
addnode=218.85.134.178:5889
addnode=113.243.137.220:5889
addnode=212.7.200.9:5889
addnode=107.150.50.74:62370
addnode=117.30.44.152:5889
addnode=27.155.245.129:5889
addnode=222.212.42.72:5889
addnode=171.106.196.0:13499
addnode=107.150.49.74:5889
addnode=23.83.200.170:5889
addnode=76.72.163.54:5889
addnode=218.93.134.55:5889
addnode=142.91.231.50:5889
addnode=222.188.177.57:50775
addnode=61.164.87.130:26084
addnode=23.110.213.50:5889
addnode=222.188.177.58:5889
addnode=162.243.249.73:5889
addnode=123.137.244.39:5889
addnode=218.93.134.126:50580
addnode=182.236.160.83:5889
addnode=180.116.158.48:5889
addnode=54.196.183.56:41230
addnode=184.72.155.72:46586
addnode=50.19.51.19:36500
addnode=54.211.214.162:34151
addnode=184.72.186.246:47525
addnode=54.221.58.60:47161
addnode=54.211.198.34:57649
addnode=50.17.89.200:60650
addnode=54.221.118.164:55117
addnode=54.197.126.5:57311
addnode=222.188.179.28:49283
addnode=180.116.42.234:51106
addnode=27.38.71.233:5889
addnode=222.188.178.217:52151
addnode=54.197.77.13:57579
addnode=54.197.3.73:60394
addnode=54.197.76.193:33971
addnode=27.13.74.181:56003
addnode=23.106.56.18:5889
addnode=218.93.135.98:49978
addnode=207.12.89.54:34870
addnode=54.201.249.125
rpcport=8108
server=1
daemon=1


----------



## Halo_003

I want to get set up to run solo riecoin tomorrow, I'm doing solo vtc right now using the .conf in the OP, which seems to be working okay. Are any of you prepping for the release tomorrow?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I want to get set up to run solo riecoin tomorrow, I'm doing solo vtc right now using the .conf in the OP, which seems to be working okay. Are any of you prepping for the release tomorrow?


Yeah I over-nighted a Sapphire 270x toxic , should be here before 3:00pm (that's riecoin launch time, here). Looks like I'll be putting it in my case now, and taking out my gtx770 for a bit. Well at least until I can get a 4770k, and finish my new build/upgrade. Then the 270x gets to be a full time miner with my current 1045t CPU and 2gb ram, and a TX750 PSU.


----------



## dovaboy

i cant find the fix to this, i thought it was the loopback addresss but that ddint make sense

the user/pass is the same in the maxconf and cudaminer.bat and ive waited for AWHILE many time and just wont connect

this is the text from cudaminer.bat after i start the wallet.bat

C:\Users\Dova\Desktop\MaxWallet\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x64>cudaminer.exe -o http:/
/127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d
0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
*** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
[2014-02-10 12:00:12] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
[2014-02-10 12:00:12] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
Internal Server Error
[2014-02-10 12:00:12] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-10 12:00:27] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
Internal Server Error
[2014-02-10 12:00:27] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-10 12:00:42] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
Internal Server Error

EDIT-thought about it and wondered about port access...i had to open the port


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> i cant find the fix to this, i thought it was the loopback addresss but that ddint make sense
> 
> the user/pass is the same in the maxconf and cudaminer.bat and ive waited for AWHILE many time and just wont connect
> 
> this is the text from cudaminer.bat after i start the wallet.bat
> 
> C:\Users\Dova\Desktop\MaxWallet\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x64>cudaminer.exe -o http:/
> /127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d
> 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> *** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
> This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
> based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
> Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
> LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
> BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
> YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
> [2014-02-10 12:00:12] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
> [2014-02-10 12:00:12] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
> Internal Server Error
> [2014-02-10 12:00:12] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-10 12:00:27] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
> Internal Server Error
> [2014-02-10 12:00:27] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-10 12:00:42] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
> Internal Server Error
> [2014-02-10 12:00:42] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-10 12:00:57] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 500
> Internal Server Error
> [2014-02-10 12:00:57] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds


That's the kind of error you'd get if your main maxcoind.exe was not running. maxcoind has to be running when you are mining, as cudaminer connects to it to get instructions for what to mine and where.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> That's the kind of error you'd get if your main maxcoind.exe was not running. maxcoind has to be running when you are mining, as cudaminer connects to it to get instructions for what to mine and where.


thanks JacekRing for the help i made sure i was running max first then cuda, i think i fixed it as now i get this after the port allow

C:\Users\Dova\Desktop\MaxWallet\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x64>cudaminer.exe -o http:/
/127.0.0.1:8108 -O userass --algo=keccak -d
0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
*** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
[2014-02-10 12:28:56] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
[2014-02-10 12:28:56] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660 with compute capability 3.0
[2014-02-10 12:28:56] GPU #0: interactive: 0, tex-cache: 2D, single-alloc: 1
[2014-02-10 12:28:56] GPU #0: 32 hashes / 0.0 MB per warp.
[2014-02-10 12:28:57] GPU #0: using launch configuration K1000x32
[2014-02-10 12:28:57] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660, 27926 khash/s
[2014-02-10 12:29:01] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660, 71934 khash/s

but now have something about dead workers and searching

EDIT and after a restart its running fine looks like:

[2014-02-10 12:56:26] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
[2014-02-10 12:56:26] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660 with compute capability 3.0
[2014-02-10 12:56:26] GPU #0: interactive: 0, tex-cache: 2D, single-alloc: 1
[2014-02-10 12:56:26] GPU #0: 32 hashes / 0.0 MB per warp.
[2014-02-10 12:56:26] GPU #0: using launch configuration K1000x32
[2014-02-10 12:56:26] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660, 62690 khash/s
[2014-02-10 12:56:34] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660, 84128 khash/s
[2014-02-10 12:56:44] GPU #0: GeForce GTX 660, 84050 khash/s


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Did I just score?


Congrats man!

Was this Verticoin?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Congrats man!
> 
> Was this Verticoin?


http://vertcoin.org/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> http://vertcoin.org/


Pool or solo?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Pool or solo?


Tried pool, made .05 coins in 3 hours...so I'm going solo. I think I just picked bad pools.


----------



## oomalikoo

The guide to mining Reicoin is tomorrow?


----------



## dovaboy

after sending to your address at MCX (or other exchange) through the wallet maxcoind command, how does the withdraw work?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> after sending to your address at MCX (or other exchange) through the wallet maxcoind command, how does the withdraw work?


Go check out the video on

*How to Trade*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/0_20#post_21671729


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Go check out the video on
> 
> *How to Trade*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/0_20#post_21671729


ah! thank you Rage


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Tried pool, made .05 coins in 3 hours...so I'm going solo. I think I just picked bad pools.


Who are you using to solo mine verticoin with?


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Who are you using to solo mine verticoin with?


And have you made anything yet? I've been doing solo for 4 hours to no avail so far.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> And have you made anything yet? I've been doing solo for 4 hours to no avail so far.


No, I may just pool. These solo miners really aren't for old school compute 2.0 cards. My rusty 480's are going to get swapped out for a pair of 690's soon.


----------



## tymash01

I'm really interested in solo mining my 280x or 670's. Will it be very similar to the setup for maxcoin? I ran Maxcoin solo for like 4 days but didnt get anything. No luck for me I guess. Can you run the maxcoin gui wallet instead of the other bat file while mining?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Congrats man!
> 
> Was this Verticoin?


Thanks.









Nope, Max


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Who are you using to solo mine verticoin with?


My gtx770, no luck at all well at least nothing in my wallet. Temps are hot!!!

Tomorrow I get the Sapphire 270x toxic. I'll be setting up for ricoin, 30-1hour into it. I have to reinstall windows and then install the miners and I'm set. so I think it'll take 30mins-1 hour and ups normally comes about 1 hour before launch. 2pm eastern
Whose going to solo it, and whose going to pool?


----------



## tymash01

Im going to solo it! How will the setup be you think? Like Max?


----------



## Caldeio

No the wallet is gui style, so no .bat to check balances and what not.

You will need to make the .conf and run whatever miner you use.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No the wallet is gui style, so no .bat to check balances and what not.
> 
> You will need to make the .conf and run whatever miner you use.


I want to try out some solo action. If you get it sorted please post some info. I'll be on nvidia though. The wallet is not released yet right?

Apparently the difficulty will be fairly hard right off the bat.


----------



## Rage19420

I'll be down for Riecoin for sure.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No the wallet is gui style, so no .bat to check balances and what not.
> 
> You will need to make the .conf and run whatever miner you use.


Care to make a tutorial? What miner do we use?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

But will there be GPU miners?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> But will there be GPU miners?


Right at first I think no, but it probably won't take long. I think its a good thing probably not many cpu mining farms lol. We may have a chance for a bit.









From the riecoin website.
Quote:


> You can use the built-in miner using the classic "setgenerate true", or (preferred) you can use the external cpu-miner rminerd, fork of Pooler's cpu-miner.
> 
> At the moment only a CPU miner exists, but I'm sure a miner that makes use of the GPU will eventually be released.


----------



## Caldeio

guys I started a Riecoin thread. Everyone getting on the train it's boarding now!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> guys I started a Riecoin thread. Everyone getting on the train it's boarding now!


It's starting tomorrow somewhere's at mid-day?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's starting tomorrow somewhere's at mid-day?


Yes but you won't be able to make any money off of it for 24 hours.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yes but you won't be able to make any money off of it for 24 hours.


Was it something like first 150 blocks wont be paid or something?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Was it something like first 150 blocks wont be paid or something?


"the first 576 blocks will have no reward and the next 576 will linearly increase and reach the full reward at block 1152, after 4 difficulty adjustments were performed. Besides avoiding instamining, this should allow time for those who want to compile their own clients."

So 2.5 minutes per block x 1152 blocks / 60 seconds is 48 hours. So the first 24 hours will be no reward and the subsequent 24 hours will be linearly increasing.


----------



## JMattes

Is solo mining still an option for max coins?

Been mining for 12hours and only have about 12coins..

Got two 280xs running at 350mh/s each
Currently in max.1gh pool


----------



## JacekRing

haven't gotten any more solo hits in 2 days. got 2 blocks first 24 hours, but last 48 hours nothing. getting an average of about 240mh/s


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Is solo mining still an option for max coins?
> 
> Been mining for 12hours and only have about 12coins..
> 
> Got two 280xs running at 350mh/s each
> Currently in max.1gh pool


Well since MAX has cratered, those 12 MAX coins are worth about $13 total.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> haven't gotten any more solo hits in 2 days. got 2 blocks first 24 hours, but last 48 hours nothing. getting an average of about 240mh/s


Yeah same here, I joined a 1gh pool again. Just for the next couple hours. It's working a lot better now and I wanna see what rate I get. I'll be going to Protoshares tonight though, and then full time mining tomorrow with my 270x on riecoin until it's not profitable and then back to protoshares.

Protoshares are nice. For everyone you get, you also get a Bitshare when those are released.

Ok I'm about 2 hours in pool'ing and I have 616/771 shares. and about ..16 coins made with many many blocks immature. thats 1.68 coins a day and almost more than PTS so...I think this might be more profitable still. Im gonna leave it another hour and then stop and record.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> haven't gotten any more solo hits in 2 days. got 2 blocks first 24 hours, but last 48 hours nothing. getting an average of about 240mh/s
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, I joined a 1gh pool again. Just for the next couple hours. It's working a lot better now and I wanna see what rate I get. I'll be going to Protoshares tonight though, and then full time mining tomorrow with my 270x on riecoin until it's not profitable and then back to protoshares.
> 
> Protoshares are nice. For everyone you get, you also get a Bitshare when those are released.
> 
> Ok I'm about 2 hours in pool'ing and I have 616/771 shares. and about ..16 coins made with many many blocks immature. thats 1.68 coins a day and almost more than PTS so...I think this might be more profitable still. Im gonna leave it another hour and then stop and record.
Click to expand...

Yeah but Max coins are worth a buck and PTS is worth $10. Are you still coming out ahead?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah but Max coins are worth a buck and PTS is worth $10. Are you still coming out ahead?


I'm not for sure yet. I only make 0.5403 PTS a day. That's $5.30 or so So I need 5 maxcoins to get that amount. That's why i'm testing. I'm up to 2.5 coins a day, and almost done with my testing. I'll give it a hour or two after I finish testing to see my total and then decide.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah but Max coins are worth a buck and PTS is worth $10. Are you still coming out ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not for sure yet. I only make 0.5403 PTS a day. That's $5.30 or so So I need 5 maxcoins to get that amount. That's why i'm testing. I'm up to 2.5 coins a day, and almost done with my testing. I'll give it a hour or two after I finish testing to see my total and then decide.
Click to expand...

I see. I was mining max for a bit after the drop but didn't seem like I was getting anywhere at that price. Back to PTS for now while I'm on nvidia.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see. I was mining max for a bit after the drop but didn't seem like I was getting anywhere at that price. Back to PTS for now while I'm on nvidia.


yeah i think it's best. Protoshares are stable, and you get a 2 for 1 deal,. if Bitshares ever comes out. Hopefully since a lot of people mine PTS it'll be high value too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see. I was mining max for a bit after the drop but didn't seem like I was getting anywhere at that price. Back to PTS for now while I'm on nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think it's best. Protoshares are stable, and you get a 2 for 1 deal,. if Bitshares ever comes out. Hopefully since a lot of people mine PTS it'll be high value too.
Click to expand...

Yeah that was the other thing. ypool seems real stable max had a lot of issues. Lots of the pools I would get 45% accepted. I was stoked when I would see it around 60%


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Protoshares are nice. For everyone you get, you also get a Bitshare when those are released.


Where's the info on this? Would love to read up on it.


----------



## mickeykool

Is there a standalone wallet for this? (not having to compile data to get it working)


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Where's the info on this? Would love to read up on it.


Let me get you a link....
"
Early Start.

Protoshares are the first opportunity to acquire a new type of asset as every Protoshare is a share in every new DAC that is created. These include:

Memorycoin 2.0 - Block 32000
BitShares - Coming Soon
And Many More!"
http://protoshares.com/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Is there a standalone wallet for this? (not having to compile data to get it working)


Compile data? If you can't run/make a few .bats and do this guide. It's gonna be a tough road in mining for you. That's the only wallet I know of btw. Oh and your a bit late to the party! Come join us for RieCoin! Here,it launched but profit blocks start tomorrow


----------



## Matin4ik

Guys help me plz!!

Can't fix this errors! Can anyone suggest enything?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Let me get you a link....
> "
> Early Start.
> 
> Protoshares are the first opportunity to acquire a new type of asset as every Protoshare is a share in every new DAC that is created. These include:
> 
> Memorycoin 2.0 - Block 32000
> BitShares - Coming Soon
> And Many More!"
> http://protoshares.com/


Interesting. I wonder how certain that is. The link is broken (the actual bitshares link on the site) which for seeing how official everything else PTS is linked to, makes me skeptical.

Regardless PTS Is already solid enough so I'll just consider bitshares icing on the cake if they ever come out.


----------



## wsnnwa

I went back to mining PTS yesterday


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Compile data? If you can't run/make a few .bats and do this guide. It's gonna be a tough road in mining for you. That's the only wallet I know of btw. Oh and your a bit late to the party! Come join us for RieCoin! Here,it launched but profit blocks start tomorrow


I made a GUI wrapper to mine with, instead of using the bat files. Allows me to run the miners hidden, and I can minimize the GUI I made to either taskbar or tray icon. Very simple, right now have all the actual calls hardcoded in, but plan on use a CFG file to load it in incase I want to use it for other stuff without compiling it each time.

screenshot:


----------



## JMattes

What exchange takes PTS?

Max coin seems to be crashing and may be time to run numbers on another coin


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What exchange takes PTS?
> 
> Max coin seems to be crashing and may be time to run numbers on another coin


See Protoshares for more info on where to trade: http://protoshares.com/resources.html


----------



## JMattes

How does the difficulty compare to max?

I have 2 280x cards and get 22 coins a day or so..
Seems like max is worth a bit less at this very moment but is close..

What could I get a day from mining PTS


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How does the difficulty compare to max?
> 
> I have 2 280x cards and get 22 coins a day or so..
> Seems like max is worth a bit less at this very moment but is close..
> 
> What could I get a day from mining PTS


With the recent optimizations 2 280x's should get you about $25 a day.


----------



## JMattes

I signed up..

Thinking of possibly switching over.. got to figure it all out..

To but then again Riencoin looks interesting too


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matin4ik*
> 
> Guys help me plz!!
> 
> Can't fix this errors! Can anyone suggest enything?[


You sure you are running your main "maxcoind.exe --daemon"? looks like it can't connect to it.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Wow, just got back from work and saw how Max tanked. What are you guys doing with yours?


----------



## Matin4ik

Yeah, I have only this exact bat files for that


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Why does this guide seem so hard to follow for someone new at this?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Why does this guide seem so hard to follow for someone new at this?


It gets better. There's a learning curve to it. I'm still on that uphill curve. lol


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> It gets better. There's a learning curve to it. I'm still on that uphill curve. lol


Maybe I wasnt clear...
It doesnt make any sense.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Eh? It's pretty simple to follow. I've seen a lot of noobs being able to complete it in one time.

Well, unless you don't know to creat batch files or find AppData etc.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Why does this guide seem so hard to follow for someone new at this?


my boy had to sit with me for an hour to figure this out. I was basically like this for an hour


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> my boy had to sit with me for an hour to figure this out. I was basically like this for an hour


I would have to say Patrice O'Neal is a very apt description of how I feel right now.

As to comment concerning my ability to write batch files, ive written my own VGA BIOS's. Its not too complicated.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In that case, 2 executables are needed. 2 batch files to pass arguments to the miner and wallet, 1 configuration file for the wallet.

Follow the exact steps and it should be nearly impossible to get it wrong.


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Exactly. I have no real programming experience and following the instructions step by step got mine running


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Is there a mirror for the first link?

It doesnt respond.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> As to comment concerning my ability to write batch files, ive written my own VGA BIOS's. Its not too complicated.


So comparatively your like a neurosurgeon who can't tie his own shoes?

A comedian who doesn't understand sarcasm?

A librarian who can't read.

I can go on and on. LOL, just teasin'.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> So comparatively your like a neurosurgeon who can't tie his own shoes?
> 
> A comedian who doesn't understand sarcasm?
> 
> A librarian who can't read.
> 
> I can go on and on. LOL, just teasin'.


The biggest problem here is the links arent working.
To combat your "humor", Its not the batch files. Its the fact people write guides with no explanation as to why something is done.


----------



## JacekRing

Maxcoin on the rise.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Maxcoin on the rise.


Anyone else solo mining max and got one any time recently?


----------



## Outlawed

I mined 3.79 max when I was messing with it. I know it's not much but if anyone wants it I'll trade for .4 PTS.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else solo mining max and got one any time recently?


My last block solo was on Saturday. Nothing since then, thinking about joining a pool or switching to a different coin, not sure yet. waiting to see if Maxcoin settles down in price. ATM it's still the most profitable I believe.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else solo mining max and got one any time recently?
> 
> 
> 
> My last block solo was on Saturday. Nothing since then, thinking about joining a pool or switching to a different coin, not sure yet. waiting to see if Maxcoin settles down in price. ATM it's still the most profitable I believe.
Click to expand...

Most profitable for cpu mining? You mean solo or pool? Solo seems more like a lottery. Can't really measure profitability.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Most profitable for cpu mining? You mean solo or pool? Solo seems more like a lottery. Can't really measure profitability.


Mean pool. Doge is close to Max, once Max drops below like 0.00095 Doge will be more profitable. At least that's my impression, I could be wrong ofcourse.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Most profitable for cpu mining? You mean solo or pool? Solo seems more like a lottery. Can't really measure profitability.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean pool. Doge is close to Max, once Max drops below like 0.00095 Doge will be more profitable. At least that's my impression, I could be wrong ofcourse.
Click to expand...

What do you think you make a day mining max? What hash?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What do you think you make a day mining max? What hash?


Sry, just doing solo mining atm haven't done pool. I'm basing my findings on other people's has rates compared to their hash rates of other coins.

I will join a pool tonight and can tell you in the morning based on how many hours, my avg hash rate what the income is per 100k/hash at the specific pool I join. Different pools will have different returns as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What do you think you make a day mining max? What hash?
> 
> 
> 
> Sry, just doing solo mining atm haven't done pool. I'm basing my findings on other people's has rates compared to their hash rates of other coins.
> 
> I will join a pool tonight and can tell you in the morning based on how many hours, my avg hash rate what the income is per 100k/hash at the specific pool I join. Different pools will have different returns as well.
Click to expand...

Ah no worries thought you were already doing it. With my cpu running 3 threads it will take like 12 days to get a PTS. Pointless for sure.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah no worries thought you were already doing it. With my cpu running 3 threads it will take like 12 days to get a PTS. Pointless for sure.


I run 8 threads on my OC'd i7-4770k (getting about 980 k/hash per thread) and 2x CudaMiners each getting an average of about 115,000 k/hash so a total of about 250 M/Hash

note: tried running "cudaminer -d 0,1 ...ect" but that crashes after a second or two. Have to run seperate cudaminers per GPU. (660 TI OC'd to 1,300 mhz)

edit: I'm just trying to finish up my GUI interface so I don't have to deal with bat files anymore, nearly done. Got everything running, can load settings from a file, save settings to a file, run all the windows in hidden mode. Just a few fine point touchups, like updating wallet value only on wallet change, time stamping wallet updates so I can see how frequently wallet updates, and a few other minor tid bits.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah no worries thought you were already doing it. With my cpu running 3 threads it will take like 12 days to get a PTS. Pointless for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I run 8 threads on my OC'd i7-4770k (getting about 980 k/hash per thread) and 2x CudaMiners each getting an average of about 115,000 k/hash so a total of about 250 M/Hash
> 
> note: tried running "cudaminer -d 0,1 ...ect" but that crashes after a second or two. Have to run seperate cudaminers per GPU. (660 TI OC'd to 1,300 mhz)
> 
> edit: I'm just trying to finish up my GUI interface so I don't have to deal with bat files anymore, nearly done. Got everything running, can load settings from a file, save settings to a file, run all the windows in hidden mode. Just a few fine point touchups, like updating wallet value only on wallet change, time stamping wallet updates so I can see how frequently wallet updates, and a few other minor tid bits.
Click to expand...

Your the one that posted that. Looks really cool, do you plan to share it?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Your the one that posted that. Looks really cool, do you plan to share it?


Sure, why not. It's just a simple GUI overlay that replaces a few of the bat files you would otherwise use. And lets you minimize to taskbar or tray. Instead of putting the commands in seperate bat files you just enter them into my settings window. I'll post some more screens in a sec of what it looks like now, been some additions and changes.


----------



## JacekRing

Here's what it looks like ATM:



As you can see, the way it's setup you can use it with any miner out there that is based on cmd line bat files. Not really specific to MaxCoin.

Edit: The radio button (circle things, some filled in) just indicate what IS running. So if it's filled in that means that particular process is executing.


----------



## Rage19420

Man that looks really slick. Well done!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Here's what it looks like ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the way it's setup you can use it with any miner out there that is based on cmd line bat files. Not really specific to MaxCoin.
> 
> Edit: The radio button (circle things, some filled in) just indicate what IS running. So if it's filled in that means that particular process is executing.


Thats way cool man. I like it a lot.


----------



## JacekRing

Trying to join max.1gh pool. CPU miner working fine, but GPU miners don't show any accepted blocks...any idea's why? They are running just never seem to send any 'success" messages and on 1gh the stats for me only indicate my CPU work.


----------



## JacekRing

oh well whatever, I'll let it run overnight and see what happens.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Trying to join max.1gh pool. CPU miner working fine, but GPU miners don't show any accepted blocks...any idea's why? They are running just never seem to send any 'success" messages and on 1gh the stats for me only indicate my CPU work.


Here's my .bat Jacek

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333  -O mGsGYj4u6LPfTzHrqDwW795xjeUDSoreig:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause


----------



## Caldeio

My new mining PC
270x Toxic


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> oh well whatever, I'll let it run overnight and see what happens.


What miner are you running on the 660 ti's?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Here's my .bat Jacek
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333  -O mGsGYj4u6LPfTzHrqDwW795xjeUDSoreig:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> pause


I can only run 1 GPU with that. when I try to run both GPU's it crashes cudaminer. whether I do -d 0,1 or if I try to start 2 instances of cudaminer for each GPU seperately.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I can only run 1 GPU with that. when I try to run both GPU's it crashes cudaminer. whether I do -d 0,1 or if I try to start 2 instances of cudaminer for each GPU seperately.


THERE we go. downloaded a newer version of Cudaminer, getting accepts like crazy now.

My version was from 2/8/2014, newer version from 2/9/2014 and works now. Musta been some bug in the miner.

Edit: Another problem with the x64 version from 2/8/2014 was an "insufficient memory" error I was getting, depending on settings. No longer get that error with the 2/9/2014 version.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> My new mining PC
> 270x Toxic


Congrats man, looking nice!

How much for that 270x?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Congrats man, looking nice!
> 
> How much for that 270x?


Got it for 270 shipped on TigerDirect before they sold out of them. I'm overclocking now, this thing is nice!

My next main GPU, I'm getting one with a backplate!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I can only run 1 GPU with that. when I try to run both GPU's it crashes cudaminer. whether I do -d 0,1 or if I try to start 2 instances of cudaminer for each GPU seperately.


Do you have SLI enabled? If so, disable it...


----------



## mav2000

Guys, I just got the windows wallet to not crash anymore, downloaded the latest version from the site. But now it just does not connect...any help. I have already added a whole lot of nodes. But it does not connect and always shows 6 days behind.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Do you have SLI enabled? If so, disable it...


Yea I got it all working now, thanxk guys. I figured out the SLI thing a few days ago.

It was something with the 2/8/14 build of cudaminer, because same settings with the 2/9/14 build work great.


----------



## JacekRing

Now, as for pools. On Max.1gh I earned .9740 MAX in 5 1/2 hours. Which would give me 4.25 MAX per day, at current exchange rate of .00149, that gives me 0.0063325 BTC per day or $4.11 (at $650/BTC) per day. That's $1,502 per year.

As to comparing to MHash/s, with the pool I get 207.2 MHash/s by my calculations.

0.0205116 MAX/(MHash/s) per Day
2.0511583 MAX/(100 MHash/s) per Day
0.0030562 BTC/(100 MHash/s) per Day
$1.99 per 100 MHash/s per Day

This is on Max.1gh.com, different pools may differ. Based only on 5 1/2 hours worth of mining.


----------



## dougb62

Heads-up: Max is on an upward climb right now. Keiser stopped in the chat on mcxNOW, and the coin has gone from about .0012 -> .00185 right now. Looks like it might continue for a bit - Anyone holding MAX might wanna watch closely.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Damnit, I have to leave for work in about an hour, oh well. I'll gamble.


----------



## JMattes

Wow I sold 12 coins I had right before the climb up...

Very upsetting haha..


----------



## GrumpyOne

How high do you guys think it might go?


----------



## JMattes

If I keep dumping as it goes up it will never stop.. the moment I decide to hold it will go down..

So how high do you want it to go haha!


----------



## GrumpyOne

.0021 on mcxnow
.0022 on bter

.0034 on coins-e?

What do I do?


----------



## JMattes

Haha I keep dumping!!

dumped at .00122 it goes to .0015
dumped at .0015 it goes to .002
dumped at .002 it goes to .0024

Dumped 12 on .00122
and dumped 2 at the other times.. got like .5 coins left haha..


----------



## GrumpyOne

Who are you using? I can't make up my mind.


----------



## dougb62

I'm using mcxNOW - I've heard very bad things about coins-e - I can't say anything about bter.

Edit: mcxNOW - 0.00256


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I'm using mcxNOW - I've heard very bad things about coins-e - I can't say anything about bter.
> 
> Edit: mcxNOW - 0.00256


I am using mcxNOW and just convert to BTC but havent tried sending out the BTC anywhere..

someone recommended BTer for PTS trading, but I also thought I heard they halted withdrawals at one point not sure..

I am sticking to mcxNOW as I am just dumping as I mine and my pool drops it directly there

*THERE IS NO STOPPING THIS CLIMB!!!* Come on computer mine faster!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *THERE IS NO STOPPING THIS CLIMB!!!* Come on computer mine faster!!


That was *INSANE!!! Up to .0066666!!!*

Edit: I had been dumping right along - over 20 at next to nothing!! I only had 1.5 to play with! Missed the peak because it fell off so fast, but still got well over .0044... WOW!!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> That was *INSANE!!! Up to .0066666!!!*
> 
> Edit: I had been dumping right along - over 20 at next to nothing!! I only had 1.5 to play with! Missed the peak because it fell off so fast, but still got well over .0044... WOW!!


I was right there with you.. Ive dumped 45 coins when it was between .0012 and .0017 and then it climbs to .003 and I am like uhh I have no coins haha..

Oh well thats part of the mine and dump problem...got to roll with the punches


----------



## dougb62

It's happening again!


----------



## Ali Man

This coin makes no dam sense!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Went outside to shovel snow, missed the .006....................


----------



## Caldeio

Nice! Anyone wanna link a Maxcoin AMD miner?


----------



## Forrester

i get this error, any ideas?



edit: also any word on solo cgminer?

EDIT EDIT: I noticed in your folder you have an xptProxy. do i need one?

edit #3: now my wallet keeps crashing

ugh wallet fixed but I still get internal sever error. can anyone help me??


----------



## GrumpyOne

So last night someone here mentioned that there's a new version of the miner, I updated it and now I notice that on the 1gh pool it'll run for about 1 minute and stop creating new entries. Problem is that I managed to get rid of the previous version.


----------



## Forrester

Is that the issue that I'm having the new version (02-09)?
anyone have a download link for the 02-06 version? It's taken down now








i can't think of any other reason mine isn't working


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> i get this error, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also any word on solo cgminer?
> 
> EDIT EDIT: I noticed in your folder you have an xptProxy. do i need one?
> 
> edit #3: now my wallet keeps crashing
> 
> ugh wallet fixed but I still get internal sever error. can anyone help me??


You don't need xptproxy
Is your wallet up?
.conf and miner .bat same user and pass? ports same?

I don't know about the new miner, I only have amd installed now. Gotta wait until mon/tues and then I'll setup nvidia again with my gtx770 and 550ti


----------



## Forrester

it's poosible to solo mine with AMD?
that's better for me since I have an r9 290x and an r9 270x, which build do you use for the AMD solo?/Is it a similar procedure as this?

and how did you mean, wallet up?
it would be awesome if someone had the archive still from the 02-06 build and could like upload it on dropbox, plenty of rep and maybe even a few maxcoin, protoshare, or doge


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> i get this error, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> hey the internal error 550 i had was fixed by making sure the ports were correct and creatinga NEW RULE in my firewall win7 that allowed the port to be open


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> i get this error, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> hey the internal error 550 i had was fixed by making sure the ports were correct and creatinga NEW RULE in my firewall win7 that allowed the port to be open
> 
> 
> 
> how do you mean 'that the ports were correct'?
> and also how would you go about creating a rule?
> I'm used to being prompted
Click to expand...


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> how do you mean 'that the ports were correct'?
> and also how would you go about creating a rule?
> I'm used to being prompted


well as Caldeio stated, your .conf file and you .bat file that you created has information in them like this:
in the .conf

rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

and

in the miner.bat
cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108

those ports need to be the same.
===========================
in win7 hit the window button in the bottom left,
in the BOX search progs and files type firewall, pulls up the program already highlighted and hit enter,
your firewall pops up with options in the left side pane, click on inbound rules,
now on the far right pane, click new rule,
it asks for rule type, choose to create a Port, TCP and Port number, the PORT numbers in the conf and bat, click next
as for specific/all programs, choose all, and next
then allow the conenction, and next
then next again for when does rule apply,
name the port MaxCoin or what ever you opened it for. Finish

Also, try just using the wallet .exe GUI first to sync so you can observe it syncing,
then close it and use the wallet bat and miner.bat, thats what i do, it works and i can confirm its updating cause i can see the bar syncing at the bottom


----------



## lightsout

Can anyone help me out here, struggling with cgminer, best I have got is 375hash on a 270. Can't get the config file to work keeps saying I need to add a server pool.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
                "user" : "mfLfzRPSCzgaHSEBLh355bfQvnj6XPzViL,
                "pass" : "x"
        }
]
,
"intensity" : "9",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "0",
"thread-concurrency" : "20400",
"shaders" : "0",
"gpu-engine" : "1050",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "1450",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "1",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0"
}


----------



## Forrester

wow thanks much for all the info! +rep. one clarification. When prompted for the "Specific Local Ports" do I enter the 127.0.0.1 or the 8108? or both? much confusion









edit: i did 8108 as it wouldn't accept the other, and still nothing. The wallet doesnt even sync, the green bar never lights up/makes progress. It says in the righthand corner there is no access to the maxcoin network

I think its the version... does anybody know where i can get my hands on the 02-06 version?

Decided I'd post everything I have to see if someone spots a mistake

maxcoin appdata roaming folder:



config file for wallet:

Code:



Code:


addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=USER
rpcpassword=PASS
rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

wallet folder:



batch file for the wallet:

Code:



Code:


maxcoind.exe --daemon
pause

wallet running:



folder for cudaminer:



Batch for cudaminer:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O USER:PASS --algo=keccak -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
pause

cudaminer running (w/wallet on)


----------



## lightsout

Anyone mining these on amd? Curious what kind of hash you are getting and is it supposed to be the same as scrypt mining.

Didn't realize my cards came with BF4 codes. Threw them on CL for $25 a piece hoping to get at least $20. Two more coming in tomorrow.


----------



## mav2000

I know solo mining may not be viable anymore, but I just cant seem to get the solo miner to work. It keeps giving me the json rpc error 500 message. It used to work after launch of maxcoin, but that also after the same issue got solved...and I dont know how it got solved. I have followed each and every step in the guide and am still struggling to get it to work, after deleting and redoing everything 10 times. Can someone let me know how to solve this issue?

I can ask for new address, get balance, and all the other things. I just cant mine.

Edit: Exactly what Forrester is also getting.

1 Max bounty if you can help me solve this.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> ...
> It might? but it might now. coins-e is at double the rate...


There is a reason for that.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=search2

Like russian roulette? Or magical chairs? Hot potatoe? Coins-E is always last with your cash.


----------



## JacekRing

Anyone else suprised at the huge rebound of Maxcoin? 0.0046 now


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I know solo mining may not be viable anymore, but I just cant seem to get the solo miner to work. It keeps giving me the json rpc error 500 message. It used to work after launch of maxcoin, but that also after the same issue got solved...and I dont know how it got solved. I have followed each and every step in the guide and am still struggling to get it to work, after deleting and redoing everything 10 times. Can someone let me know how to solve this issue?
> 
> I can ask for new address, get balance, and all the other things. I just cant mine.
> 
> Edit: Exactly what Forrester is also getting.
> 
> 1 Max bounty if you can help me solve this.


I concur. please. someone upload 02-06 to dropbox or drive or something!!!!!!
dying here
could be making so much more than just ~20 per day


----------



## dougb62

^^This - Especially since Max seems to be bound for greatness at this moment!


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> I concur. please. someone upload 02-06 to dropbox or drive or something!!!!!!
> dying here
> could be making so much more than just ~20 per day


I'm uploading what works for me to my google drive, will link once it's up.

Including my MaxUI app. Just start MaxUI, press button "start main" wait 10 seconds press "Stop Main". This will have created your appdata (if you dno't already have it). Setup your conf file in appdata.

Now in settings, uncheck "hide CMD Windows". Then settings -> Command Settings. Replace where it's userass with your userass. Then just try the Start All buttton. Realize that the CPU/GPU miners can take upto 10 seconds to connect to the maxcoind that starts at the same time. So watch for like 20 seconds to see if it connects finally to your maxcoind for info.

To manually change command settings you can edit config.mui, it's plain text open with notepad. But I recommend that you change settings within the maxui app.

Ok it's up, Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9d-0bYHkvQAc28zamZNTnR4Rk0/edit?usp=sharing

edit: If you later want the cmd windows hidden, you must check settings->Hide CMD Windows. Then stop the processes and restart them. It will not hide them, or show them, once they are running. This option only gets applied when the process is starting.

edit 2: I'm working on a new version of my MaxUI app. Calling it ocgMiner, it will be much more streamlined and have more options. As well as it will catch data and give you has rates, blocks processed, blocks found. Will have statistics that include a graph for hash rate, and a graph that shows coin changes, stuff like that. And it will retain comparability with all coin types that use cmd windows (bat files).

edit 3: CudaMiner is 64-bit version (2/9/14) just FYI.

edit 4: if you change the settings, make sure to do File->Save settings so it remember then next time you start the app. App does NOT automatically save changes to your settings into the config.mui file.

edit 5: You may need redistrubution packages from MS. Links below:
You need MS .NET 4.5 installed. Can get it here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653

And you might need MSVC 2013 Redistributable runtime files (I compiled with MS VisualStudio C# 2013): http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## JMattes

SO is solo mining still decent? I would think at this level of difficulty your just spinning your wheels (or running your cards)

I have two 280x cards and I get roughly 700mhash.. Scrypt mining for say LTC it was 725khash

I get about 1 coin an hour give or take.. and with the increase as of ate its about $2 an hour.. no complaints here..

Sold 8 coins at .00477 and it seems to be on a downward trend now.. which is unusual as normally when I sell it goes up haha..


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> I'm uploading what works for me to my google drive, will link once it's up.
> 
> Including my MaxUI app. Just start MaxUI, press button "start main" wait 10 seconds press "Stop Main". This will have created your appdata (if you dno't already have it). Setup your conf file in appdata.
> 
> Now in settings, uncheck "hide CMD Windows". Then settings -> Command Settings. Replace where it's userass with your userass. Then just try the Start All buttton. Realize that the CPU/GPU miners can take upto 10 seconds to connect to the maxcoind that starts at the same time. So watch for like 20 seconds to see if it connects finally to your maxcoind for info.
> 
> To manually change command settings you can edit config.mui, it's plain text open with notepad. But I recommend that you change settings within the maxui app.
> 
> Ok it's up, Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9d-0bYHkvQAc28zamZNTnR4Rk0/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> edit: If you later want the cmd windows hidden, you must check settings->Hide CMD Windows. Then stop the processes and restart them. It will not hide them, or show them, once they are running. This option only gets applied when the process is starting.
> 
> edit 2: I'm working on a new version of my MaxUI app. Calling it ocgMiner, it will be much more streamlined and have more options. As well as it will catch data and give you has rates, blocks processed, blocks found. Will have statistics that include a graph for hash rate, and a graph that shows coin changes, stuff like that. And it will retain comparability with all coin types that use cmd windows (bat files).
> 
> edit 3: CudaMiner is 64-bit version (2/9/14) just FYI.
> 
> edit 4: if you change the settings, make sure to do File->Save settings so it remember then next time you start the app. App does NOT automatically save changes to your settings into the config.mui file.


Tried it man, but just does not work for me. I get a microsoft framework error and then stops


----------



## Caldeio

Ok guys with the huge increase in this I'm back in.
I'm mining with my 270x at 1gh pool

Stock cgminer settings, does this look good?
Using this in my .bat file, give me like 1-10 k/hashes, anyone use a 270x wanna help?
-I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 15232


----------



## JMattes

I dont have access to my bat files here.. but my 280x bat is very similar if not identical to LTC mining.. I would go look up the config for a 270x on LTC and use that..

I am not sure if its the pool or my computer having problems at home.. as I cant remote in.. (should set that up)

But.. it was fine until 5am.. I reset it at 8am and it was fine while I was home for 30mins.. I get to the office and I am showing no work.. then 30--400mhash with barely any payouts and then its at zero again.. I normally dont have this much trouble..

I am trying to mine on my 550ti and I got the bat going with all the information correct and its mining.. but the pool is not recording any work from me....

Anyone know how to create a program to start mining on a reboot or restart??


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I dont have access to my bat files here.. but my 280x bat is very similar if not identical to LTC mining.. I would go look up the config for a 270x on LTC and use that..
> 
> I am not sure if its the pool or my computer having problems at home.. as I cant remote in.. (should set that up)
> 
> But.. it was fine until 5am.. I reset it at 8am and it was fine while I was home for 30mins.. I get to the office and I am showing no work.. then 30--400mhash with barely any payouts and then its at zero again.. I normally dont have this much trouble..
> 
> Anyone know how to create a program to start mining on a reboot or restart??


That's where I got that code I put in my .bat file-LTC wiki
There isn't many choices on there lol

Just had my first BSOD, so I'm running at stock clocks again and seeing what's going on.
I'm assuming for cgminer, it has two threads running I see a 224.6m/229.7/m on my .bat. Do I add those together for my total hash rate?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Tried it man, but just does not work for me. I get a microsoft framework error and then stops


Sorry should have mentioned you need MS .NET 4.5 installed. Can get it here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653

And you might need MSVC 2013 Redistributable runtime files (I compiled with MS VisualStudio C# 2013): http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> That's where I got that code I put in my .bat file-LTC wiki
> There isn't many choices on there lol
> 
> Just had my first BSOD, so I'm running at stock clocks again and seeing what's going on.
> I'm assuming for cgminer, it has two threads running I see a 224.6m/229.7/m on my .bat. Do I add those together for my total hash rate?


No you dont add them together haha the right one is the "accurate" one.. and that looks right as I get 350 per card on the 280x..

You may be able to tweak it to 300.. may want to check the BTC official thread as I thought someone was posting 300 on the 270x there.. but 230 is a start..


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> No you dont add them together haha the right one is the "accurate" one.. and that looks right as I get 350 per card on the 280x..
> 
> You may be able to tweak it to 300.. may want to check the BTC official thread as I thought someone was posting 300 on the 270x there.. but 230 is a start..


Ok thank you









Ok no matter what I do, I get the same amount so I'm just gonna leave it running. I think I'm setting cgminer up wrong for maxcoins or something. A: value keeps adjusting it self on start up. I've seen this card do high mh/s but I don't know how to tap into these auto-tune settings. One was doing 400m/h accurate. If anyone has setup cgminer for max, and would like to paste there cgminer .conf or .bat it would help!

Also tried to solo with cgminer and it wants directed to a pool so it doesn't work.


----------



## JMattes

The counter on the max.1gh pool is very wrong.. dont mine that..

haha.. I am mining on a cudaminer and max.1gh isnt even showing its mining.. even though my program is saying it is..

I will get you .cong files tonight.. I just downloaded latest cgminer from max.1gh pool and adjusted my LTC bat file..


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> The counter on the max.1gh pool is very wrong.. dont mine that..
> 
> haha.. I am mining on a cudaminer and max.1gh isnt even showing its mining.. even though my program is saying it is..
> 
> I will get you .cong files tonight.. I just downloaded latest cgminer from max.1gh pool and adjusted my LTC bat file..


I meant the counter in the miner.

Thank you


----------



## JMattes

Oh haha I don't think read the post fully..

With combiner it starts up goes crazy with different values.. 200 to 1.00 500 too 300.. etc

After 20mins or so it stables out.. and that's what your getting..

It's normal man


----------



## Forrester

Is solo mining possible on AMD?
gonna try out the 02-06 build when i get home


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Is solo mining possible on AMD?
> gonna try out the 02-06 build when i get home


I had no luck, it wants directed to a pool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Oh haha I don't think read the post fully..
> 
> With combiner it starts up goes crazy with different values.. 200 to 1.00 500 too 300.. etc
> 
> After 20mins or so it stables out.. and that's what your getting..
> 
> It's normal man


I figured. I tried a lot of setting, I'm just gonna run it stock clocks and stock miner settings until later tonight.


----------



## JMattes

Caldeio I would be happy to go over the conf with you tonight briefly.. I will pm you.. I dont have a lot of time tonight as its valentines day, but I am sure I can spent 10 or so minutes and help you get a basic understanding.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Caldeio I would be happy to go over the conf with you tonight briefly.. I will pm you.. I dont have a lot of time tonight as its valentines day, but I am sure I can spent 10 or so minutes and help you get a basic understanding.


Well if you could just copy and paste, I can figure it out from there. If I have any questions, we'll go from there.

I'll be busy too, so if you can't, don't worry about it.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Ok, now I'm getting pissed at this new miner. Ran it all night, when I woke up I had hundreds of accepted 'yay's', checked my local wallet, nothing.

Two things were changed yesterday:
This damn new miner
First withdrawal to Bter


----------



## Caldeio

Got random BSOD today(only gotten 2 since I started mining, one was overclocks i think and this one is at stock clocks) I changed my intentisy down to 4 instead of 5. and it dropped my VDDC to 53amps instead of 58. Hmm

205/215 for my rates now

EDIT:
Changed it too x5 for my intensity. same amps, 215/214 now.


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I had no luck, it wants directed to a pool
> I figured. I tried a lot of setting, I'm just gonna run it stock clocks and stock miner settings until later tonight.


are you still mining solo on nvidia?


----------



## Hueristic

I tried CPU for 24 hrs on a 1600t and got 16 coins. Not worth it in my book.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> are you still mining solo on nvidia?


No, i do not have any nvidia cards mining right now, only amd. I will be using a 550ti to mine, once my boss upgrade is finished. Waiting on my BTC to transfer so I can buy it!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No, i do not have any nvidia cards mining right now, only amd. I will be using a 550ti to mine, once my boss upgrade is finished. Waiting on my BTC to transfer so I can buy it!


Thats so funny.. I have a 550ti on my work computer that I am trying to mine max on.. I had to take there optimization like -l off as it wasnt should results.. After taking that off it takes forever to performance tune.. and it started mining.. literally .5 mhash.. I doubt thats even worth it.. my 280s do 325 each... .05 haha...

I downloaded the cudaminer program and now I cant get my bat file for LTC to work.. whats up with that??


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thats so funny.. I have a 550ti on my work computer that I am trying to mine max on.. I had to take there optimization like -l off as it wasnt should results.. After taking that off it takes forever to performance tune.. and it started mining.. literally .5 mhash.. I doubt thats even worth it.. my 280s do 325 each... .05 haha...
> 
> I downloaded the cudaminer program and now I cant get my bat file for LTC to work.. whats up with that??


woah somethings wrong there.

It's not powerful at all, it gets 550c/m's in protoshares. but only uses like 30 watts. my 270x mining maxcoins is using 70 watts right now. 1.172v X 59amps=69.148watts of power draw. 1740c/m's with the 270x. My GTX770 got 1550, but I don't know power draw.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> woah somethings wrong there.
> 
> It's not powerful at all, it gets 550c/m's in protoshares. but only uses like 30 watts. my 270x mining maxcoins is using 70 watts right now. 1.172v X 59amps=69.148watts of power draw. 1740c/m's with the 270x. My GTX770 got 1550, but I don't know power draw.


Not sure why you started doing math on wattages.. but I think a 270x unless I am wrong pulls 150-200w on full load..
the 280x is 250.. just saying..


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Not sure why you started doing math on wattages.. but I think a 270x unless I am wrong pulls 150-200w on full load..
> the 280x is 250.. just saying..


Yes gaming. Open gpu-z, the new version

Multiple your volts X amps=watts

Report back


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Not sure why you started doing math on wattages.. but I think a 270x unless I am wrong pulls 150-200w on full load..
> the 280x is 250.. just saying..


You are correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> woah somethings wrong there.
> 
> It's not powerful at all, it gets 550c/m's in protoshares. but only uses like 30 watts. my 270x mining maxcoins is using 70 watts right now. 1.172v X 59amps=69.148watts of power draw. 1740c/m's with the 270x. My GTX770 got 1550, but I don't know power draw.


Buy a Kill-A-watt, report back.


----------



## yanks8981

This may have been asked, but how do you mine MAX with a pool with AMD and how do you get the new GUI wallet to sync?


----------



## Outlawed

Hmm, looks like max is coming back. I know this is the golden question but can anyone give me approximate income of max from 1gh on either a 780 or 270?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm, looks like max is coming back. I know this is the golden question but can anyone give me approximate income of max from 1gh on either a 780 or 270?


When I run max (1gh) on my 780's, it starts normally and then stop's, thinking that it's waiting for a new block or something, but it just sits there for a couple of minutes, so for me, the 1gh pool is quite useless.

As far as your question is concerned, hard to answer it as the difficulty has risen quite high and I mined it when it as something like 10-20k on that pool, then three 780's did 32 coins overnight.

The next night, I tried smallminers as 1gh became unusable and got 5 coins. A 270 gives the same hash rate as an OC'ed 780.


----------



## lightsout

delete messed up...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm, looks like max is coming back. I know this is the golden question but can anyone give me approximate income of max from 1gh on either a 780 or 270?


1150mhz
6000mem
1 270x
gets 225 MH/s with the stock settings with 1gh's miner.

I've heard i should be running 300 or so, but i don't know amd cards at all.
12 hours i made, 1.8 total max i think lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> You are correct.
> Buy a Kill-A-watt, report back.


I'm going to get one. Do you want whole system draw or something? It'll be about 220 watts or so.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1150mhz
> 6000mem
> 1 270x
> gets 225 MH/s with the stock settings with 1gh's miner.
> 
> I've heard i should be running 300 or so, but i don't know amd cards at all.
> 12 hours i made, 1.8 total max i think lol


What's your intensity? You should actually be getting 400+ according to that. Look at that, find your GPU and maybe try the same or similar settings? I'm only able to hit ~560KHash with my 280x before it goes crazy.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> What's your intensity? You should actually be getting 400+ according to that. Look at that, find your GPU and maybe try the same or similar settings? I'm only able to hit ~560KHash with my 280x before it goes crazy.


I've tried them, they lower my intensity. I don't really understand amd cards. I have a 270x, ill try again

My watts will be more like 250, didn't add hdd


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Sorry should have mentioned you need MS .NET 4.5 installed. Can get it here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653
> 
> And you might need MSVC 2013 Redistributable runtime files (I compiled with MS VisualStudio C# 2013): http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


Tried it again, and I still get the same error. No processes associated with this. I have the two files that were needed to be installed as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1150mhz
> 6000mem
> 1 270x
> gets 225 MH/s with the stock settings with 1gh's miner.
> 
> I've heard i should be running 300 or so, but i don't know amd cards at all.
> 12 hours i made, 1.8 total max i think lol
> 
> 
> 
> What's your intensity? You should actually be getting 400+ according to that. Look at that, find your GPU and maybe try the same or similar settings? I'm only able to hit ~560KHash with my 280x before it goes crazy.
Click to expand...

Max is different than scrypt.


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Tried it again, and I still get the same error. No processes associated with this. I have the two files that were needed to be installed as well.


same here. nothing will give...guess ill have to stick with a pool and ~19 per day now







getting harder :/ even with 4 gpus


----------



## Caldeio

Yes i tried doge, and i got 430 with some simple settings people with 270x toxic's like me get 490-498 so just about 500..

I really wish i could cuda mine max right now along with this amd! oh well just a few more days until my parts get here


----------



## UltraHoboLord

when I run the cudaminer it gives me this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



D:\Programs\COIN\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x86>cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108
-O ultrahobolordass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l k1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2
-s 10
*** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
[2014-02-15 02:33:08] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
[2014-02-15 02:33:09] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:33:09] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:33:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:33:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:33:39] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:33:39] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:33:54] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:33:54] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:34:10] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:34:10] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:34:25] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:34:25] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
[2014-02-15 02:34:40] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401

[2014-02-15 02:34:40] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds



any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> when I run the cudaminer it gives me this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> D:\Programs\COIN\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x86>cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108
> -O ultrahobolordass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l k1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2
> -s 10
> *** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
> This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
> based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
> Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
> LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
> BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
> YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
> [2014-02-15 02:33:08] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what I'm doing wrong?


Looks like your trying to solo mine. Can you do that with cudaminer. If so is your wallet running and synced? Does the login info and port number in your bat file match exactly to your config file for the wallet?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> when I run the cudaminer it gives me this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> D:\Programs\COIN\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x86>cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108
> -O ultrahobolordass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l k1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2
> -s 10
> *** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
> This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
> based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
> Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
> LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
> BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
> YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
> [2014-02-15 02:33:08] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your trying to solo mine. Can you do that with cudaminer. If so is your wallet running and synced? Does the login info and port number in your bat file match exactly to your config file for the wallet?
Click to expand...

still giving me the same error


----------



## Dego

I'm mining with ATI 7950 and i'm getting 252Mh/s is this good?

I'm using this settings cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxus.nut2pools.com:6010 -u user.worker -p pass -I 9 -g 1

Is there a way to pimp it up?

Should I mine solo or in a pool like I'm doing it now?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Tried it again, and I still get the same error. No processes associated with this. I have the two files that were needed to be installed as well.


Hmmm, ok. I'll test out installing it on my HTPC, it has no drivers besides the base ones that come with windows and video codec's. That should give me a good base on what is needed.

I've also, since uploading that one, made several changes and improvements to the GUI, including renaming it to ocgMiner. Screens of the newest version I'm working on below:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> when I run the cudaminer it gives me this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> D:\Programs\COIN\cudaminer-2014-02-09\x86>cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108
> -O ultrahobolordass --algo=keccak -d 0 -l k1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2
> -s 10
> *** CudaMiner for nVidia GPUs by Christian Buchner ***
> This is version 2014-02-09 (beta)
> based on pooler-cpuminer 2.3.2 (c) 2010 Jeff Garzik, 2012 pooler
> Cuda additions Copyright 2013,2014 Christian Buchner
> LTC donation address: LKS1WDKGED647msBQfLBHV3Ls8sveGncnm
> BTC donation address: 16hJF5mceSojnTD3ZTUDqdRhDyPJzoRakM
> YAC donation address: Y87sptDEcpLkLeAuex6qZioDbvy1qXZEj4
> [2014-02-15 02:33:08] 1 miner threads started, using 'keccak' algorithm.
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:09] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:24] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:39] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:33:54] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:10] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:25] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] HTTP request failed: The requested URL returned error: 401
> 
> [2014-02-15 02:34:40] json_rpc_call failed, retry after 15 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your trying to solo mine. Can you do that with cudaminer. If so is your wallet running and synced? Does the login info and port number in your bat file match exactly to your config file for the wallet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still giving me the same error
Click to expand...

Sorry I have only used the cmd walet. Had it setup so didn't see a reason to change to the gui
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Tried it again, and I still get the same error. No processes associated with this. I have the two files that were needed to be installed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, ok. I'll test out installing it on my HTPC, it has no drivers besides the base ones that come with windows and video codec's. That should give me a good base on what is needed.
> 
> I've also, since uploading that one, made several changes and improvements to the GUI, including renaming it to ocgMiner. Screens of the newest version I'm working on below:
Click to expand...

Oh shoot didn't know you had shared this. Is it working with cgminer as well? Seems like it should because of the name but your running cuda I see. Is it only for Max or can I configure it for any coin?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I have only used the cmd walet. Had it setup so didn't see a reason to change to the gui
> Oh shoot didn't know you had shared this. Is it working with cgminer as well? Seems like it should because of the name but your running cuda I see. Is it only for Max or can I configure it for any coin?


Yea I shared it a few pages ago, but like you see I have a complete redesign. That original one was really only for me to use, so I've redesigned it into a format that others will find easier to understand and setup.

As of right now the new version I am working on, the "Send coin" button is none functional (haven't finished coding it), the Hide to taskbar has been disabled till I fine tune it. And when stopping GPU (at least with cudaminer) can make video drivers crash. This is because I'm basically alt-F4'ing the cudaminer atm and it doesn't like that. Have to re-code it to send a "CTRL-C" or "Break" command to the window which is harder then you'd think when the window is hidden. Those are the only issues with it ATM that I am aware, I'm using it to mine as I code so I'm actively testing it for bugs.

As to what it will work it. It will work with any coin and any miner as long as the output data for said coin/miner is the same as maxcoin output.

ie. to send coins, max wallet uses:
maxcoind.exe sendtoaddress address coinamount
so as long as your wallet accepts
yourwallet.exe sendtoaddress address coinamount

it will work.

And as long as the miners display in the format:
[2014-02-15 16:02:32] accepted: 1/1 (100.00%), 7551 khash/s (yay!!!)

my app will be able to read in hashrate, successes etc.

edit: I'll be releasing this app later tonight on a website, with an actual installer. This will ensure that it works on everyone's PC, as the installer will verify needed libraries and prompt to install them as necessary.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I have only used the cmd walet. Had it setup so didn't see a reason to change to the gui
> Oh shoot didn't know you had shared this. Is it working with cgminer as well? Seems like it should because of the name but your running cuda I see. Is it only for Max or can I configure it for any coin?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I shared it a few pages ago, but like you see I have a complete redesign. That original one was really only for me to use, so I've redesigned it into a format that others will find easier to understand and setup.
> 
> As of right now the new version I am working on, the "Send coin" button is none functional (haven't finished coding it), the Hide to taskbar has been disabled till I fine tune it. And when stopping GPU (at least with cudaminer) can make video drivers crash. This is because I'm basically alt-F4'ing the cudaminer atm and it doesn't like that. Have to re-code it to send a "CTRL-C" or "Break" command to the window which is harder then you'd think when the window is hidden. Those are the only issues with it ATM that I am aware, I'm using it to mine as I code so I'm actively testing it for bugs.
> 
> As to what it will work it. It will work with any coin and any miner as long as the output data for said coin/miner is the same as maxcoin output.
> 
> ie. to send coins, max wallet uses:
> maxcoind.exe sendtoaddress address coinamount
> so as long as your wallet accepts
> yourwallet.exe sendtoaddress address coinamount
> 
> it will work.
> 
> And as long as the miners display in the format:
> [2014-02-15 16:02:32] accepted: 1/1 (100.00%), 7551 khash/s (yay!!!)
> 
> my app will be able to read in hashrate, successes etc.
> 
> edit: I'll be releasing this app later tonight on a website, with an actual installer. This will ensure that it works on everyone's PC, as the installer will verify needed libraries and prompt to install them as necessary.
Click to expand...

Sweet, cgminer reads out in a different format then that. BUt it would be cool just to have a few different coins plugged into it, and just hit mine on whichever coin I want to mine. I don't mind the cmd window open.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1150mhz
> 6000mem
> 1 270x
> gets 225 MH/s with the stock settings with 1gh's miner.
> 
> I've heard i should be running 300 or so, but i don't know amd cards at all.
> 12 hours i made, 1.8 total max i think lol
> I'm going to get one. Do you want whole system draw or something? It'll be about 220 watts or so.


First of all if you quote me do not change my words. You were *not* correct. *JMattes* was correct whom you tried to incorrectly correct.

To find your wattage can be done multiple ways but the most accurate you can accomplish will be with the Kill-a-watt.

1. Boot system without card in record wattage at Idle.
2. add card record wattage at idle.
3. start miner
4. record wattage.

subtract wattage from step 1 from step 4 and you have total max used wattage.
subtract wattage from step 2 from step 4 and you have added wattage from mining.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> First of all if you quote me do not change my words. You were *not* correct. *JMattes* was correct whom you tried to incorrectly correct.
> 
> To find your wattage can be done multiple ways but the most accurate you can accomplish will be with the Kill-a-watt.
> 
> 1. Boot system without card in record wattage at Idle.
> 2. add card record wattage at idle.
> 3. start miner
> 4. record wattage.
> 
> subtract wattage from step 1 from step 4 and you have total max used wattage.
> subtract wattage from step 2 from step 4 and you have added wattage from mining.


Haha thanks for pointing out that I was right for once.. I had a killawatt meter on my 280x cards so I know..
I would put them on my new 270s but I burnt it out.. Got to get a new one..

I personally use the LTC Mining Comparison chart to figure watts out.. HERE IS LINK
Obviously different coins give you different hash rates..

Max coins
270's are 200m/hash
280xs are 350m.hash

I am still tweaking the 270s... the 280x are pretty tweaked but no matter what i do it basically the same..

Here is the bat conf I am running on the 270s that seems to be giving a nice boost!
cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mURSyNzcewsRH9EErAyym4VcKmm5YhPB6u -p x --lookup-gap 2 -g 1 -I 13,13,13 -w 256 --gpu-fan 30-75,75-100,30-75 --temp-cutoff 90,90,90 --temp-overheat 85,85,85 --temp-target 72,72,72 --gpu-powertune -20,-20,-20 --gpu-engine 1120,1120,1120 --gpu-memclock 1500,1500,1500 --expiry 1 --scan-time 0 --queue 0

getting around 240 per... so a 40m/hash increase on each card..

Still tweaking tho as the center card is running hot may need to pring that down a bit..


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sweet, cgminer reads out in a different format then that. BUt it would be cool just to have a few different coins plugged into it, and just hit mine on whichever coin I want to mine. I don't mind the cmd window open.


The app can run even if the output text in the cmd window is different. It's just that it won't update the hashrate/success/fail etc. You can see it yourself though by unchecking the "Hide CMD Windows" in options.

Or, start your cgminer.exe with " >log.txt" (or if that doesn't work " 2> log.txt" ). Edit out any sensative IP/pass/user info and send it to me and I'll add support for AMD to the app.

edit: the ">" symbol makes CMD line apps write out to a txt file instead of the window. The "2>" catches the stderrout stream to text file. I know that both the cpuminer and cudaminer both output to the stderrout stream instead of the outputstream. Either way let me know which stream it was going to, either ">" or "2>" because that's the one I need to catch.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

I got the cudaminer working with a pool. How do I get it to recognize my second card?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I got the cudaminer working with a pool. How do I get it to recognize my second card?


remove the -d gtx660ti part and it will run on all available GPU's. NOTE: make sure SLI is turned OFF.

Alternatively, you do use

-d 0
and
-d 1

to run them in seperate windows. The "0" indicates to use the first card, the "1" indicates use the 2nd card.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I got the cudaminer working with a pool. How do I get it to recognize my second card?


You btw have the same cards I do. I have a pair of 660TI cards as well, here is the arguments I use:

--algo=keccak -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10 -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333/ -u user -p pass


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I got the cudaminer working with a pool. How do I get it to recognize my second card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You btw have the same cards I do. I have a pair of 660TI cards as well, here is the arguments I use:
> 
> --algo=keccak -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10 -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333/ -u user -p pass
Click to expand...

Turned off sli and its working fine now.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Turned off sli and its working fine now.


What's your GPU usage? Mine is at 99% with the args I use.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Turned off sli and its working fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your GPU usage? Mine is at 99% with the args I use.
Click to expand...

mining for around 30 min


----------



## JacekRing

This is what I have after a few hours of uninterrupted GPU mining.



btw: the wierd thing, for some reason GPU1 runs about 30 mhz faster then GPU2...lol

edit: note, hashrate on my app is the average hashrate of the last 100 "accepted" blocks.


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sweet, cgminer reads out in a different format then that. BUt it would be cool just to have a few different coins plugged into it, and just hit mine on whichever coin I want to mine. I don't mind the cmd window open.


Ok, I'm ready to release latest version of my ocgMiner. I've tested it as best I can, but remember...Alpha stage guys....I don't expect any major issues, but if you do encounter errors let me know.

You can get it here: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9d-0bYHkvQAQ2VRa2tHS3k5UXc&usp=sharing

Unzip into a temporary folder, and run the setup.exe file. It will install it, and (I believe) it should automatically run it too. Will add it to your start menu. You can uninstall it like you would any other program.

Usage:

First things first. Goto Options -> Main Options. In the "Name" column, that's just the "Name" you will see on the main app. Write whatever suits you...like "CPU Solo" and "CPU Pool", etc. On the "Path" Column, click it and it will give you an "Open File" dialog. Just select the exe file you want to use. Such as maxcoind.exe or cudaminer.exe, you will have to navigate to that folder and select the file. As for Arguments, type those in or copy/paste them from you bat files.

The "Wallet update Freq" field is in milliSeconds (1000 = 1 second). Initial update when you start wallet can take 2x time value, just FYI be patient.

The "Default Bank" field is for the deposit address of your chosen exchange/online bank. It is used by the "Quick Deposit" button. If you set this field, when you click "Quick Deposit" it will deposit EVERYTHING in your local wallet into your bank (minus the bank fee). Bringing us to the "Bank Fee" field, default is 0.001 (this is the MAX fee for depositing into MCXNow.com exchange), change it to whatever fee you have to pay to use your preferred bank.

That's it for the "Main Options" window.

back to main window. Click on the check boxes to start the miner/wallet it's associate to. The radio button left of the check box indicates that process is running, when stopping it wills tart to blink and will stop blinking once it stops the process (or turn solid if fails to stop). "Quick deposit" button was explained above. The "Send Coin" button will open a window to send coin as a single transaction, will prompt for address and coin amount (will display current local wallet coinage as well). Note, if your local wallet is not running, and it still says "coin" instead of a value, the "send coin" button will not work yet, will give you a message in the log window about that.

under options -> behavior. All the settings work, you can hide all your windows if you want or none. You can minimize to taskbar if you want. Please note at this time, if you choose to hide the "CMD Windows" when stopping them I have to send a process.Kill() command which can cause graphics drivers to crash on NVidia (not sure about ATI). This is a brute force method for stopping a hidden process, still haven't gotten a safe stop method to work tried like 20 different ways to send either ctrl-C or ctrl-break to the window but since it's invisible makes it hard. If you don't have it checked to hide the window it will close nice without crashing your graphics drivers. (note 99% of the time when graphics drivers crash, you'll get a black screen for a few seconds and they'll then reboot. 1% of time you may lock the computer and have to restart. Not sure if it's the graphics drivers or a bug in the cudaminer.exe).

Under "File" you have "Load Settings", "Save Settings", "Save Settings As" and "Exit". Pretty self explanatory. If you do save settings, it will create your default "Config.ocg" file which is loaded when the app starts. If you want to make several settings files you can save them separately and load the one you want later.

Under "Help" you can donate to me (will open the send coin window, with my deposit Address filled in already) or click the "about" button to get version info.

That's all for now, if people like this app (and donate to me a little bit) I'll get a webpage for it and setup a forum for this app as well as setting up installing from the site and have the app check for updates when run. On GoDaddy it's like $6 a month, so I don't need much donated to do that, lol but I won't pay for it as I'm coding this for free as is.

If anyone has any suggestions, bugs or comments let me know







Enjoy. (will keep working at a way to close miners nicely when hidden).


----------



## JacekRing

Oh...Found a bug already, LOL. The "Name" you specify in the "main Options" window doesn't show up on the front screen when you close the "options" window. Just Save and re-open the app for now, that will make them show up I'll add this as something to fix tomorrow.

edit: Oh yes, I added a "Time" and "Per Hour" fields on the main page. Time refers to how long the particular process it's next to has been running, and the "per hour" field is your "Accepted" divided by "Time". So it shows your average rate per hour. It fluctuates a lot at first, but once you get 20 minutes into it or so it will stabilize a bit.

edit 2: Also note, due to the way that HashRate is calculated. If you solo mine, it will never update. Neither will the "Accepted" or "Rejected" fields. Because in solo mining you don't get those messages generated. And I use the hashrate based on only those messages as they are the more accurate representation. They show the combined total of all your GPU's (used in that process, based on args) HashRate used to generate that section of the block.

edit 3: And here's a screen of the app as it looks now: Only been running 8 min or so when I took the screen.



edit 4: I keep remember things I haven't mentioned yet...Ok last thing tonight, "Hash Rate" is based on the average of the last 100 "accepted" messages from the miner. So it's not the "hash rate" of the last one, but the avg of last 100.


----------



## Caldeio

252-255 mh/s with my toxic on -i 13. 1200 core stock mem


----------



## Dego

i'm getting 300MH/s with my 7950 @ 1020/870


----------



## JMattes

Get 237 on my 270s..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Oh...Found a bug already, LOL. The "Name" you specify in the "main Options" window doesn't show up on the front screen when you close the "options" window. Just Save and re-open the app for now, that will make them show up I'll add this as something to fix tomorrow.
> 
> edit: Oh yes, I added a "Time" and "Per Hour" fields on the main page. Time refers to how long the particular process it's next to has been running, and the "per hour" field is your "Accepted" divided by "Time". So it shows your average rate per hour. It fluctuates a lot at first, but once you get 20 minutes into it or so it will stabilize a bit.
> 
> edit 2: Also note, due to the way that HashRate is calculated. If you solo mine, it will never update. Neither will the "Accepted" or "Rejected" fields. Because in solo mining you don't get those messages generated. And I use the hashrate based on only those messages as they are the more accurate representation. They show the combined total of all your GPU's (used in that process, based on args) HashRate used to generate that section of the block.
> 
> edit 3: And here's a screen of the app as it looks now: Only been running 8 min or so when I took the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> edit 4: I keep remember things I haven't mentioned yet...Ok last thing tonight, "Hash Rate" is based on the average of the last 100 "accepted" messages from the miner. So it's not the "hash rate" of the last one, but the avg of last 100.


I'll let you know if I get a chance to mess with it today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 252-255 mh/s with my toxic on -i 13. 1200 core stock mem


Sounds pretty good. I get 233 on my 270. Thats at 1100/1500. The top card doesn't oc as well its at 1025/1450.

Does your toxic have voltage control?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll let you know if I get a chance to mess with it today.
> Sounds pretty good. I get 233 on my 270. Thats at 1100/1500. The top card doesn't oc as well its at 1025/1450.
> 
> Does your toxic have voltage control?


No volt control. Even the 280x toxic version doesn't have it. But I'm not too worried with it being a miner. I wish I could devolt it though.
This card does have dual bios, and a button to switch on the fly. Maybe I can do some bios editing?


----------



## lightsout

VBE7 is what you want to mod the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll let you know if I get a chance to mess with it today.
> Sounds pretty good. I get 233 on my 270. Thats at 1100/1500. The top card doesn't oc as well its at 1025/1450.
> 
> Does your toxic have voltage control?
> 
> 
> 
> No volt control. Even the 280x toxic version doesn't have it. But I'm not too worried with it being a miner. I wish I could devolt it though.
> This card does have dual bios, and a button to switch on the fly. Maybe I can do some bios editing?
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraHoboLord

I keep trying to solomine but nothing ive done has helped. I keep getting json errors so am I like running something wrong or what?



I can mine on pools without a problem.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> VBE7 is what you want to mod the bios.


Not getting voltage control on my Gigabyte or the MSI I had.. Only thing that gies me control is the Asus..

After several modifications to settings and files I got voltage control on my MSI 280x gaming edition, but even after I tweaked it as much as I could it was saving barely nothing at the wall and not worth any down time..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> VBE7 is what you want to mod the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting voltage control on my Gigabyte or the MSI I had.. Only thing that gies me control is the Asus..
> 
> After several modifications to settings and files I got voltage control on my MSI 280x gaming edition, but even after I tweaked it as much as I could it was saving barely nothing at the wall and not worth any down time..
Click to expand...

Anyone else having issues with 1GH? My miners have been off line a couple times today.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 1GH? My miners have been off line a couple times today.


My miners have been fine all day however there been two times where it has reported I was only mining at half m/hash or even zero and my miners were fine..

However, I quickly restarted them and the not accurate calc fixed it self..

But other than that no problems.. may 22 coins today..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 1GH? My miners have been off line a couple times today.
> 
> 
> 
> My miners have been fine all day however there been two times where it has reported I was only mining at half m/hash or even zero and my miners were fine..
> 
> However, I quickly restarted them and the not accurate calc fixed it self..
> 
> But other than that no problems.. may 22 coins today..
Click to expand...

How many gpus? Twice I came to my pc's to see the gpu's sitting at 300mhz and an error from GH1 in the miner.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many gpus? Twice I came to my pc's to see the gpu's sitting at 300mhz and an error from GH1 in the miner.


2 separate rigs.. 3 on 1 and 2 on the other..

I monitor the pool often to make sure I am getting my 1400ish


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many gpus? Twice I came to my pc's to see the gpu's sitting at 300mhz and an error from GH1 in the miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 separate rigs.. 3 on 1 and 2 on the other..
> 
> I monitor the pool often to make sure I am getting my 1400ish
Click to expand...

1400 on max is pretty good. I'm working with about 920.


----------



## JMattes

Just waiting for it to pick up back to .004.. hope it does.. sitting at .0333 right now.. figured I will see where its at tomorrow and then dump..


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I keep trying to solomine but nothing ive done has helped. I keep getting json errors so am I like running something wrong or what?
> 
> 
> 
> I can mine on pools without a problem.


Your getting error 401 which is "Not authorized" error.

From your conf file try removing rpcallow=127.0.0.1

If that doesn't work check that your firewall is not blocking port 9332. And check that your maxcoind.exe file isn't firewalled as well.


----------



## JacekRing

My GUI after mining for 18 hours:

i7-4770k (OC'd to x46) & 2x 660TI (OC'd to 1300mhz)


edit: makes me realize I need to add timestamps to my log entries, LOL.

edit: just realized my 660TI have been running at stock freq. Hench why my haserate is low...should be in the 215-220k range OC'd.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I keep trying to solomine but nothing ive done has helped. I keep getting json errors so am I like running something wrong or what?
> 
> 
> 
> I can mine on pools without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Your getting error 401 which is "Not authorized" error.
> 
> From your conf file try removing rpcallow=127.0.0.1
> 
> If that doesn't work check that your firewall is not blocking port 9332. And check that your maxcoind.exe file isn't firewalled as well.
Click to expand...

I reset everything and its giving me json "no error".



I disabled my firewall aswell


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I reset everything and its giving me json "no error".
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled my firewall aswell


I see port you are trying to connect to now is 8108, did you change your port in CONF file as well? rpcport: field


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I reset everything and its giving me json "no error".
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled my firewall aswell


Also make sure the user/pass your using is correct, copy paste it from your conf file just to be sure.


----------



## Twinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I keep trying to solomine but nothing ive done has helped. I keep getting json errors so am I like running something wrong or what?
> 
> 
> 
> I can mine on pools without a problem.


Change the maxcoin bat to

Code:



Code:


Maxcoind.exe --daemon --server

try that


----------



## UltraHoboLord

now its giving me 500 error.


----------



## dallemon

the 500 error is because your wallet hasnt connected yet. try adding these nodes to your maxcoin.conf








Code:



Code:


addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
addnode=107.170.15.110:8668 
addnode=131.111.33.245:8668 
addnode=137.116.204.146:8668 
addnode=138.91.116.247:8668 
addnode=144.76.107.81:8668 
addnode=144.76.113.132:8668 
addnode=144.76.238.140:8668 
addnode=148.251.11.196:8668 
addnode=162.251.118.42:8668 
addnode=187.104.154.105:8668
addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668

EDIT: and of course stop your miners. close the wallet. reopen the wallet and then restart your miners.


----------



## Forrester

How I solved the nonstop 500 & 401 errors was to do winkey + r, browse to the wallet qt and then append that with the argument '-server' and it actually worked.

also I stopped using 127.0.0.1 and just entered localhost in the conf file and the cudaminer/minerd folder

(saw a post suggested to add --server in the bat. that did not work for me)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is anyone here solomining Powercoin?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=469764.0


----------



## JMattes

Anyone mining maxcoin on max.1gh??

I can't connect..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone mining maxcoin on max.1gh??
> 
> I can't connect..


All good over here.


----------



## JacekRing

New version of my ocgMiner GUI is here. notes below:

NOTICE: I have realized that since this is a .NET app it does not install into your programfiles folder. It's actually installed into your user/appdata/roaming/windows/etc (search for ocgMiner.exe if you want to full folder path). So when you uninstall it will delete your default config.ocg file. Make sure to do a "Save Settings As" before you uninstall if you don't want to have to re-do all your miner/wallet info. When you uninstall and install the new version, just do a Load Settings then an immediate save settings and it will be your default again.

new version is in same location as before.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9d-0bYHkvQAQ2VRa2tHS3k5UXc&usp=sharing

Update Notes:
New App Version 0.1.1.6
New Config file version 1.01 (reverse compatible with 1.00)

Added new option Settings->Behavior->Catch Miner Output (Default checked, this option decides if the CMD windows display text or if that text is caught by my App)

Fixed GPU driver crash bug. Will no longer crash driver when you stop a GPU process.

Fixed doesn't show *.ocg files when loading/saving. (under filter I had just ocg instead of *.ocg so wouldn't display anything in the load/save windows)

Some minor optimizations.

edit: v0.1.1.7 uploaded, noticed that even with the hide and catch unchecked the CMD windows were empty. Had some input redirection code in the wrong place.


----------



## JMattes

Looks like Max.1gh pool changed payouts to 1.0 coins.. went from .1 to .5 now 1.0.. much be a lot more people mining it than I thought..

Good luck with it guys..

Whats the next big coin to go after? Daddy needs a new pair of shoes..


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Looks like Max.1gh pool changed payouts to 1.0 coins.. went from .1 to .5 now 1.0.. much be a lot more people mining it than I thought..
> 
> Good luck with it guys..
> 
> Whats the next big coin to go after? Daddy needs a new pair of shoes..


I have been buying MAX cheap, I hope the price goes up soon so I can sell!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have been buying MAX cheap, I hope the price goes up soon so I can sell!


haha I am dumping as I go..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have been buying MAX cheap, I hope the price goes up soon so I can sell!
> 
> 
> 
> haha I am dumping as I go..
Click to expand...

Yup me too not risking after the first collapse. Although its holding some value right now.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have been buying MAX cheap, I hope the price goes up soon so I can sell!


Me too - playing the cryptomarket while mining takes my mind off how few Max I get a day with my petty cards! lol!

Gaining valuable knowledge from it as well. Now, if I can just come in to some serious money...


----------



## JMattes

I just turned off all my miners from mining max and I still have 50 m/hash.. hmmm who is mining for me









dang it went away.. why did you stop?


----------



## atait8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You have a whole block! 96 coins! WOOT WOOT!
> uh i got like 8 "accepted 1/1 2/2 3/3" etc and theres nothing in my wallet?


----------



## atait8

how do i get it to actually mine?


----------



## JacekRing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atait8*
> 
> 
> 
> how do i get it to actually mine?


Did you setup your conf file for the wallet like it says on page 1?


----------



## atait8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacekRing*
> 
> Did you setup your conf file for the wallet like it says on page 1?


yes, odds are i did it wrong


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atait8*
> 
> yes, odds are i did it wrong


You found 8 blocks soloing still? woooowww


----------



## atait8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You found 8 blocks soloing still? woooowww


i have no idea it was when i was cpu mining at he end of code it said "< yay!!>"


----------



## lightsout

Max dropping again. Bummer hopefully it doesn't tank again.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Max dropping again. Bummer hopefully it doesn't tank again.


I stopped mining max however i cant find anything else more profitable still.. did difficulty go down today?


----------



## mav2000

I feel it's a dump before a pump


----------



## JMattes

I feel its a continuous dump... maybe weeks from now it will go back, but ehh I think its going down to .0012 for the long haul my friend..


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Max dropping again. Bummer hopefully it doesn't tank again.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped mining max however i cant find anything else more profitable still.. did difficulty go down today?
Click to expand...

Started mining PTS and its more profitable now that max is down to $0.80. Hopefully it goes up so all the max I mined wasn't a waste...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Started mining PTS and its more profitable now that max is down to $0.80. Hopefully it goes up so all the max I mined wasn't a waste...


I know its bad to say.. It is part of max's problem.. but I dumped as I went hehe..


----------



## note235

how exactly do you solo mine?
like with cgminer and such?

nvm got it!

so does it automatically go into my wallet?


----------



## Hueristic

All alts are dropping.

A POX ON GOX!!!!

HAH! PG 69.


----------



## JMattes

Looks like gox is working on fixing there system.. why could they die..

Now unless max coin halved in difficulty (someone tell me.if it did) it's died..


----------



## mav2000

So whats the new coin to solo mine...


----------



## battleaxe

Any news on a new coin that actually makes money?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Any news on a new coin that actually makes money?


Been looking bud.. Still on max as its at least stable ish with a good exchange..


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Been looking bud.. Still on max as its at least stable ish with a good exchange..


How do you calculate the payouts on Max? Is there calculator somewhere?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How do you calculate the payouts on Max? Is there calculator somewhere?


http://dwarfpool.com/max/calc


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> http://dwarfpool.com/max/calc


Thanks +1.

Where's a reputable place to mine? Pool?

is this CPU only or can we mine with GPU also?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Thanks +1.
> 
> Where's a reputable place to mine? Pool?
> 
> is this CPU only or can we mine with GPU also?


No problem!









I actually just started mining max today, and I'm using http://max.1gh.com/ which seems to be pretty reputable.

And yes you can mine max with GPU also.


----------



## rickyman0319

it seems max is more profitable than doge. is that true?


----------



## mav2000

Should be as max uses less power as well.

I am going to try zeitcoin tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, what's the fix if the wallet won't update. I know there was code for the PTS wallet, so I'm sure there is for this one too?


----------



## fleetfeather

sorry to dig up this thread, looking for some 780/Ti user advice for a config. I'm running with:

cudaminer.exe -o sdfsadfasdfasd -u xxxxx.yyyyy -p zzzz --algo=keccak *-i 0 -l K1000x32 -H 2 -m 1*
pause

can I do better?


----------



## battleaxe

Bump

Okay, what's the fix if the wallet won't update. I know there was code for the PTS wallet, so I'm sure there is for this one too?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Bump
> 
> Okay, what's the fix if the wallet won't update. I know there was code for the PTS wallet, so I'm sure there is for this one too?


As in the coins not being deposited? Mine did that after I withdrew the coins, gave up on it after but would like an answer as well.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Bump
> 
> Okay, what's the fix if the wallet won't update. I know there was code for the PTS wallet, so I'm sure there is for this one too?


Add these to the .conf file in the Maxcoin folder. Do win+r and type %appdata% to get there (make sure your folder options are set appropriately)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
addnode=107.170.15.110:8668 
addnode=131.111.33.245:8668 
addnode=137.116.204.146:8668 
addnode=138.91.116.247:8668 
addnode=144.76.107.81:8668 
addnode=144.76.113.132:8668 
addnode=144.76.238.140:8668 
addnode=148.251.11.196:8668 
addnode=162.251.118.42:8668 
addnode=187.104.154.105:8668
addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
addnode=95.85.14.92
addnode=95.85.38.7
addnode=95.85.41.61
addnode=95.85.40.179
addnode=95.85.42.240
addnode=95.85.43.202
addnode=95.85.43.189
addnode=95.85.25.162
addnode=107.170.246.18
addnode=107.170.245.188
addnode=107.170.245.192
addnode=107.170.10.242
addnode=192.241.174.133
addnode=95.85.45.177
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=wombat.dar.sh
addnode=188.226.147.81:36424 
addnode=84.229.7.198:8668 
addnode=187.104.154.105:51331 
addnode=54.204.58.216:53712 
addnode=54.213.139.176:53099 
addnode=54.193.94.239:41078 
addnode=50.17.172.165:60285 
addnode=54.193.60.193:56916
addnode=151.225.12.223:53949 
addnode=2.82.203.159:65250 
addnode=137.135.71.140:1176
addnode=82.196.7.83:39193 
addnode=68.230.151.179:50492
addnode=188.226.146.70:8668
addnode=213.192.56.163
addnode=148.251.11.43
addnode=188.226.147.41
addnode=187.104.154.105
addnode=137.226.216.235
addnode=94.23.18.51
addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668





After doing that I got my wallet to sync, took about 45 mins or so.

I think I have this miner working properly lol, way late though, but finally







.



+rep to OP's guide


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Add these to the .conf file in the Maxcoin folder. Do win+r and type %appdata% to get there (make sure your folder options are set appropriately)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
> addnode=213.179.202.19
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
> addnode=107.170.15.110:8668
> addnode=131.111.33.245:8668
> addnode=137.116.204.146:8668
> addnode=138.91.116.247:8668
> addnode=144.76.107.81:8668
> addnode=144.76.113.132:8668
> addnode=144.76.238.140:8668
> addnode=148.251.11.196:8668
> addnode=162.251.118.42:8668
> addnode=187.104.154.105:8668
> addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
> addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
> addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
> addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
> addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
> addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> addnode=95.85.14.92
> addnode=95.85.38.7
> addnode=95.85.41.61
> addnode=95.85.40.179
> addnode=95.85.42.240
> addnode=95.85.43.202
> addnode=95.85.43.189
> addnode=95.85.25.162
> addnode=107.170.246.18
> addnode=107.170.245.188
> addnode=107.170.245.192
> addnode=107.170.10.242
> addnode=192.241.174.133
> addnode=95.85.45.177
> addnode=213.179.202.19
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=wombat.dar.sh
> addnode=188.226.147.81:36424
> addnode=84.229.7.198:8668
> addnode=187.104.154.105:51331
> addnode=54.204.58.216:53712
> addnode=54.213.139.176:53099
> addnode=54.193.94.239:41078
> addnode=50.17.172.165:60285
> addnode=54.193.60.193:56916
> addnode=151.225.12.223:53949
> addnode=2.82.203.159:65250
> addnode=137.135.71.140:1176
> addnode=82.196.7.83:39193
> addnode=68.230.151.179:50492
> addnode=188.226.146.70:8668
> addnode=213.192.56.163
> addnode=148.251.11.43
> addnode=188.226.147.41
> addnode=187.104.154.105
> addnode=137.226.216.235
> addnode=94.23.18.51
> addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
> addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
> addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
> addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
> addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
> addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing that I got my wallet to sync, took about 45 mins or so.
> 
> I think I have this miner working properly lol, way late though, but finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to OP's guide


Hmmm.... still nothing. Still says "no block source available" in bottom left of purse screen.

+1 for trying. + more for any other ides.

Edit: Actually it is working now. I edited the wrong file like a DA. Thanks man! You rock!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Hmmm.... still nothing. Still says "no block source available" in bottom left of purse screen.
> 
> +1 for trying. + more for any other ides.
> 
> Edit: Actually it is working now. I edited the wrong file like a DA. Thanks man! You rock!


Oh awesomeness! Don't worry about stuff like that if you mess up, it was rough for me and google took a while before I found results. I'm actually getting a hang of mining now, course right when values on everything go down







.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Oh awesomeness! Don't worry about stuff like that if you mess up, it was rough for me and google took a while before I found results. I'm actually getting a hang of mining now, course right when values on everything go down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah. Only problem is I still can't a miner to connect. Gonna have to look it over again. I must have done something wrong.

The purse is up and running.

What's the most common mistake if the miner won't connect. I'm getting those weird Json errors. I saw it mentioned in the OP, but the fix isn't working for some reason. Anyone have ideas on what to troubleshoot?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah. Only problem is I still can't a miner to connect. Gonna have to look it over again. I must have done something wrong.
> 
> The purse is up and running.
> 
> What's the most common mistake if the miner won't connect. I'm getting those weird Json errors. I saw it mentioned in the OP, but the fix isn't working for some reason. Anyone have ideas on what to troubleshoot?


This is what my .bat file looks like, be sure to change *parameters* for your certain card. I am solo mining.
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe --algo=keccak *-d 0,1,2* -i 1 -m 1 -l *T3800x24* -o 127.0.0.1:*8669* -u *quicksilver* -p x
> pause


What does your bat look like?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> This is what my .bat file looks like, be sure to change *parameters* for your certain card. I am solo mining.
> What does your bat look like?


Here's my .bat: cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O battleaxe.zotac:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10

I think maybe I"m not pointed to the right place or something. I'm not quite sure how this works with the purse and such.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Here's my .bat: cudaminer.exe -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O battleaxe.zotac:x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> 
> I think maybe I"m not pointed to the right place or something. I'm not quite sure how this works with the purse and such.


Try this
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u RPCUSER -p password --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10


And what is the user name in your config file for Max?

For instance,
Quote:


> *rpcuser=quicksilver*
> rpcpassword=x
> rpcport=8669
> rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
> server=1


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Try this
> And what is the user name in your config file for Max?
> 
> For instance,


Here's what I have in the config file that gets auto loaded into the Roaming folder/Maxcoin folder. And at the very bottom is my .bat code in the 64bit folder of the mining folder


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
addnode=107.170.15.110:8668
addnode=131.111.33.245:8668
addnode=137.116.204.146:8668
addnode=138.91.116.247:8668
addnode=144.76.107.81:8668
addnode=144.76.113.132:8668
addnode=144.76.238.140:8668
addnode=148.251.11.196:8668
addnode=162.251.118.42:8668
addnode=187.104.154.105:8668
addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
addnode=95.85.14.92
addnode=95.85.38.7
addnode=95.85.41.61
addnode=95.85.40.179
addnode=95.85.42.240
addnode=95.85.43.202
addnode=95.85.43.189
addnode=95.85.25.162
addnode=107.170.246.18
addnode=107.170.245.188
addnode=107.170.245.192
addnode=107.170.10.242
addnode=192.241.174.133
addnode=95.85.45.177
addnode=213.179.202.19
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=91.121.8.25
addnode=wombat.dar.sh
addnode=188.226.147.81:36424
addnode=84.229.7.198:8668
addnode=187.104.154.105:51331
addnode=54.204.58.216:53712
addnode=54.213.139.176:53099
addnode=54.193.94.239:41078
addnode=50.17.172.165:60285
addnode=54.193.60.193:56916
addnode=151.225.12.223:53949
addnode=2.82.203.159:65250
addnode=137.135.71.140:1176
addnode=82.196.7.83:39193
addnode=68.230.151.179:50492
addnode=188.226.146.70:8668
addnode=213.192.56.163
addnode=148.251.11.43
addnode=188.226.147.41
addnode=187.104.154.105
addnode=137.226.216.235
addnode=94.23.18.51
addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
addnode=23.97.130.72:8668

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=battleaxe
rpcpassword=x
rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
server=1

# Mining
gen=0

And in my batch file I have:

cudaminer.exe -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u battleaxe -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10



I'm pretty sure I'm messing something up pretty obvious. What do I start? The daemon file first, then the batch file? The daemon file opens fine and sits there. When I open the batch file in the x64 file I get the json errors. So I've got some code wrong somewhere.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Here's what I have in the config file that gets auto loaded into the Roaming folder/Maxcoin folder. And at the very bottom is my .bat code in the 64bit folder of the mining folder
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
> addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net
> addnode=213.179.202.19
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=213.192.56.163:8334
> addnode=107.170.15.110:8668
> addnode=131.111.33.245:8668
> addnode=137.116.204.146:8668
> addnode=138.91.116.247:8668
> addnode=144.76.107.81:8668
> addnode=144.76.113.132:8668
> addnode=144.76.238.140:8668
> addnode=148.251.11.196:8668
> addnode=162.251.118.42:8668
> addnode=187.104.154.105:8668
> addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
> addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
> addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
> addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
> addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
> addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> addnode=95.85.14.92
> addnode=95.85.38.7
> addnode=95.85.41.61
> addnode=95.85.40.179
> addnode=95.85.42.240
> addnode=95.85.43.202
> addnode=95.85.43.189
> addnode=95.85.25.162
> addnode=107.170.246.18
> addnode=107.170.245.188
> addnode=107.170.245.192
> addnode=107.170.10.242
> addnode=192.241.174.133
> addnode=95.85.45.177
> addnode=213.179.202.19
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=91.121.8.25
> addnode=wombat.dar.sh
> addnode=188.226.147.81:36424
> addnode=84.229.7.198:8668
> addnode=187.104.154.105:51331
> addnode=54.204.58.216:53712
> addnode=54.213.139.176:53099
> addnode=54.193.94.239:41078
> addnode=50.17.172.165:60285
> addnode=54.193.60.193:56916
> addnode=151.225.12.223:53949
> addnode=2.82.203.159:65250
> addnode=137.135.71.140:1176
> addnode=82.196.7.83:39193
> addnode=68.230.151.179:50492
> addnode=188.226.146.70:8668
> addnode=213.192.56.163
> addnode=148.251.11.43
> addnode=188.226.147.41
> addnode=187.104.154.105
> addnode=137.226.216.235
> addnode=94.23.18.51
> addnode=162.243.98.115:8668
> addnode=94.226.111.26:8668
> addnode=108.166.119.210:8668
> addnode=54.242.57.209:8668
> addnode=109.204.130.61:8668
> addnode=62.24.83.120:8668
> addnode=107.170.0.102:8668
> addnode=37.139.10.249:8668
> addnode=62.210.162.235:8668
> addnode=54.80.38.63:8668
> addnode=54.196.40.143:8668
> addnode=23.97.130.72:8668
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=battleaxe
> rpcpassword=x
> rpcport=8108
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> server=1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> And in my batch file I have:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o 127.0.0.1:8108 -u battleaxe -p x --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 128 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm messing something up pretty obvious. What do I start? The daemon file first, then the batch file? The daemon file opens fine and sits there. When I open the batch file in the x64 file I get the json errors. So I've got some code wrong somewhere.


Ugh, this is why I dislike mining at times, I have the same issues where I just can't get helix coin to work either.

Are you using the latest GUI wallet for Max? Or the CMD run one in the OP. I could never get it to work either, but maybe try downloading the windows wallet, http://www.maxcoin.co.uk/ , also you are using the latest cudaminer marked 2-28? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

Or, you can first tr removing the -L, -C, -H flags and see if it helps. But looking at the OP Json errors have to do with the .bat file and something with deamon..which I could never get to work.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Ugh, this is why I dislike mining at times, I have the same issues where I just can't get helix coin to work either.
> 
> Are you using the latest GUI wallet for Max? Or the CMD run one in the OP. I could never get it to work either, but maybe try downloading the windows wallet, http://www.maxcoin.co.uk/ , also you are using the latest cudaminer marked 2-28? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> Or, you can first tr removing the -L, -C, -H flags and see if it helps. But looking at the OP Json errors have to do with the .bat file and something with deamon..which I could never get to work.


So how are you running yours specifically? I'll just try that instead. Cause I'm getting nowhere with this.

+1


----------



## Shogon

I am using the windows wallet for max, found on the Max coin official website and this is how I got it to work.

First run the wallet (marked maxcoin-qt) but I imagine it will not connect with the network because there is no config file, so you have to add the nodes, your info, etc. so exit the wallet. Proceed to win+r, and then typing %appdata%, look for Maxcoin and create a config file via Notepad, and then saving as maxcoin.conf as "All files" type.

I think I listed the nodes earlier in the thread in which you add to the config file, also add your info.

I then downloaded the latest cudaminer, and created a .bat file. I'm trying to find a bat for your card..but google is not proving useful to me. I suggest reading the readme in the latest cudaminer and trying to make a .bat. It took me something like an hour to even manage a .bat that worked, and didn't load 6GBs of VRAM on my cards lol.

Here is a different type of guide, but if you change certain settings like the bat and conf settings it'll hopefully work for you and Max. I'm going to try this for a little.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I am using the windows wallet for max, found on the Max coin official website and this is how I got it to work.
> 
> First run the wallet (marked maxcoin-qt) but I imagine it will not connect with the network because there is no config file, so you have to add the nodes, your info, etc. so exit the wallet. Proceed to win+r, and then typing %appdata%, look for Maxcoin and create a config file via Notepad, and then saving as maxcoin.conf as "All files" type.
> 
> I think I listed the nodes earlier in the thread in which you add to the config file, also add your info.
> 
> I then downloaded the latest cudaminer, and created a .bat file. I'm trying to find a bat for your card..but google is not proving useful to me. I suggest reading the readme in the latest cudaminer and trying to make a .bat. It took me something like an hour to even manage a .bat that worked, and didn't load 6GBs of VRAM on my cards lol.
> 
> Here is a different type of guide, but if you change certain settings like the bat and conf settings it'll hopefully work for you and Max. I'm going to try this for a little.


Okay, I'll try this. Thanks a lot for the help!

+1

Edit: I do have the wallet working now (already did from your help with the config file - yes). So I'll try to just mess around with the .bat file. Sounds like that is the problem at this point. Thanks a bunch ShoGon

Edit 2:

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. It worked. My first try at screwing with the .bat and she fired up. You Rock!

Now can you confirm if this looks right?


----------



## Shogon

That indeed looks like it is working!









You may need to edit your .bat file a bit more, I made a bit more improvements by that. I don't know what the average value of a GTX 670 is on Max, but if you're only making about 30k or so less khash/s then a GTX 770 I think you are pretty good.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That indeed looks like it is working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to edit your .bat file a bit more, I made a bit more improvements by that. I don't know what the average value of a GTX 670 is on Max, but if you're only making about 30k or so less khash/s then a GTX 770 I think you are pretty good.


So what's the 770 getting?

+1 again for all this help BTW.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So what's the 770 getting?
> 
> +1 again for all this help BTW.


No problemo







this reminds me of [email protected] and trying to get that mess to work properly years ago lol. Glad I can help even though I'm still a noob at this







, after a while you do get a hang out of switching between coins, I tried execoin, Max, little of vert, but so far zilch lol. I'm going to try clevermining and see how it goes.

Here's the 770 from the OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> This is my GTX 770, here's after 6 hours of mining.


My Titan's seem to make around 281,200 khash/s or so, I don't know if that is good or bad. Oh, also have a google chrome tab open while you mine. It for some reason increases hashing power.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> No problemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reminds me of [email protected] and trying to get that mess to work properly years ago lol. Glad I can help even though I'm still a noob at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , after a while you do get a hang out of switching between coins, I tried execoin, Max, little of vert, but so far zilch lol. I'm going to try clevermining and see how it goes.
> 
> Here's the 770 from the OP:
> My Titan's seem to make around 281,200 khash/s or so, I don't know if that is good or bad. Oh, also have a google chrome tab open while you mine. It for some reason increases hashing power.


Okay. that is the strangest thing I have ever seen. As soon as I open Chrome. It jumps like 10k per miner. LOL


----------



## dougb62

Yep - Or any flash page in firefox or explorer.

Edit: If you guys don't follow Christian Buchner's (cudaminer dev) thread on bitcointalk - you should ---> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229

Lots of good info, and you can ask questions, and get answers from the source.







Or any of the people that are very active there.


----------



## battleaxe

What are you guys getting on a 290 on Max? kh/s?

Anyone here running a 290 on Max?


----------



## mav2000

Is anyone running this solo anymore?


----------



## battleaxe

I'm running on dwarfpool


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm running on dwarfpool


What results are you getting?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What results are you getting?


Not great. Moved back to a multipool.


----------



## Caldeio

im on 1gh, results=great
6 coins a day or so=1 270x toxic


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> im on 1gh, results=great
> 6 coins a day or so=1 270x toxic


Can you explain? Whats 1gh?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Can you explain? Whats 1gh?


They are a pool. http://max.1gh.com

Easy as shiat to mine!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> im on 1gh, results=great
> 6 coins a day or so=1 270x toxic


Mining max? I prefer dwarf, bailed from 1GH. Max is pretty low right now again, price has been steadily dropping the last few days. But difficulty seems to follow the price, sort of.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining max? I prefer dwarf, bailed from 1GH. Max is pretty low right now again, price has been steadily dropping the last few days. But difficulty seems to follow the price, sort of.


Dwarfpools?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining max? I prefer dwarf, bailed from 1GH. Max is pretty low right now again, price has been steadily dropping the last few days. But difficulty seems to follow the price, sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> Dwarfpools?
Click to expand...

Yes
http://dwarfpool.com/max


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes
> http://dwarfpool.com/max


Yup I was mining on there a few days. Cant' find anything I'm overly happy with payout wise.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes
> http://dwarfpool.com/max
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I was mining on there a few days. Cant' find anything I'm overly happy with payout wise.
Click to expand...

I can'tg remember why I balied from 1GH, but I was having issues. Maybe it was the DDOS. Which has probably stopped since max is not so popular.


----------



## Caldeio

They also just added auroracoin at 1gh. I'm trying that. Not too many people in the pool, each block is only 25 coins too, so payout should be high


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> They also just added auroracoin at 1gh. I'm trying that. Not too many people in the pool, each block is only 25 coins too, so payout should be high


Watch it with AUR the price is dropping very fast.


----------



## battleaxe

How does the kh/s calculate on Max. My AMD cards make it look like 880kh/s, while my Cuda cards look like 122,000kh/s. Can someone explain this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How does the kh/s calculate on Max. My AMD cards make it look like 880kh/s, while my Cuda cards look like 122,000kh/s. Can someone explain this?


I think its actually Mh/s. Each of my 270's does 220Mh/s. Lookslike your nvidia card is doing 122Mh/s. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Max has dropped again in price pretty bad today.


----------



## battleaxe

Yeah. I bailed on Max. Making more on multicoin mining by far.

Hey, Max looks like its making a little comeback....


----------



## Caldeio

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=512903.0

Easy setup if you've done maxcoins. Keccak algo.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=512903.0
> 
> Easy setup if you've done maxcoins. Keccak algo.


Are you mining this? I might give it a try.


----------



## JMattes

Not really worth much and every time I look at it the coin is worth less and on a downward trend..

Just a fair warning if you dont know its history...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are you mining this? I might give it a try.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Not really worth much and every time I look at it the coin is worth less and on a downward trend..
> 
> Just a fair warning if you dont know its history...


Might not be worth it but it might. I've solo'd one block 500k sloth. I'll hold on to it and see. Max isn't worth it, I have my coins and I'm just holding now


----------



## dovaboy

heres a block of time on MAX with 2 - sapphire 4GB 270x i know its cheap coin but just got this set up a few days ago and running through different coins. I know some of you are using the 270x'x. Did some PTS and deciding which other coin to jump on...


here is the conf, have any input?

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333",
"user" : "mXV2Fp5sD2nmncnwYepPUQY5vGwS5kYGd2",
"pass" : ""
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://maxpool2.1gh.com:17333",
"user" : "mXV2Fp5sD2nmncnwYepPUQY5vGwS5kYGd2",
"pass" : ""
}
]
,
"xintensity" : "12,12",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"gpu-threads" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "16241,16241",
"gpu-engine" : "0-1180,0-1180",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85,0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0,0",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.175,1.175",
"temp-cutoff" : "85,85",
"temp-overheat" : "80,80",
"temp-target" : "75,75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-switch-delay" : "10",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"log-dateformat" : "0",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"keccak" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0-0, 1-1"
}


----------



## Caldeio

Try running two threads on those 4gb 270x's


----------



## inedenimadam

So...what is the next coin to solo mine?


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Try running two threads on those 4gb 270x's


i believe i have it set up that way, the miner shows T:2 and the conf says "gpu-threads" : "2,2",
Am i using an incorrect setting or maybe a redundant setting thats cancelling out some production because im also using "device" : "0-0, 1-1" at the end of the conf.
Should my hash be better than 235M a card? Or am I reading that wrong and each thread is 235M for a 470M per card?

How you liking your Toxic? i remember you getting one not to long ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...what is the next coin to solo mine?


not to sure. been getting setup in new spot and catching up on the new info and coins.


----------



## AJ Miles

hey nice guide
not sure about maxcoin though, but I would like to see more guides


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> i believe i have it set up that way, the miner shows T:2 and the conf says "gpu-threads" : "2,2",
> Am i using an incorrect setting or maybe a redundant setting thats cancelling out some production because im also using "device" : "0-0, 1-1" at the end of the conf.
> Should my hash be better than 235M a card? Or am I reading that wrong and each thread is 235M for a 470M per card?
> 
> How you liking your Toxic? i remember you getting one not to long ago
> not to sure. been getting setup in new spot and catching up on the new info and coins.


Yeah looks like you have 2 threads setup.
The toxic is great! runs all the games i play at 60fps or more, runs cool for mining and is a very strong card so it wont sag in my case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJ Miles*
> 
> hey nice guide
> not sure about maxcoin though, but I would like to see more guides


If you can mine maxcoin, you can mine most coins. I'm currently mining this. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=500175.0 CryptoMETH, uses same algo as maxcoins.


----------



## yakychan

Hi people, i'm trying solo mining with my nVidia GTX 480m in my notebook but nothing, never and never find block or similar. Always looks like this screenshot (i put 7 hs mining and nothing):


What is better GPU for mining? AMD or nVidia? and what model?

Thanks!!


----------



## battleaxe

Typically the AMD cards are stonger miners. But the Nvidia 750ti series are very efficient and are starting to get quite a following. I'm happy with my 290's though. No plans on replacing them.


----------

